# Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2008)

Bestärkt von den Boardis Onkel Tom und Patrick 
möchte ich hier nochmals auf den Kormoran zu sprechen kommen.

Ziel des Threads soll sein, zu erkunden, wie sich das "Problem" an euren Gewässern darstellt. Ist der Kormoran eine solche Plage? 
Oder ist es vielleicht nicht mal halb so schlimm, wie manche glauben?

Nochmals: 
Es soll primär nicht darum gehen, was man gegen den Kormoran tun kann oder sollte. Vielmehr möchte ich zunächst erörtern, wie sich die Lage darstellt.

Ich hoffe, dass es nach den gestrigen oberpeinlichen Entgleisungen funktioniert und bitte schonmal hier die Mods, den Thread im Auge zu behalten.

#h

Also, dann fange ich mal an.

An einem See, den ich regelmäßig befische, gibt es ein riesiges Natur- und Vogelschutzgebiet mit dem bezeichnenden Namen "Vogelinsel". Diese besteht schon seit der Stausee vor etwa 15 Jahren geflutet wurde. Fischen ist auf dieser Halbinsel verboten. Im Herbst ziehen Hunderte von Kormoranen hierher, Fisch gibt es reichlich, einige Arten schwanken von Jahr zu Jahr im Bestand, was hauptsächlich am Angeldruck liegen dürfte. 
Da der See recht flach ist und eine enorme Produktivität aufweist, wird versucht, den Weißfischbestand mit unregelmäßigen Netzzügen in Grenzen zu halten. Wenn man sieht, welche unglaubliche Mengen Brachsen, Rotfedern und Rotaugen aus dem Wasser kommen, scheint der Kormoran nur wenig Einfluss auf den Fischbestand zu haben. Von einer Bedrohung oder gar "Ausrottung" einzelner Arten durch ihn kann ganz sicher keine Rede sein. 

So siehts hier aus und ich persönlich kann mit Fischfressern wie Kormoran, Eisvogel, Haubentaucher genauso leben wie mit anderen "zugereisten" Arten wie dem Biber.

So, dann legt mal los!

#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ziel des Threads soll sein, zu erkunden, wie sich das "Problem" an euren Gewässern darstellt. Ist der Kormoran eine solche Plage?
> Oder ist es vielleicht nicht mal halb so schlimm, wie manche glauben?



Bei uns an der Weser seh ich vielleicht hin und wieder mal Kormorane, oder eher mal _einen Kormoran_, die treten kaum in Massen auf.

Ich schau denen gerne zu  und ich hab hier absolut nichts gegen die Dinger.

Lieber würde ich das eine oder andere Reusenlegerboot mit Torpedos befeuern... :r

Kann aber schon verstehen, daß die Lage andernorts anders aussieht und sich die Dinger zu ner richtigen XXL-Plage entwickeln können. Gerade wenn die an kleinen, bewirtschafteten Gewässern einfallen ist das sicher kein Spass.

Ein richtigen Hass kann ich auf keine Tierart entwickeln, nicht so wie Manche das tun. Die haben sich ihr Leben nunmal nicht ausgesucht. 

Es sollte aber im Sinne aller (gerade der Naturschützer) sein, daß die Viecher auch dort geschossen werden dürfen, wo sie sich eindeutig zur Plage entwickeln.

An meiner Flußstrecke ist davon garnichts zu merken. Und so erfreue ich mich teilweise sogar daran, die schwarzen und ihre Jagdtaktiken zu beobachten, genauso wie es mich erfreuen kann einen Fischreiher, Hauben- oder Muscheltaucher zu sehen.

Wie gesagt, die Berufsfischer stellen hier für mich die weitaus größere Plage da, da sie sogar Sondergenehmigungen besitzen in ausgewiesenen Schutzzonen zu fischen, dort wo wir Angler nicht hin dürfen.


----------



## Gardenfly (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Gewässer : Ilmenau Bad Bevensen ca.20m breit bis 2m tief
war früher gut für Rotaugen 30+,im Herbst gut auf Äschen ,Gründlinge in Massen ,Haseln und Aland gut vertreten.
Heute : Rotaugen Einzelfische (ca. 90% weniger),Äsche und Aland komplett weg(1-2 St Fang aller Angler),Hasel (ca.60% weniger) Gründling Einzelfänge/Sichtungen (ca. 95%weniger).


----------



## Zanderlui (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bestärkt von den Boardis Onkel Tom und Patrick
> möchte ich hier nochmals auf den Kormoran zu sprechen kommen.
> 
> Ziel des Threads soll sein, zu erkunden, wie sich das "Problem" an euren Gewässern darstellt. Ist der Kormoran eine solche Plage?
> ...


 

die rotaugen brachsen und rotfedern nimmt er ja auch genauso ungern wie viele angler....

also ich beschreibe mal wie es bei uns an der müritz aussieht:

vor etwa 10jahren sah man mal einen oder mal 10-20vögel in einer gruppe auf dem wasser...
wir haben ja auch den müritz nationalpark direkt dort und da fühlen sie sich pudel wohl und brüten auch die schwarzen geier!!!damals sagte mein vater immer wenn du kein fisch fängst achte auf die bursche die fangen und wissen wo fisch ist!!!-war nur nie zu sehen da ihre anzahl sehr gering war....

heute jedoch 10jahre später sieht die sache anders aus....
jeder reusenstock jedes steggeländer überall diese schwarzen vögel.....
man fährt im herbst raus und hofft auf schöne barschjagden-wo die möwen schön stechen....schaut durchs fernglas und sieht möwen jawoll denkt man jetzt kanns losgehn....
so dichter man kommt umso mehr wasservögel sieht man auf der oberfläche wo die möwen nur drüber her fliegen....
fährt man direkt in diese flächen von der größe eines fussballfeldes bekommt man einen schreck-bis zu 2000kormorane erheben sich dort aus dem wasser wenn sie noch hoch kommen und fliegen davon-angeln sinnlos da die fische sich vor angst in die hose gemacht haben.....
und diese sachen kann man wenn man will jeden tag beobachten....

das soll mal verdeutlichen wie es aussieht um einen vogel der geschützt wurde und nun nicht mehr reguliert wird nach dem er sich wieder in die natur zurückbegeben hat und die anzahl wieder auf einem normal status gekommen ist und drüber hinaus wächst!!!!


soll kein anschein machen das man kein fisch mehr auf der müritz fängt so ist es nicht fisch ist trotzdem da den man fangen kann-aber die entwicklung in 10jahren und sie geht weiter lässt ein doch etwas bedenklich werden.....


----------



## Zanderlui (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Gewässer : Ilmenau Bad Bevensen ca.20m breit bis 2m tief
> war früher gut für Rotaugen 30+,im Herbst gut auf Äschen ,Gründlinge in Massen ,Haseln und Aland gut vertreten.
> Heute : Rotaugen Einzelfische (ca. 90% weniger),Äsche und Aland komplett weg(1-2 St Fang aller Angler),Hasel (ca.60% weniger) Gründling Einzelfänge/Sichtungen (ca. 95%weniger).


 

das bringt uns sehr weiter....so wenig fische nur noch ????ist der angeldruck wohl ganz schön gestiegen was????
solltest vielleicht mal dazu schreiben warum der verlust da ist!!!


----------



## Doc Plato (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hier war mal ein Artikel wo es darum ging einen kleinen Fluß nach teuren Renautierunsgmaßnahmen und Besatz von u.a. Bachforellen und Äschen wieder Leben einzuhauchen. Nach dem eine Kolonie Kormorane eingeflogen war, ist dieses Gewässer tot. Bäume ebenfalls totgeschissen, tausende Euro umsonst ausgegeben und zigtausende Arbeitsstunden verplämpert.
Angelvereine die ihre Gewässer für teuer Geld mit Fisch besetzen, pumpen das Geld der Vereinsmitglieder in die Bäuche der schwarzen Pest! 
Damit meine ich keinen Besuch von 2 oder 3 einzelnen Vögeln, sondern ganze Kolonien mit mehreren hundert von den Viechern!


----------



## Onkel Tom (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

So, ich habe mich jetzt noch mal ein wenig belesen. 
Auf Grund mehreren Quellen (wer will kann ja mal danach googeln), auch von Seiten der Natur- und Vogelschützer, kann davon ausgegangen werden, das ein Kormoran in etwa 500 gr. Fisch am Tag verputzt. Einem Bericht aus dem Jahr 2006 habe ich entnommen, dass sich ca. 12.000 Kormorane im Land Brandenburg in diesem Jahr aufhielten und diese Tiere der einfachen Rechnung nach (0,5 KG Fisch pro Tier x 12.000 Tiere x 365 Tage) ungefähr 2.190 Tonnen Fisch verdrückt haben. 

Um dass mal etwas zu verdeutlichen habe ich versucht heraus zu finden, welche Menge an Fisch die gesamte Berufsfischerei (inklusive Teichwirtschaft) im Land Brandenburg, den Gewässern entnommen hat. Leider konnte ich keine Zahlen finden. Das ist allerdings etwas was mich wirkliche brennend interessieren würde.

Vielleicht kann da jemand mit Zahlen aushelfen?! #c


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

WickedWalleye
_Es sollte aber im Sinne aller (gerade der Naturschützer) sein, daß die Viecher auch dort geschossen werden dürfen, wo sie sich eindeutig zur Plage entwickeln._

DAS sehe ich ganz genauso.
Wir sind Kulturland und müssen zwangsweise regulierend eingreifen, wenn ein relativ künstlich gesteuertes Ökosystem aus dem Ruder zu laufen droht.

Die Frage ist jedoch: Ab wann spricht man von "Plage" und wer entscheidet, wann dieser Zeitpunkt gekommen ist?


----------



## Zanderlui (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> WickedWalleye
> _Es sollte aber im Sinne aller (gerade der Naturschützer) sein, daß die Viecher auch dort geschossen werden dürfen, wo sie sich eindeutig zur Plage entwickeln._
> 
> DAS sehe ich ganz genauso.
> ...


 

wenn sich der bestand an fischen ändert und dies nur im zusammenhang mit den kormoranen also zum beispiel der angeldruck und die entnahme der fischer konstant war aber die kormorane mehr geworden sind und dadurch das gleichgewicht aus den fugen geraten ist!!


----------



## maredo (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hallo Kohlmeise,
das Problem beschränkt sich nicht nur auf normale öffentliche Gewässer sondern auch Hobbyteichwirte und kommerzielle Betriebe sind betroffen.Mein Aufzuchtteich von 900m² Fläche besetzt mit ca. 1500 Schuppenkarpfen(größe 15 cm ) ist innerhalb von nur einer Woche restlos leergefressen worden. Ein kompletter Jahrgang war einfach weg!
So wie mir erging und ergeht es vielen Teichwirten, ohne das an eine Entschädigung nur zu denken ist!

maredo


----------



## Gardenfly (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> das bringt uns sehr weiter....so wenig fische nur noch ????ist der angeldruck wohl ganz schön gestiegen was????
> solltest vielleicht mal dazu schreiben warum der verlust da ist!!!



Wenn es um Kormorane geht,werde ich wohl nicht über Komodowarane schreiben !!!
Man sollte die Überschrift lesen.


----------



## gründler (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hier wurde vor kurzen Verhandelt!
Es  sind ca.6000 Stück auf 30km2 Wasser.Der Abschuß wurde wieder nicht genehmigt ob wohl dies jetzt der 2 Antrag von unsere seite wahr.
Die Fischer in Steinhude können bald alle einpacken,(die 4 die noch über sind) vom Angler wollen wir gar nicht reden.Mittlerweile verteilen sie sich auf die Leine und im Mittellandkanal bei Haste Sachsenhagen wurden auch schon trupps gesichtet die mit bis zu 50cm Zandern hoch kommen.Weil das Meer und die umliegenden teiche haben sie schon fast leer,da schlafen sie nur noch zum fressen ziehen sie mittlerweile schon weiter.
Das schönste ist die Schützer erzählen was von 3 Brutpaaren in der region Steinhude in der Zeitung Tv usw.die ca 5994 anderen vergessen sie mal so ganz nebenbei.
Aber lest selbst was die Schützer dazu sagen.

http://www.hannover-zeitung.net/content/view/113812/


----------



## vs-schuhe (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Petri,

es sollen 900 Mio.Kormorane in Europa geben,wenn die am Tag ca. 4500to Fisch fressen, sind das im Jahr ca. 1642500to 
Fisch.

Wenn das ein Fischer von der Westafrikanischen Küste hören würde,das wir  diesen Vogel schützen und gleichzeitig die  Westafrikanische Küste leerfischen#q


----------



## Kegelfisch (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Bei uns an der Dahme und dem Seddinsee werden es auch von Jahr zu Jahr mehr . Vor allem jetzt im Herbst sieht man sie in immer größeren Schwärmen jagen . Oft sieht man , wie sie recht große Aale versuchen runterzuwürgen . Sicherlich ist auch bei uns der Druck auf die Fische von Seiten der Angler und Fischer groß , aber es werden immer mehr Kormorane . Abschuß und Vertreibungsversuche werden wohl nichts bringen , da sie danach nur noch intensiver brüten . Außerdem werden dadurch auch viele andere Lebewesen gestört bzw. verjagd , was nicht in unserem Sinne sein kann . In meiner Jugend war der Kormoran eher ein Wesen von der Küste - also warum wandert er nun immer weiter landeinwärts ?? Was hielt damals auf natürlichem Weg den Bestand kurz ?? Ich denke , die Antworten auf diese beiden Fragen dürften uns eher weiterbringen . Uwe


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

gründler:
_Weil das Meer und die umliegenden teiche haben sie schon fast leer_

Ich möchte die Kormorane ja nicht verteidigen, das ist nicht Sinn dieses Threads. Aber in diesem Fall muss ich es dennoch tun: 

Das Meer fischt ganz alleine der Mensch leer.
Der Klimawandel mag seinen Teil dazu beitragen, dass manche Arten auf dem Rückzug sind, aber dass der Kormoran die Meere leerfischt, kannst du eigentlich unmöglich ernst meinen.

Kegelfisch: 
Das könnte ein Erklärungsansatz dafür sein, dass der Vogel immer mehr landwärts zieht. 

Also bis jetzt wird ja alles ganz human diskutiert, freut mich wirklich sehr!
#6


----------



## Gunnar. (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hallo,

Hier im Gebiet des Binnenfischereiverbandes Meck/Pomm gibt es incl. Jungvögel über 30000 Kormorane. Grob übern Daumen gepeilt macht das 15T Fisch pro Tag......
Noch Fragen?..........


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ja:
wie kann der Veit dann noch über 300 Zander im Jahr fangen, ...?

:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> dass der Kormoran die Meere leerfischt, kannst du eigentlich unmöglich ernst meinen.



Ich befürchte er meint es so wie er es sagt Kohli...


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ja:
> wie kann der Veit dann noch über 300 Zander im Jahr fangen, ...?
> 
> :q



:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dart (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das Meer fischt ganz alleine der Mensch leer.
> Der Klimawandel mag seinen Teil dazu beitragen, dass manche Arten auf dem Rückzug sind, aber dass der Kormoran die Meere leerfischt, kannst du eigentlich unmöglich ernst meinen.


Das der Mensch das gefährlichste Raubtier ist, steht ja eigentlich außer Frage, dein thread handelt ja eher über wirkliche Bedrohungen durch den Kormoran.
Das wurde doch von vielen hier, völlig ohne Polemik, dokumentiert oder zumindest aus eigenen Erfahrungen/Beobachtungen berichtet.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ganz interessant:

Nabu spricht von etwas 16500 Brutpaaren in Deutschland 1997.

Andere Quellen berichten davon, dass die Kormoranpopulation nach einem gewaltigen anfänglichen Wachstum mittlerweile längst wieder am Abklingen ist.

Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung am Wasser weder mit Sicherheit bestätigen noch verneinen.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ja:
> wie kann der Veit dann noch über 300 Zander im Jahr fangen, ...?
> 
> :q


 
Deutschlandweit sind das so etwa 60000Tiere (mit Jungvögel). Die Hälfte sitzen in Norddeutschland. Der Rest teilt sich auf. In der Ecke , die Veit seine Heimant nennt , gibts entsprechend weniger dieser gefiederten Freunde.


----------



## Fanne (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ja:
> wie kann der Veit dann noch über 300 Zander im Jahr fangen, ...?
> 
> :q




Neid `? ^^ aber er fängt seinen Fisch ! und das TÄGLICH !

bei uns in magdeburg wo ich regelmäßig fische , dieser auch nicht tiefer wie  1 meter ist sehe ich nicht mehr wie 2 komorane die durchs knietiefe wasser spazieren ,

hab noch nie  den komoran gesehen der nen fisch hatte ! 

aber diese Möwen . alle achtung

was die  aus den see holen iss ne wahre pracht ! 

sogar  an meinen gummifisch hing schon diese lästige möwenplage ! 


nicht nur der komoran als Wasservogel frisst fisch wie oben schon erwähnt wurde ! 

die möwen spielen zur fischvernichtung  auch ne riesen rolle 



gruss


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Fanne
_die möwen spielen zur fischvernichtung  auch ne riesen rolle 
_ 
Wir sollten mit den verwendeten Begrifflichkeiten aufpassen.
_Fischvernichter _impliziert eine Wertung, _Fischfresser_ hingegen nicht.

Fischfresser "vernichten" keine Fische, genauso wenig wie der Angler, der einen Speisefisch entnimmt.

Das gleiche gilt für die "schwarze Pest" und ähnliches. 
Denkt daran: Bestandsaufnahme ist angesagt und die muss objektiv, also frei von jeder Wertung, sein.


----------



## gründler (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ich rede nicht von Nordsee oder Ostsee,sondern das Steinhuder Meer haben sie schon sehr sehr gut aufgeräumt,die fische die du da kaufen kannst kommen alle aus Nl Pl etc.kannst ja mal zum Angeln hinfahren,umsonst schmeißen nicht soviele BF und Angler schon hin was Steinhude betrifft,fahr mal morgens hin und guck zu wenn etliche tausend Vögel im Verband Systematisch Fischschwärme jagen.
lg


----------



## Ossipeter (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hallo Kohlmeise, schau einfach mal vom Altmühlsee etwas südostlicher zum Großen und Kleinen Brombachsee. Da sind nämlich auch die Kormorane vom Altmühlsee am Fressen. Jetzt zur Winterszeit ca. 300 Stück. Das Abfischen des Altmühlssees hat heuer im Herbst 8 Tonnen Weissfische gebracht, gegenüber 25-30 Tonnen normal bisher. Warte mal bis die Seenplatte zugefroren ist und die Kormorane in die Winterungen und Bäche einfallen. Da gibts dann zusätzlich noch Schäden. Frag mal in der Oberpfalz was die heuer an Schäden hatten: 1 Fischzüchter 30ha. See normalerweise 30000 Speisekarpfen heuer: 9000 rechne dir mal dem finanziellen Verlust aus. Pacht ,Futter, Besatzfisch, Arbeit!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Solln wir mal zusammenrechnen wieviel Fischbesatz die Anglerschaft so alljährlich in die Gewässer wirft?
Wenn man weiterhin annimmt, dass davon mindestens die Hälfte deplaziert ist (falsche Fische für´s Gewässer, falsche Größe, etc.) dann hat der Kormoran immer noch ne ganz schöne Menge zu futtern.

Aber wenn der Jäger nun irgendwo Mais vergräbt um die Wildschweine anzulocken, dann ist das natürlich was gaaanz anderes. #d


----------



## Gunnar. (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Mal Unabhängig von Fehlbesatz:

Tja wenn der Kormoran nicht in diesen Massen dawär , braucht man auch weniger besetzen. Besatz ist eine Auswirkung und keine Ursache...........


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Tja wenn der Kormoran nicht in diesen Massen dawär , braucht man auch weniger besetzen. Besatz ist eine Auswirkung und keine Ursache...........


Sagst Du. 

Kann man aber auch anders sehen, immerhin gibt es den Besatz schon deutlich länger als den "Kormoranüberschuss". 
Früher war der Vogel ein "Wintergast" (wenn´s an der See zu rauh oder zu fischarm war). Warum soll er heute zurück zur See fliegen (sonst würde er hier keine Kolonien bilden)? Ist doch Futter im Überfluß da... 
Der Besatzwahn hat interessanterweise nach der Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts begonnen (vorher waren die Gewässer entweder noch intakt, oder man hatte kein Geld, oder man hat sich mit den Gegebenheiten abgefunden) - alte Fischhändler/-züchter betiteln gerne die späten 70er Jahre.
Die Kormoranexplosion ist ein Phänomen der 90er...


EDIT: Wir schweifen ab vom Thema - wobei dass eigentlich zu erwarten war...



Um zum eigentlichen Thema auch mal was beizutragen:
Bei uns hier an den Seen gibt es seit Jahren Kormorane. Mal mehr mal weniger - aber maximal kleine Trupps von 10-20 Individuen. Die ziehen von See zu See und fressen natürlich auch Fisch. Aber Schaden am Bestand resultiert daraus nicht - da gibt es ganz andere Faktoren, die wesentlich größeren Einfluß haben.
Ein Gegenbeispiel ist auch die Wahnbachtalsperre - da hocken Hunderte Kormorane und schaffen es nicht zusammen mit dem Berufsfischer den Maränenbestand zu dezimieren (was für die Trinkwassergewinnung notwendig wäre).


----------



## Walstipper (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Bevor man den "Kormoranbestand" analysiert, sollte man wie ich finde folgende Hintergründe klären:

Inwiefern ist der Kormoran in Mitteleuropa/Europa, insbesondere im Binnenbereich heimisch?
Wenn ja, wie groß war etwa der Bestand im intakten Ökosystem?
Wenn ja, was waren die Indikatoren die den Bestand ausbalanciert haben, Fressfeinde, das Ökosystem an sich?

(Wenn nein, ergibt sich die Perspektive, mit einer neozoen Art umzugehen.)


----------



## Gunnar. (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



> Kann man aber auch anders sehen, immerhin gibt es den Besatz schon deutlich länger als den "Kormoranüberschuss".


Nur das die Besatzgründe vorher andere waren.
Um 1900 wurden hier an der Müritz die ersten Brutpaare gezählt.Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es bei der ersten Zählung 12 adulte Tiere.Heute sinds an der Müritz über 2000BP. Nur an diesem einem Gewässer............... Und daran hat der Besatz schuld??.<---- bewußt übertrieben gefragt........


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

hab in diesem Jahr auch eine große Brutkolonie von Kormoranen an den Paretzer Tonstichen gesehen. 
Wenn man sowas mal Live sieht ist ein echtes Erlebnis|bigeyes... 

und wie ich gerade über Google erfahren habe, waren es in diesem Jahr rund 520 Brutpaare die dort ihre Jungen großgezogen haben. Und warscheinlich werden es im nächsten Jahr wieder mehr werden|uhoh:...


----------



## gründler (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Sehr inter.zu lesen was von uns so erwartet und gehalten wird.

http://vorort.bund.net/minden-luebbecke/


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Foolish Farmer und Gunnar:

Ich denke nicht, dass die Frage nach Ursache und Wirkung (Besatz - Kormoranaufkommen) am Thema vorbeigeht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Nur kenne ich mich da zu wenig aus, um wirklich saubere Angaben machen zu können. 

Hier noch ein Link aus dem Schweizerland über fischfressende Vögel, recht kurz und sachlich dargestellt, ohne irgendein "Angler sind Mörder" Gerede.

http://www.vogelwarte.ch/home.php?lang=d&cap=aktuell&subcap=standpunkt&subsubcap=fischerei


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Der Link ist wirklich interessant und beinhaltet recht viel Wahres...


----------



## Zanderlui (29. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nur das die Besatzgründe vorher andere waren.
> Um 1900 wurden hier an der Müritz die ersten Brutpaare gezählt.Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es bei der ersten Zählung 12 adulte Tiere.Heute sinds an der Müritz über 2000BP. Nur an diesem einem Gewässer............... Und daran hat der Besatz schuld??.<---- bewußt übertrieben gefragt........


 

also ich würde jetzt mal behaupten für die größe des gewässers und dem gestiegennen angeldruck in den letzten jahren hat sch der besatz unabhängig vom kormoran nicht grade großartig gesteigert an der müritz-aller höchstens der besatz der maräne die angesiedelt werden soll....


----------



## Debilofant (29. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Nabend,



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Um dass mal etwas zu verdeutlichen habe ich versucht heraus zu finden, welche Menge an Fisch die gesamte Berufsfischerei (inklusive Teichwirtschaft) im Land Brandenburg, den Gewässern entnommen hat. Leider konnte ich keine Zahlen finden. Das ist allerdings etwas was mich wirkliche brennend interessieren würde.
> 
> Vielleicht kann da jemand mit Zahlen aushelfen?! #c



Sind zwar keine vollständig aufgeschlüsselten bzw. ohne weiteres miteinander vergleichbaren absoluten Zahlen, aber immerhin wohl das Aktuellste, was man für Bbg finden wird. Jedenfalls sind für das gezogene Resümee, dass die Fänge und Erträge klar rückläufig waren, sowohl die in Teichwirtschaften als auch in naturbelassenen Gewässern gewerblich getätigten Fänge erfasst.

In der Ursachenanalyse hält sich die Meldung allerdings weitestgehend bedeckt...

http://www.prignitzer.de/brandenbur...innenfischer-beklagen-schwindende-faenge.html

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## KVP (29. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

"Gründler" meint bestimmt das Steinhuder Meer !!!
MfG
Sorry,habe gerade erst gesehen,das er das schon selbst erledigt hat!
Gruß KVP


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Noch ein Link aus der Schweiz.

http://www.bafu.admin.ch/dokumentation/medieninformation/00962/index.html?lang=de&msg-id=17310

Anscheindend gehen die Eidgenossen mit dem Thema tatsächlich sachlicher um und verstehen es, Umwelt- bzw. Vogelschützer und Fischer an einen Tisch zu bekommen. Erstaunlich finde ich auch, wie oft da von "konstruktiven Gesprächen" die Rede ist.

Was läuft bei unseren Nachbarn anders?


----------



## rhinefisher (30. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Wenn man behauptet der Kormoran würde 500gr Fisch pro Tag fressen, dann stimmt das wahrscheinlich - berücksichtigt man jedoch die häufigen "Fehljagten", so tötet ein Kormoran ca. 1250 - 1500gr Fisch am Tag... .
Das Argument mit dem Besatz ist völlig daneben; Es gibt reichlich Gewässer in denen so gut wie nie besetzt wurde und an denen sich der Kormoran trotzdem gut satt fressen kann.
Der Rhein ist ein schönes Beispiel; als der schwarze Vogel auftauchte waren es im ersten Jahr ungefähr 20 Vögel auf 5-6 km.
Im zweiten Jahr ungefähr 400.. .
Da brach die angelei schlagartig zusammen - innerhalb eines Jahres wurden die zuvor massenhaft vorkommenden Ukeleis ausgerottet.
Innerhalb des ersten Jahres wurden die Aale zu fast 100% dezimiert.. .
Im zweiten Jahr waren dann Zander und Brassen dran.. .
Wenn man zu dieser Zeit um das "Elskes Loch" (angrenzender Baggersee) gelaufen ist, fand man immer so zwischen 50 und 100 Zander und Brassen von 40 bis 60cm am Ufer - alle hatten das typische "Einschußloch" an der Seite.. .
Nach 3 Jahren war der Rhein in unserem Bereich fast völlig leergefressen und die Vögel zogen, bis auf ein gutes Dutzend welches sich aus dem Fluß noch ernähren konnte, weiter.. Seit dem schwankt der Bestand an Vögeln mit dem Bestand an Fischen auf und ab - da kommt nichts mehr hoch.. .
Der Rhein hat gewiss viele Probleme, Schwarzangler, Wollhandkrabben, Chemieunfälle, den Waller und schlimmer noch den Rapfen - aber verglichen mit dem Kormoran sind das nur "Kleinigkeiten".. .
Petri!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Es grenz ja bald an ein Wunder, dass es überhaupt noch Fische gibt in Deutschland?
Bei den Mengen an Kormoranen und den Massen was jeder einzelne von ihnen tagtäglich frisst!!! |bigeyes




			
				Kohlmeise schrieb:
			
		

> Was läuft bei unseren Nachbarn anders?


Die bezahlen noch in anständigem Rahmen für ökologische Studien, Untersuchungen, etc. Da muss man sich dann eben nicht mit Spekulationen begnügen, sondern kann sich mit der Realität beschäftigen. Der Stundenlohn eines Biologen, etc. ist etwa 2-3 mal so hoch, wie bei uns. |rolleyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> *Seit dem schwankt der Bestand an Vögeln mit dem Bestand an Fischen auf und ab* - da kommt nichts mehr hoch.. .
> Der Rhein hat gewiss viele Probleme, Schwarzangler, Wollhandkrabben, Chemieunfälle, den Waller und schlimmer noch den Rapfen - aber verglichen mit dem Kormoran sind das nur "Kleinigkeiten".. .
> Petri!



Siehe das fett gedruckte:

So sieht es halt aus, wenn sich ein Ökosystem im Gleichgewicht befindet! Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass wir Angler immer nur EINE von vielen Seiten der Natur betrachten, und das oftmals leider sehr, sehr fokussiert und engstirnig. 

A propos Chemieunfälle: Ich darf dich an den Zustand der rumänischen Theiß vor ein paar Jahren erinnern. Innerhalb weniger Tage war der Fluss damals biologisch mausetot, kein Leben mehr, gar nichts. Das soll mir eine Kormorankolonie erstmal nachmachen.

Warum sind jetzt auch noch Waller und Rapfen ein Problem?
Ich verstehe es nicht...
#c


----------



## Gardenfly (30. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was läuft bei unseren Nachbarn anders?



Die haben wohl keine spendenfinazierte Bedenkenträger .


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Teilweise is' das hier echt nicht zum aushalten, dieses ewige Gejammer und Gejaunze, wenn alles so sch... ist hierzulande, geht doch und versucht euer Glück woanders...

Wenn hier schon Möwen als Fischvernichter bezeichnet werden, braucht man sich um den geistigen Zustand so mancher eigentlich schon keine Gedanken mehr zu machen...

Schuld sind immer andere... das ist ja ein weit verbreitetes Gedankengut á la Stammtischparole.

Gibts bei euch ewigen Nörglern eigentlich nur Extreme? Von Mittelwegen haltet ihr nichts.

Und noch was, diejenigen die auf schnellste Gesetzesänderungen pochen, sind genau diejenigen, die bei anderen Sachen froh sind, daß man Gesetze hierzulande eben nicht so schnell ändern kann.


----------



## rhinefisher (30. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Das mit dem "Auf und ab" wurde wohl nicht richtig von mir erklährt; sobald sich mal ein Jahrgang aufgrund passender Bedingungen halbwegs gut entwickelt, kommt der Vogel zu Hunderten und nach 3-4 Wochen ziehen die zum nächsten Gewässer.
Und da befindet sich nichts mehr im "Gleichgewich" - schon bemerkt das die Deutsche Population an Seeadlern (der einziger ordentliche Freesfeind des Vogels) von Tausenden Paaren auf einige Dutzend in den letzten Jahrhunderten geschrumpft ist...?
Wenn da nicht bald eingegriffen wird, kommt es ganz bitter auf uns zu - dann wird es bald keine beangelbaren Gewässer mehr geben. Ist ja jetzt in weiten Landesteilen schon vorbei.. .
Zu den Chemiunfällen äussere ich mich lieber nicht - das was allein am Rhein läuft, ist dermaßen kriminell, daß es mir kalt den Rücken runter läuf. Ich weis warum ich keinerlei Fisch aus dem Rhein esse... .
Waller dezimieren die Zanderbestände erheblich - Rapfen fressen die Futterfische weg und jagen kleine Zander. Auch aus diesen Gründen verschwindet der Zander fast völlig.
Wobei man darüber durchaus diskutieren kann; übermäßige Zanderbestände sind auch nicht so toll... .

Weder bin ich ständig am jammern noch suche ich immer die Schuld bei den Anderen.
An einem Stammtisch habe ich noch nie gesessen.
Ein ewiger Nörgler bin ich auch nicht.
Wenn ich über Gesetzesänderungen spreche weiß ich auch wovon ich rede.
Was ich aber so gar nicht mag, ist von Leuten angepöbelt zu werden, denen alte Menschen nicht im dunkeln begenen möchten... .
Petri!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

rhinefischer:

Der Seeadler wurde über die Jahrhunderte aus genau den selben Gründen verfolgt und bei uns an den Rand der Ausrottung gebracht wie der Kormoran!

Weil beide Fisch fressen!

Quelle: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seeadler_(Art)#Bestandsentwicklung_und_Gef.C3.A4hrdung

_***Textwiedergabe editiert von Debilofant***
_ 
Der Mensch hat hier wieder mal mit gnadenloser Verfolgung eingegriffen.


Machen wir mal einen logischen Schluß:

1. Der Seeadler ist (nach deinen Aussagen) einziger ernstzunehmender Fressfeind des Kormorans.

2. Der Mensch hat den Seeadler beinahe ausgerottet.

3. Die Kormoranpopulation ist stark gestiegen.

4. Worüber sich der Mensch nun beschwert.

der Schluss: es gibt in dem ganzen nur einen Deppen, der es verbockt hat, nämlich............. (bitte einsetzen)

So langsam tut mir der Vogel echt leid, der ist wahrscheinlich schon ganz schwarz vor lauter Scham geworden, ständig der Sündenbock zu sein.

Und merke: Diejenigen, die dem Seeadler bis aufs Mark nachgestellt haben, hatten ihre (wenn auch recht egoistischen) Gründe: Sie wollten die Fische für sich.

Na, dämmerts...?

#d


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Interessant ist auch den Punkt Ernährung:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seeadler_(Art)#Ern.C3.A4hrung

Möchte nicht wissen, was die betreffenden Angler/Fischer sagen wenn wir den Seeadler wieder verstärkt als Freßfeind des Kormorans ansiedeln würden 

Vermutlich ist dann der Seeadler wieder der Sündenbock... Aber irgendwas is' ja immer


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Das der Mensch an sich das Problem ist, dürfte ja wohl klar sein - ich bin auch keinesfalls der Ansicht man müsse sich "die Erde untertan" machen.. .
Aber es ist nun mal fast alles zerstört und kaputt, deshalb sollte man mit den Resten sehr sorgfältig umgehen - sonst ist bald nichts mehr übrig.
Es kann ja nicht sein das man zuerst Bär und Wolf ausrottet uns dann das Rehwild sich selbst überlässt - da sind die Folgen dann für jedermann sichtbar und man handelt entsprechend. In der Schweiz gab es mal einen Versuch die Jagd zu unterbinden; nachdem sich der Rehwildbestand in nur 2 Jahren explosionsartig vermehrt hatte und die Wälder mit einer unglaublichen Geschwindigkeit wegfraß, erkannten die Behörden das etwas geschehen musste. Man beauftragte Polizeibeamte mit dem Abschuß. Die schossen mit 9 Para Maschinenpistolen (teilweise im Dauerfeuer..) dann die Rehe ab. Was für eine Qual für das Wild - die Anzahl der Waidwund geschossenen Stücke hatte sich verzenfacht. Das war dann selbst den "Tierschützern" zu viel und die Jagd wurde wieder gestattet.. .
Mit dem Kormoran läuft es gerade ähnlich bescheuert; erstmal war diser Vogel im Inland niemals heimisch, sondern bestenfalls eine seltene Ausnahmeerscheinung.
Jetzt bietet man den Vögeln Ruhe und Sicherheit und siehe da, der Bestand explodiert.. . Weil einige "möchte gern Ornitologen" zu faul sind die Vögel zu suchen und unter suboptimalen Bedingungen zu beobachten, werden riesige Brutkolonien geradezu "angelegt" um diesen faulen Touries ein bequemes Beobachten zu ermöglichen. Das die Natur dabei völlig auf der Strecke bleibt scheint niemanden zu beeindrucken.. .
Leider werden unsere Geschicke von Menschen bestimmt, deren herausragende Fähigkeiten sich in der Regel auf politisches Geschick und gigantische Inkompetenz beschränken.
Ich habe gewiss nichts gegen "Fischfresser" am Wasser - aber diese riesigen Schwärme sind tödlich. Die fressen ihre Umwelt komplett leer. Aber das glaubt man auch nur dann, wenn man es mal live erlebt hat... .
Petri!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Rhinefisher:

Danke für das sehr sachliche Posting!
Du hast natürlich in einigen Sachen sehr recht.
Die Mitteleuropäischen Länder (und Deutschland aufgrund seiner Bevölkerungsdichte ganz besonders) sind Kulturlandschaften und können als solche kaum mehr gänzlich sich selbst überlassen werden. Nicht wenige Biotope drohen sonst zu veröden.

Ich denke, ein gesundes Mittelmaß wäre eine gute Diskussionsgrundlage, auch gegenüber Vogelschützern. Kormoran ja - aber in verträglichem Maße, das ist auch meine Meinung. Wobei ich foolish farmer da recht geben muss: was ein verträgliches Maß ist, muss erst objektiv geklärt werden. Da sind teure und länger andauernde Studien gefragt. Fragt man lediglich die Schützer und uns Angler, was unter diesem verträglichem Maß zu verstehen ist, kommen wir wohl nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner, zu unterschiedlich sind die Interessen.


----------



## locotus (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.:q

Zu meinen Angestrecken gehört unter anderem die Aller in Sachsen-Anhalt. In den letzten Jahren konnte man hier vor allem in den Wintermonaten vereinzelt Kormorane beim Fischfang sichten. Tendez steigend.

Wir sind hier in der glücklichen Lage einen natürlichen Bachforellenbestand zu haben, der sich in einigen kleinen Nebenbächen auch fortpflanzt. Nach den Fangergebnissen der letzten beiden Jahre scheint der Bestand sich nach vielen Jahren wieder zu erholen. Die Dezimierung in der Vergangenheit geht auf den Mensch zurück, Begradigung des Flusslaufes, Wasserverschmutzung, katastrophale Besatzmaßnahme mit Regenbognern, danach gabs kaum noch Kleinfisch wie,Stichlinge oder Gründlinge. Jetzt kommen die Kormorane und fressen Fisch auch Bafo's. Im letzten Winter  hat ein Vogel ein gut 30er Exemplar bei einem Angelfreund auf den Hof gelegt.

Ich hatte im September das Vergnügen einer Diskussion zum Thema leergefischter See beizuwohnen. Als Hauptschuldige wurden dabei der Kormoran, die in großer Stückzahl wirklich da waren, sowie ein illegaler Welsbesatz ausgemacht. Da ging richtig die Post ab, oft auch unsachliche Wortmeldungen. Nachdem die Hitzköpfe sich wieder etwas beruhigt hatten, meldete sich ein Angler zu wort, der das Gewässer gut kannte und erklärte, dass es dort solche Phasen, des nichts fangens, immer schon gegeben hat und er zurzeit sehr gut dort fängt.

Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man nicht gerade begeistert ist, wenn man beim Angeln Besuch bekommt und einem ein Kormoran zeigt das Fische da sind, man selber aber seit Stunden nix fängt.

Gruß Lars


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Um genau dieses "gesund Mittelmaß" geht es ja; das ist um ein Vielfaches überschritten. Wir haben ja auch reichlich Gänsesäger und Graureiher - über die regt sich niemand auf, auch wenn in Holland dieses "Mittelmaß" schon lange überschritten ist.. .
Es hat doch niemand etwas gegen einige Kormorane am Wasser, aber was hier abläuft ist einfach unerträglich.
Petri!


----------



## Pinn (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Rhinefisher:
> 
> Danke für das sehr sachliche Posting!
> Du hast natürlich in einigen Sachen sehr recht.
> ...


Diesen Thread finde ich sehr lesenwert, weil er bis jetzt bei unterschiedlichen Meinungen recht sachlich verläuft und mir persönlich auch was bringt. Kormorandiskussionen werden oft sehr emotional geführt, worunter die Sachlichkeit leidet.

Die "Kormoranplage" existiert bei uns im westlichen Ruhrgebiet seit mehr als 10 Jahren nicht mehr (Rhein, Untere Ruhr, RHK). Hier fliegen zwar immer noch kleine Trupps von Komoranen über die Landschaft, die in den großen Gewässern aber sicher keinen nennenswerten Schaden mehr anrichten können. Das Problem hat sich auf natürliche Weise selber geregelt. 

In kleinen Teichen und Fließgewässern und können die Vögel erheblichen Schaden anrichten, keine Frage! Das ist aber hier nicht mein Thema.

Was mich manchmal ein wenig nervt, ist der leichtfertige Umgang in dieser Diskussion mit Begriffen wie zum Beispiel "biologisches Gleichgewicht" und "Neozoen", die mangels Verständnis gern zu inhaltslosen Schlagworten werden.

Zu den Neozoen gehört der Kormoran sicher nicht, da er hier bei uns nicht gewollt oder ungewollt durch menschliche Einflüsse angesiedelt wurde, sondern anscheinend schon früher vor seiner fast vollständigen Ausrottung hier heimisch war. Eigentlich hat er nur Territorien zurückerobert. Und selbst wenn er hier vorher nicht heimisch war, hat er sich auf natürliche Weise ausgebreitet. Seine wissenschaftliche Bezeichnung Phalacrocorax carbo sinensis deutet eher auf ein riesiges Verbreitungsgebiet des anpassungsfähigen Vogels hin als darauf, dass er aus China zu uns gekommen ist.

Kohlmeise und einige andere haben richtig angemerkt, dass wir in einer dicht besiedelten Kulturlandschaft leben. Dazu gehören selbstverständlicherweise auch die "natürlichen" und künstlichen Gewässer, weil sie in vielfältiger Weise genutzt werden, sei es als Schifffahrtsstraßen, als Raum für Freizeitaktivitäten aller Art, als Wasserreservoir für Industrie, Landwirtschaft und Trinkwassergewinnung oder als Energieträger für Wasserkraftwerke und nicht zuletzt als Vehikel zur Entsorgung zivilisatorischer Abfallprodukte, die sich nicht mehr gewinnbringend recyclen lassen. Daneben leben in den Gewässern noch Fische, denen Angler und Wasservögel nachstellen.

Wie soll ein biologisches Gleichgewicht in solchen Gewässern definiert werden? Etwa so, dass für Angler immer reichlich fangfähiger Fisch vorhanden sein muss? Wir Angler neigen dazu, den Fischbestand an unseren Fangerfolgen zu messen. Wenn die Zielfische weniger werden, sucht man Sündenböcke. Früher war das bei uns der Kormoran und heute ist es der Wels. Ich denke, diese Sichtweise trifft man oft an, aber die hat nix mit dem "natürlichen Gleichgewicht" zu tun. 

Das sind so meine ersten Gedanken zum Thema.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## gründler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Kein Jäger will ihn ausrotten,aber da wo es gefordert ist,wo mehrere tausend Vögel Systematisch alles abfischen einer bleibt immer oben als Späher und past auf,diese Vögel sind extrem schlau.Hunderte meter Wald tot geschißen sind,die umliegenden Seen und Teiche sowie Betriebe täglich überfallen werden,dann muß hier defenetiv was gegen getan werden.
Und das es solche betroffenen gebiete kann sich jeder selber anschauen,früh morgens an ein belasteten Gewässer fahren und zuschauen wenn die schwarze Kinoleinwand sich richtung Himmel bewegt und die Luft vibriert vor lauter Schwingenschläge.Leute die ab und zu mal 1-10 Kormorane sehn können gut reden,leute die täglich tausende sehn haben da ne andere Ansicht,weil sie sehn was vor ihren Augen passiert da gehn 50cm Zander Hechte und Dickbarsche etc. in die Luft und das täglich von tausenden Vögeln.Ganz toller Naturschutz,eine Art schützen 10 andere gefärden.
lg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Pinn schrieb:


> Wie soll ein biologisches Gleichgewicht in solchen Gewässern definiert werden? Etwa so, dass für Angler immer reichlich fangfähiger Fisch vorhanden sein muss? Wir Angler neigen dazu, den Fischbestand an unseren Fangerfolgen zu messen. Wenn die Zielfische weniger werden, sucht man Sündenböcke. Früher war das bei uns der Kormoran und heute ist es der Wels. Ich denke, diese Sichtweise trifft man oft an, aber die hat nix mit dem "natürlichen Gleichgewicht" zu tun.
> 
> Gruß, Werner




Sehr, sehr richtig, Werner.

Ich bekomme des öfteren den Eindruck, dass es in Wahrheit gar nicht um den Kormoran geht, sondern um die heilige Kuh namens "Zander".
Ich habe auch schon (nicht im Board) Statements gelesen, die sich über die mangelnde Wassertrübung im Rhein ausgelassen haben und dass sie bei weitem nicht mehr so viele Zander 
fangen wie früher. 

Man lasse sich das auf der Zunge zergehen:
bessere Wasserqualität - klareres Wasser - weniger Zanderfänge - genervte Angler.

Da ich nicht im Rhein fische, lasse ich das mal unkommentiert, aber es macht mich genauso nachdenklich wie Winterfischen im Warmwasserzulauf von Kernkraftwerken. 

@Gründler:
Ich glaube dir gerne, dass der Vogel bei euch so eine Plage ist. 
Dafür ist der Thread ja da: Um verschiedene Statements und Erfahrungen aus verschiedenen Regionen einzuholen. Dennoch bleibt auch zu klären, wie viel anglerische Hysterie da mit im Spiel ist (wenn ich tausende Kormorane aufsteigen sehe, würde ich denke ich auch hysterisch werden!).
Dass eine gewisse Tendenz zum Besitzdenken unter der Anglerschaft weit verbreitet ist, wirst du, wenn du dich an den peinlichen Thread von letzter Woche erinnerst, aber auch zugeben müssen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Servus,


Pinn schrieb:


> Wir Angler neigen dazu, den Fischbestand an unseren Fangerfolgen zu messen.


Genauso ist das oft - vielen Dank, das regt Hoffnung in mir, dass es mit den Anglern doch noch nicht völlig vorbei ist.
Eine häufige Strategie der Natur ist es, dass Tiere hohe Mortalitätsquoten mit erhöhten Nachkommenzahlen kompensieren.
Das funktioniert bekanntermaßen schon bei Igel und Fuchs (was immerhin Säugetiere mit Einzelnachkommen sind), erst Recht aber bei Fischen, die je Individuum etliche Tausend Nachkommen haben können. Es wäre absolut unlogisch, dass eine nachkommensschwache Art (Kormoran: 1-2 Gelege pro Saison à 3-4 Eier) eine vermehrungsstarke Art (Fische i.d.R. in 1000 Eier pro Kg Körpergewicht angegeben) ausrottet. Das kann nur passieren, wenn sonst irgendwas nicht stimmt...



gründler schrieb:


> Ganz toller Naturschutz,eine Art schützen 10 andere gefärden.


Was mal ganz sicher nicht naturschutzrelevant ist, weil ganz sicher nicht gefährdet, sind die immer wieder genannten Barsch, Zander und Hecht. Weder in der BRD- noch in irgendeiner Bundeslands-Roten-Liste steht auch nur eine der genannten Fischarten drin. Nichtmal auf der Vorwarnstufe. Das mögen zwar die beliebtesten Angelfische (ich sage noch nichteinmal Speisefische) sein, hat aber mit "Gefährdung" nichts zu tun.
Im übrigen ist auch der Kormoran von der Roten-Liste BRD gestrichen worden.
Worauf ich hinaus will?


Pinn schrieb:


> Was mich manchmal ein wenig nervt, ist der *leichtfertige Umgang* in dieser Diskussion mit Begriffen wie zum Beispiel ...[auch mit Naturschutz, Gefährdung, etc. zu besetzen], die mangels Verständnis gern zu inhaltslosen Schlagworten werden.


Ein Beispiel dazu noch:
Ein Angelverein in BW hat für viel Geld ein wissenschaftliches Gutachten erstellen lassen, dass den Schaden von Kormoranen am gepachteten Fließgewässer belegen soll. Man wollte mit diesem Gutachten den Beschuss der Kormorane rechtfertigen und gleichzeitig genehmigen lassen.
Der Antrag wurde abgelehnt. Nicht etwa, weil man den Kormran nicht beschießen lassen wollte, sondern ganz schlicht, weil es entlang der gesamten Pachtstrecke kein mögliches Abschussgebiet gibt: nicht ein Meter der Uferlinie ist ohne Bebauung, Straße oder Bahnlinie.
Das hat in diesem Fall absolut nichts mit irgendwelchen Grünen oder Ornithologen zu tun, sondern ganz schlicht mit dem Jagdrecht. Aber wie es von den Anglern nun erzählt wird, kann sich wohl jeder denken...



gründler schrieb:


> ... früh morgens an ein belasteten Gewässer fahren und zuschauen wenn die schwarze Kinoleinwand sich richtung Himmel bewegt und die Luft vibriert vor lauter Schwingenschläge.


Hast du schonmal drüber nachgedacht Buchautor zu werden? Richtung Krimi bis Horror?  #6 Liest sich wirklich gut! 
Das soll keine Ironie sein hier.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Erstmal @ Pinn: Da hast Du aber etwas nicht ganz richtig mitbekommen; die Kormoranplage ist wieder da! Wir haben zwichen Duisburg und Meerbusch wieder 3-400 Tiere. Die werden nächstes Jahr aber wieder weg sein - dann ist ja nichts mehr da.. .
@all: Es geht doch gar nicht darum immer fangfähigen Fisch zur verfügung zu haben, sondern um einen halbwegs ausgewogenen Bestand. Wir gehen her und besetzen gefährdete Kleinfischarten und im nächsten Jahr benötigt der Vogel nicht mal eine Woche um alles weg zu fressen... .
Da ich mein Gewässer recht gut kenne und auch kein ganz schlechter Angler bin, fange ich im Rhein, so ich denn will, immer noch mehr und größere Fische als in den Gewässern der Umgebung. Aber so langsam will ich immer seltener, meine Frau hat schon gar keine Lust mehr die "allerletzten Fische auch noch zu ärgern". Wenn man sieht wie der Rhein (nicht nur unter dem Kormoran!) leidet, vergeht einen empfindsamen Menschen einfach alles.... .
Nur weil einige "möchte gern Ornitologen" sich öfter mal eine nette Beobachtungsstunde gönnen wollen, werden ganze Landstriche verwüstet - wie krank.. .
Erinnert Ihr euch noch wie vor vielen Jahren die "armen" Krähen und Elstern unter Schutz gestellt wurden? Also ich bin ein großer Vogelfreund und hatte auch schon mal eine Krähe als Haustier, trotzdem komme ich nicht umhin festzustellen das sich der Bestand an Singvögeln hier in der Gegend um 90% verringert hat.
Nun sind sicher nicht Elstern und Krähen ursächlich schuld am Rückgang der Population (da muß man eher in Richtung Landwirtschaft blicken...), aber wenn die Bedingungen ohnehin schon schlecht sind, muß man da die Fressfeinde noch fördern? Und dann noch so typisch Deutsch - so mit aller Konsequenz und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.. .
@ FoolishFarmer; den Abschuß wegen Bebauung zu verbieten geht ja wohl gar nicht - wir jagen hier problemlos mitten in Wohngebieten - von daher kann ich schon verstehen was die Angler des Vereins aus BW erzählen.... .
Petri!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> @all: Es geht doch gar nicht darum immer fangfähigen Fisch zur verfügung zu haben, sondern um einen halbwegs ausgewogenen Bestand. Wir gehen her und besetzen gefährdete Kleinfischarten und im nächsten Jahr benötigt der Vogel nicht mal eine Woche um alles weg zu fressen...


Was definierst Du als ausgewogenen Fischbestand?
Ich glaube oftmals, dass genau hierin die Problematik liegt. Angler tendieren leider dazu nicht verstehen zu wollen, wie ein "naturnaher" oder wenigstens ein "gewässertypischer" Fischbestand aussieht. Da gibt es eben nicht genug Fisch für alle, schon gar keine Kapitalen in Massen.
Und welche gefährdeten Kleinfischarten hast Du schon besetzt, die der Kormoran hauptverantwortlich weggefressen hat??? |kopfkrat Und woran liegt es, dass die Kormorane überhaupt ganze Gewässerabschnitte leerräumen können?



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nur weil einige "möchte gern Ornitologen" sich öfter mal eine nette Beobachtungsstunde gönnen wollen, werden ganze Landstriche verwüstet - wie krank.. .


Immer vorsichtig (wie oben schon erwähnt) - über andere schimpft´s sich schnell. Du bist in deren Augen sicher auch nicht mehr als ein "Angler" - ein "von Natur und Umwelt keine Ahnung habender Tierquäler". |rolleyes
Und bitte wer "verwüstet" ganze Landstriche? Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt. #c



rhinefisher schrieb:


> @ FoolishFarmer; den Abschuß wegen Bebauung zu verbieten geht ja wohl gar nicht - wir jagen hier problemlos mitten in Wohngebieten - von daher kann ich schon verstehen was die Angler des Vereins aus BW erzählen.... .
> Petri!


Flugwild? Ja nee, is klar...


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> den Abschuß wegen Bebauung zu verbieten geht ja wohl gar nicht - wir jagen hier problemlos mitten in Wohngebieten - von daher kann ich schon verstehen was die Angler des Vereins aus BW erzählen.... .
> Petri!



Wenn vor meiner Haustür eine Horde in Loden gekleideter Herren mit Flinten Aufstellung nehmen würde, gäbe es wohl argen Ärger im Dorf...

Ihr jagt in Wohngebieten? Gut. daß ich da nicht wohne...


----------



## Ködervorkoster (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Kleine Anmerkung am Rade der Diskussion... meine Erfahrung mit dem Kormoran:

Vor ca. 11 Jahren war ich als Tourie auf der Kuhrischen Nehrung in Nidda (ehemals Nidden / Memel), dort gab es ein paar dutzend Kormorane in einer süßen & niedlichen Kolonie. Die Vögel wurden "kurz gehalten". Dann kam der EU-Beitritt Litauens... heute leben allein in dieser Kolonie knapp 10.000 Kormorane (als Brutpaare gezählt). Zusätzlich noch ein paar kleinere Kormorankolonien nebenbei mit ein paar tausend Kormoranen. Auf der russischen Seite gibt es nochmal eine so große (geschützte) Kolonie mit ungefähr 10.- bis 12.000 dieser Vögel und kleineren Kolonien mit ein paar tausend Vögelchen.

...unnötig anzumerken das bei meinem letzten Besuch praktisch alle mir bekannten Litauischen Berufsfischer (Freunde meiner Litauischen Angelkollegen) in Nidda / Pervelk / Preila usw. pleite waren und nur noch als "Freizeitfischer für Touri-Räucherware" krampfhaft zu überleben versuchen.

Anmerkung:  Ich kenn auch ein paar Leute dort die sich (aus purer Geldnot) gerne mal  einen Kormoran aus den Bäumen "pflücken" (die Brüstchen sind ganz lecker!!!)... die Legende das der Kormoran nur 500 Gramm Fisch pro Tag frißt führt in Litauen unter "eingeweihten" nur zu schallendem Gelächter...

- und jetzt dürft Ihr alle draufhauen - :q * duck & wech *


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> wir jagen hier problemlos mitten in Wohngebieten



Coole Sache, was sagt da die Polizei dazu?

Erst beschreibst Du Welse und Rapfen als die größte Plage, dann sind Kormorane dran: Jeder von denen frisst gerne Fisch und entsprechend ist man da schnell geneigt die Tiere zu verdammen - aber im Endeffekt besetzt jeder nur eine Nische, die eben grade frei ist und genug Nahrung bietet. Solange das Wasser in den Großen Strömen trüb und Nährstoffreich war waren es die Zander - super Sache! Jetzt ändert sich der Lebensraum, und andere Arten kommen damit besser zurecht - auch OK, obwohl ich auch gerne auf Zander gehe.

Aber dann Wels und Rapfen sowie natürlich den Kormoran verantwortlich zu machen geht so einfach nicht...

Das andererseits natürlich bei explodierenden Beständen eingegriffen werden sollte ist klar, allerdings reguliert das im Zweifel die Natur auch automatisch 

Viele Räuber => wenig Futter => weniger Räuber...

Nur meine Meinung, Kormarane sind in unserer Gegend nicht häufig zu sehen, und wenn dann meist einzelne Tiere. Ich mag sie auch nicht sonderlich, vor allem wegen der doch nicht wenigen verletzten Fischen, aber am Elend der Welt sind diese Tiere nicht schuld - das sind wir ganz alleine...


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

wo hier schon so viele zahlen und statistiken genannt werden neben den subjektiven beobachtungen wie '...nichts mehr gefangen...', 
hätte da mal jemand eine zahl der registrierten angler in unserer republik?
als ich angefangen hab (72) gabs in der alten brd, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 100.000, 
paar jahre später las ich was vom millionsten angler. 
wieviel sinds heute?

dass der kormoran 500g am tag verzehrt mag ja stimmen, 
was bestimmt richtig ist, dass z.b. buhnen heute eigentlich im schichtbetrieb beangelt werden. 
konnte ich früher die angetroffenen spinnfischer an zwei händen abzählen bräuchte ich heute etliche mehr. 
und wir reissen doch erhebliche lücken in die reproduktion - wir entnehmen erwachsene fische, greifen die spitze der flacher gewordenen pyramide ab.

subjektiven meldungen über rückgang traue ich nicht allzu sehr, 
individuelle fähigkeit und selektive wahrnehmung bestimmen wohl diese meldungen.

dass an einzelnen plätzen kormorane o.a. probleme bereiten sehe ich auch. 
andererseits bedeutet z.b. ein extrem hohes lästiges vorkommen an einem ort wirklich nicht, dass der nicht gefährdet wäre.

letztlich ist die ursache der diskussion doch die rangelei am 'fresstrog'.

die befürworter der bestandsregulierung hier führen ja immer wieder an, dass der abschuss 'nix' bringt, 
die erholen sich ja sofort wieder. 
warum also schiessen? also eher gleich ausrotten, wäre die logische konsequenz, oder?
da stimmt etwas nicht in der argumentation.

dann brauchen wir überhaupt keine ansiedlungsprogramme, weder bär noch wolf noch luchs oder lachs, 
renaturierungen ebensowenig, irgendwo ist immer ein interessenkonflikt.

wie wäre es denn, für berufsfischer z.b. mit ausgleichzahlungen, zuchtanlagen könnten überspannt werden etc. etc.
kormorane müssen fressen, 
'sport'fischer könnten auch sportlich joggen. 
wir müssen nicht fischen - und werden es vielleicht auch in renaturierten bereichen irgendwann nicht mehr dürfen, 
wie wir z.b. in naturschutzgebieten keine pilze sammeln dürfen.

der gute und traurige grund ist die zer- /gestörte natur.
ich denke, dass wir diese überschiessenden populationen dulden sollten, 
auch da wird eine selbstregulation greifen und sich ein gleichgewicht einstellen. 
bis dahin hilfen an die betroffenen, auch aus der fischereiabgabe, die ruhig höher ausfallen darf.
 ja, geschrei! 
 vielleicht 5 kästen bier im jahr weniger, etwas disco oder kino oder einige pizzen? das sollte nicht möglich sein, sozial ungerecht? ach!

jetzt noch mal die frage: wieviel registrierte angler haben wir jetzt?

und dann noch nen gruß an die grundeln: irgendjemanden triffts immer.


----------



## Pinn (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Erstmal @ Pinn: Da hast Du aber etwas nicht ganz richtig mitbekommen; die Kormoranplage ist wieder da! Wir haben zwichen Duisburg und Meerbusch wieder 3-400 Tiere. Die werden nächstes Jahr aber wieder weg sein - dann ist ja nichts mehr da.. .


Moin rhinefischer,
ich angel seit über 30 Jahren regelmäßig am Rhein und habe da vieles mitbekommen, von Veränderungen der Wasserqualität bis hin zu Verschiebungen zwischen dem Anteil der Arten und dem Auftreten neuer Arten wie den Rapfen. Damals sagte man scherzhaft, mit der trüben und stinkenden Brühe im Rhein lassen sich Fotos entwickeln (Digi-Knipsen gab es noch nicht)! Heute beträgt die Sichttiefe im Winter oft 1,5m und mehr.

So genannte Kormoranplagen habe ich auch mitbekommen.

Was Du allerdings als Komoranplage bezeichnest, verwundert mich doch ein wenig. Zwischen Duisburg und Meerbusch liegen ca. 30 Stromkilometer. Auf dieser 30 km langen Strecke an einem ca. 450m breiten Strom zeitweise 300 - 400 dieser schwarzen Vogel... Das würde ich nicht als Plage bezeichnen, sondern vielleicht als temporär leicht erhöhtes Aufkommen. Da  die Vögel einen täglichen Aktionsradius von 50km haben, werden sie auch rechts- und linksrheinische Gewässer zur Jagd aufsuchen. Sie verteilen sich also noch auf eine Vielzahl anderer Gewässer. Im Winter dürfte die jetzige Zahl der Vögel aufgrund der Wintergäste aus nördlichen Ländern vollkommen normal sein.

Ich habe Ansammlungen von Komoranen am Rhein erlebt, dagegen sind Deine 3-400 Kormorane auf 30 km wirklich harmlos. Zum Beispiel auf mehreren Buhnen zwischen Baerl und Orsoy: auf jeder der langen Buhnen saßen mehr als hundert Kormorane und sonnten sich. In dieser Zeit konnte man wann man wollte in den Himmel schauen, immer waren mehrere Trupps von Kormoranen unterwegs. Solche Massen von Kormoranen gibt es gottseidank seit mehr als 10 Jahren nicht mehr bei uns. Das ist jedoch nicht auf Bejagung zurückzuführen, sondern darauf, dass sich das Verhältnis zwischen den Jägern und ihrer Beute eingependelt hat.

Ich mach allerdings kein Dogma daraus, das die Bejagung/Vergrämung von Komoranen überflüssig ist. Sinn machen können solche Maßnahmen schon, beispielsweise zum Schutz von Äschenpopulationen in kleinen Fließgewässern. Gerade bei diesen Beispiel wird aber auch deutlich, dass es nicht immer und ausschließlich um Arterhaltung oder natürliches Gleichgewicht geht. Die Fische sollen nicht als Futter für den Komoran dienen sondern vielmehr durch Maßnahmen gegen den Kormoran als Angelobjekt erhalten bleiben. Das halte ich übrigens für legitim.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Jose schrieb:


> und dann noch nen gruß an die grundeln: irgendjemanden triffts immer.




Danke Jose für dein Posting! 
Ich verlasse mal kurz den reinen "Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme", dafür hast du mir mit dem obigen Zitat eine zu interessante Steilvorlage gegeben.

Irgendjemand trifft es immer, und vor allem: irgendeinen Fremden, der mit der ganzen Problematik eigentlich gar nichts zu tun hat.

Ich habe sowohl den Bau, die Flutung und die Befischung einer der 10 größten Talsperren Deutschlands miterlebt. Und ich musste auch miterleben, dass genau diese Talsperre innerhalb weniger Jahre zur quasi zanderfreien Zone niedergefischt wurde. Alle haben mitgemacht und beinahe alle haben weit mehr Zander mitgenommen als erlaubt, und nun, da es nichts mehr zu fressen gibt, sind die plündernden Nomadenhorden weitergezogen. Aber glaubt mir, sobald es auch nur einer mitbekommt, dass der Bestand sich erholt, werden sie wiederkommen....

Nein, ich rede jetzt nicht von Vögeln, sondern von Anglern.
Die Leute hatten auch gar keine Scheu, von ihren "Glanztaten" zu erzählen. 
O-Ton: "Nein, wenn´s nachts um 1.00 Uhr anfängt zu beißen, warum soll ich dann aufhören"? 
"Wie, es ist einer mit 20 Zandern im Boot erwischt worden - also mir reichen fünf"!
Und so weiter und so weiter. Seit die Zander immer mehr zurückgehen, entwickelt sich seltsamerweise die Barschpopulation immer stärker und verhindert wirkungsvoll ein Hochkommen des spärlich gewordenen Zandernachwuchses.

Und jetzt kommt der absolute Anti-Held auf die Bühne: der Kormoran.
Die Leute haben sich solange gegenseitig ihre Gesetzesübertretungen erzählt, haben solange gemauschelt, wo am meisten zu holen ist, dass sie schließlich in die Selbstläuferfalle getappt sind. Mehr, mehr, mehr, bis nichts mehr ging. Und dann sollen sie selbst an der Misere schuld sein? Nicht doch! Wir Angler doch nicht, wir sind doch Naturschützer! (und außerdem, sooo viel mehr als erlaubt haben wir doch auch nicht mitgenommen!!!). Nein, WIR waren es ganz bestimmt nicht. Und von Schuld kann man eigentlich gar nicht sprechen, MAN war es schließlich ja nicht allein. Hmmm, verzwickte Situation.

Aber da ist ja noch ein Vogel, der den Herbst über immer so rumlungert, sogar jetzt noch, wo ER schon fast alles niedergefressen hat! ER ist Schuld und IHM verdanken wir es, dass er sich jetzt auch noch die Barsche vornimmt.
Alarm!!!!

So, dass war jetzt ein wenig Psychologie für den Hausgebrauch, aber immerhin.


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Das hat bei mir überhaupt nix mit Beanspruchung zu tun oder Besitzergreifend ich bin eher Stipper als Zander oder Raubfischgeil,obwohl ich auch mal Räuber fangen gehe.
Niemand hat was gegen Kormorane aber nicht was zum teil abgeht.

Foolishfarmer

Du kannst immer nur gut reden und tolle Ratschläge geben,dann fahr doch mal da hin wo es eine reine Plage ist und geh mit guten beispiel vorran,und helf Fischern Anglern Gewässern bei der Problematik du bist doch so geschult darin.
Ich weiß was ich sehe wenn ich mit meinem Boot rausfahre,und es minuten dauert bis der letzte Vogel aus dem Wasser ist.Ihr könnt alle tolle Ratschläge geben,und sachen in frage stellen,wenn ihr aber mal sehn würdet was da abgeht,das man am Schlafplatz der Vögel nicht sein eigenes Wort versteht vor lauter geschreie etc.Dann würdet ihr nicht mehr so reden,da wo nur 10 Vögel aufkommen hat auch niemand was zu befürchten.Aber wo mehrere tausend einfallen ist das nicht mehr zum lachen.Aber wenn man selber nix davon mitkriegt,stört es auch nicht.Nur das hier die BF's alle dichtmachen die Angler nix mehr fangen weil der Vogel über Jahre freie Hand hatte.Wir leben hier vom Tourismus und da täglich tausende Touris kommen,hat er nicht mal mehr Angst vor Menschen,sie jagen da wo Sonntags tausende Spazieren gehn und es juckt sie nicht mehr das da Menschen sind.
Aber wie gesagt,große töne spucken und super ratschläge geben kann ich auch wenn ich nicht betroffen bin.
lg


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hallo ,
 Ich kann nicht verstehen warum man ein Problem generell verharmlost nur weil es vor der eigenen Haustür grade nicht akut ist. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein zu verstehen das keiner die Vögel ausrotten will. Aber dort wo er durch sein massenhaftes Auftreten zum Schädling geworden sollte regulierend eigeriffen werden. Denn:
Muß denn erst der letzte Baum totgeschissen , der letzte Fisch geplündert worden sein das den Leuten die Augen aufgehen?


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> Ich kann nicht verstehen warum man ein Problem generell verharmlost nur weil es vor der eigenen Haustür grade nicht akut ist. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein zu verstehen das keiner die Vögel ausrotten will. Aber dort wo er durch sein massenhaftes Auftreten zum Schädling geworden sollte regulierend eigeriffen werden. Denn:
> Muß denn erst der letzte Baum totgeschissen , der letzte Fisch geplündert worden sein das den Leuten die Augen aufgehen?


 
#6#6#6

Ich sach ja wer sowas noch nie gesehn hat glaubt es nicht,erst wenn er da neben steht und sieht wie das Wasser aufkocht man sein Wort nicht mehr versteht und die Leinwand sich erhebt,erst dann gehn die fre...en runter ja aber also ähmmm ja so habe ich das nicht gedacht.Gut reden kann nur der der alle 4 Wochen mal 1-5 Stk.sieht.Wenn ich aber täglich tausende sehn muß hat das nix mehr mit Gleichgewicht Natur etc.zu tun.Das ist Massenzucht-tierhaltung auf Kosten anderer.Und nix bedrohte Art,bedroht ist für mich 1000Stk auf ganz Europa,aber nicht tausende auf 30km2.
lg


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



gründler schrieb:


> ...Du kannst immer nur gut reden und tolle Ratschläge geben,dann fahr doch mal da hin wo es eine reine Plage ist und geh mit guten beispiel vorran,und helf Fischern Anglern Gewässern bei der Problematik du bist doch so geschult darin. ...
> Aber wie gesagt,große töne spucken und super ratschläge geben kann ich auch wenn ich nicht betroffen bin.
> lg


super
vorab mal ne frage, was bitte ist ein " vernatischen Nagel im Kopf"?
meinst du fanatisch?
das gäbe mir dann doch zu denken: du teilst ganz schön aus, läßt deinen frust ab, aber vorschläge zur lösung: nix!

wie sähen denn deine vorschläge als betroffener aus?

abgesehn davon empfinde ich mich auch als 'betroffenen': wir hier sind, was die anzahl und qualität der gewässer angeht, 'euch' gegenüber benachteiligt, will sagen, selbst ohne kormorane sehen wir 'alt' aus, und so richtig gefährlich kann die existenzbedrohung bei euch ja nicht sein, lebt ihr doch vom tourismus, nicht zuletzt dank des gigantischen kormoranaufkommens. hab ich doch richtig verstanden, wenn nicht, bitte um korrektur.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Lasst uns nicht in gegenseitige Schuldzuweidungen und erneute Extremereien verfallen. Jedem ist klar, dass der K. auch zur Bedrohung einzelner Gewässer werden kann. 

Wir diskutieren meiner Ansicht nach aber immer noch recht sachlich und fair. Leider immer die gleichen!

Wo posten diejenigen, die sich im Peinlichkeitsthread von letzter Woche einen Ausrutscher nach dem anderen geleistet haben?
Keine Spur von ihnen, schade eigentlich. Aber vielleicht haben sie gemerkt, dass sie eigentlich nichts zu sagen haben. 

Vielleicht sollten wir die Diskussion in eine andere Richtung führen. Wer von euch hat Erfahrungen in der Zusammenarbeit mit Naturschutz- bzw. Vogelschutzverbänden?
Sind euch einzelne gemeinsame Projekte bekannt, die von den Schützern UND der Anglerschaft getragen wurden?


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Jose schrieb:


> super
> vorab mal ne frage, was bitte ist ein " vernatischen Nagel im Kopf"?
> meinst du fanatisch?
> das gäbe mir dann doch zu denken: du teilst ganz schön aus, läßt deinen frust ab, aber vorschläge zur lösung: nix!
> ...


 
Und wovon leben die Fischer?Vom verkauften Fisch,und darum Touris,davon 80% Tagestouris,der fisch muß nun teuer gekauft werden.

Wie vernünftig aussieht,da wo es nötig ist Abschüße erteilen erlauben etc.So das die Stückzahlen nicht explodieren,vergrämen mit störungen usw.

Existenz von 1990 ca.28 Fischern gibt s jetzt noch 5 die aktiv fischen mit Reuse und Klebe.Und die müssen 90% zu kaufen weil das Meer nix mehr abwirft.

Und die Touris kommen bestimmt nicht wegen der Schwarzen Vögel.
Aber ich sehe schon,wie wahr das noch des Anglers feind ist der Angler neben dir.Liegt auch daran das nicht jeder Angler Angler ist aber sich als solcher bezeichnet,damit meine ich alle die gut reden können.
lg

Psd:Extra mit V das fanatisch.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi,


> lebt ihr doch vom tourismus, nicht zuletzt dank des gigantischen kormoranaufkommens.


Da fällt mir ein.........
Unsere Naturparkbehörde hatte um Touristen anzulocken in Sichtnähe einer Kolonie ne schöne Große Aussichtplattform gebaut. Reisebusweise wurden die Leute ranngekarrt. Ne ganze Weile ging das gut. Aber mit der Zeit wurden die Auswirkungen auf die Flora( Nistbäume) immer drastisch sichtbarer. Diese totgeschissnen Bäume waren dann kein guter Anblick mehr. Und die Touris gaben dies auch lauthals zu verstehen. Was wurde gemacht?? Die Plattform wurde abgerissen und einfach an einer anderen Stelle , wo  die Aussicht noch schön war wieder aufgebaut. Wurde vor Jahren noch mit den Kormoranen fleißig geworben , ist man heute wesentlich "leiser" damit.


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir die Diskussion in eine andere Richtung führen. Wer von euch hat Erfahrungen in der Zusammenarbeit mit Naturschutz- bzw. Vogelschutzverbänden?
> Sind euch einzelne gemeinsame Projekte bekannt, die von den Schützern UND der Anglerschaft getragen wurden?


 

Alles was wir auf gemeinsamer ebene versucht haben Anträge Zusammenarbeit etc.wurde abgelehnt.Kurz darauf nach der ersten Kontaktaufnahme mit Schützern wurde im nächsten Jahr eine Bullenwiese zum Naturschutzgebiet erklärt(Kormorangebiet)die Angler dürfen erst ab 22.6 jeden Jahres dahin,die 20 Sheetlandrinder+ Bauer der täglich hinfährt 365 tage lang ohne einschränkung.
Soviel zum thema zusammen arbeiten.
lg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Also Gründler hatte schlechte Erfahrungen mit einer möglichen Zusammenarbeit mit Schutzverbänden. Gibts andere Meinungen dazu? Projekte, die hingehaut haben?



gründler schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe schon,wie wahr das noch des Anglers feind ist der Angler neben dir.Liegt auch daran das nicht jeder Angler Angler ist aber sich als solcher bezeichnet,damit meine ich alle die gut reden können.



Aber, lieber Gründler. Die Pointe hättest du dir wirklich sparen können. Du und ich sollten hier nicht entscheiden, wer Angler ist und wer nicht.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

In gewissen Momenten und unter gewissen Umständen bin ich dann doch eher froh nicht als Angler bezeichnet zu werden. |rolleyes
Denn leider, leider ist das Bild des "Anglers" in der Öffentlichkeit nur allzu sehr dass, was manche hier gerne draus machen wollen! 


Man Leute! Niemand hat bezweifelt, dass es nicht hier und da zuviel Kormorane hat. Genauso verstehe ich absolut das Leid der traditionellen Berufsfischer (auch da habe ich schon mehrfach vorgeschlagen, diese aus EU-Mitteln zu subventionieren - sollte nicht zu schwierig sein).
Aber es geht hier vorrangig um die Art und Weise, wie manch einer hier auftritt. SO geht´s sicher nicht weiter... #d


----------



## gründler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Wir haben hier vor ort lange lange versucht eine lösung zu finden mit allen die davon betroffen sind,BF Angler Jäger Schützer etc.wenn aber eine Seite ne Rote Dauerampel an hat,und alles abblockt egal was man vorschlägt wird man nie auf einen Weg kommen.

http://www.gruene.landtag.nrw.de/cms/fotos/dok/232/232982.ausrottung_des_kormorans_stoppen.pdf

http://schleswig-holstein.nabu.de/naturvorort/kormoran/

Es wird ewig ein Krieg bleiben,zwischen Ja und Nein.Und da andere am Hebel sitzen sind die schwachen die leid tragenden.Egal welche Internet Seite über Kormorane man liest,es heißt immer der Mensch ist schuld,ist er ja auch aber wenn er ein loch aufreißt,muß er auch zusehn das der Berg erde wegkommt,und nicht noch beides gut heißen und weiter pflegen.

In diesem Sinne wir hier werden weiterkämpfen zusammen mit BF's Jägern und Anglern bis wir eines tages rechtlich dürfen was jetzt offizell verboten ist.

lg


----------



## Jose (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

@gründler, ich habe jetzt alle von dir angegebenen links gelesen.
ich finde nicht, dass man aus dem gelesenen 'den schützern' betonkopf-verhalten vorhalten kann und dass denen die belange von anglern und berufsfischern am a... vorbei gingen. es ist eben ein interessenkonflikt, von dem ich annehme, dass alle interessen berechtigt sind.

da haben wir ein problem, zumindest ein lokales, mit möglicherweise mehr als zwei lösungsmöglichkeiten, wobei die "kaputt-machen"- und "finger-weg" optionen einfach unversöhnlich sind und zu den bekannten 'kormoran-kriegen' führen. du schreibst, dass all eure vorschläge, ich sag mal, abgebürstet wurden. wie sahen die denn aus? eröffneten  die denn eine problemlösung jenseits von ausschließlich tötungsaktionen?

wir reden ja eigentlich über fisch <> kormoran.

doch dann kommen immer noch andere argumente:

sicher sind 'totgeschissene' bäume nicht toll anzusehen - aber wen und weshalb kratzt das eigentlich? tote bäume werden, 'gefahrenbekämpfung'!, umgelegt, bis zum wurzelstock, hier am rhein nach 'nem sturm sehr gut zu sehen, bloß, wo bleiben jetzt fledermäuse und all das andere getier, das mit  blitzblanken bäumen rein gar nichts anfangen kann? was ich meine, wieso immer mit stumpf und stiel? man hätte ja, als beispiel, den noch ungefährlichen stamm in 3-4m höhe kappen, vielleicht sogar noch ein paar 'schlupf'löcher bohren können, ja, warum denn nicht mehrere interessen berücksichtigen? für die 'kormoranopfer' werden sich jedenfalls viele interessieren, auch unser "ach, hör mal, wie toll, ein specht!"

das ohrenbetäubende geschrei der kormorane, kann doch eigentlich gar nicht dein ernst sein, wie viele von uns leben an hauptverkehrsstrassen, autobahnen, eisenbahnlinien, einflugschneisen. dem kann man sich meist nicht entziehen, dem anderen schon, nicht wahr?

dass anglerglück so beinträchtigt wird, dass dem mit dem gewehr aufgeholfen werden muss, akzeptier ich nicht, auch wenn ihr wirklich unter den kormoranen leidet. bei erwerbstreibenden aus der fischerei gerechtfertigte hilfen zu geben, hatten wir schon, sollte selbstverständlich sein, da sollte ein 'am-gleichen-strang-ziehen' erreichbar sein.
angeln ist schon lange kein 'naturrecht' mehr.

was mir gerade noch einfällt, im zusammenhang mit meinem post im AB über 'lachswilderei an der sieg' (hier), hab ich viel kontakt mit 'schützern' gehabt und die haben mich überrascht, weil alle (!) als wesentlichen gedanken geäußert haben, dem missstand abzuhelfen ohne uns angler raus zu kegeln. 
'schützer' als 'anwälte' der angler. geht, finde ich toll.

noch mal die bitte um eure gemachten vorschläge


----------



## gründler (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Von Knallgasanlagen bis zur Vergrämung mit Lasern,Eier klau absterben lassen,gezielte Dezimierungen auf vernünftige masse etc.egal was du da vorschlägst es wird wurde alles abgeblockt,oder mit Sonderauflagen Verbote usw.wiederlegt.

Und nochmal KEINER will die Ausrottung,aber da wo es wirklich nötig ist"Europaweit" muß eingegriffen werden,und nicht mit allen mitteln dagegen halten auf kosten von Betrieben Vereinen und anderen geschädigten.Vereine wo jedes Jahr 80% des Herbstbesatzes geplündert wird sehn das Problem anders.
Ich habe auch keine lust mehr hier dauernd irgendwas was auf Landesebene beruht breit zu quatschen,daher enthalte ich mich dazu.
Die Problematik ist bekannt mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr,ich habe genug diskus.darüber hinter mir alles andere sollen die Anwälte und Richter bei der nächsten berufung klären.
lg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hier noch ein Link über eine groß angelegte Kormoranstudie in Bayern, die sich vor allem mit den Auswirkungen des Kormoranfraßes in den vier wichtigsten bayrischen Kormorankolonien befasst.

http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/kormoranstudie Bayern.pdf

Die Studie ist sehr detailliert und unterscheidet auch zwischen dem Fressverhalten der Vögel im Sommer und Winter.

Ein Ergebnis ist, dass sich an Altmühlsee (da komme ich her), Ismaninger Speichersee und Ammersee die K.population eingependelt hat, am Chiemsee jedoch weiterhin stark anwächst.

Eine persönliche Anmerkung zu "totgeschissenen Bäumen".
Auf unserer Vogelinsel am Altmühlsee sind diese auch zahlreich vertreten. Nur sehe ich da das Problem nicht. Neben der unbestreitbaren Tatsache, dass jedwedes Totholz neue Lebensgrundlagen bietet (nach einer Verbringung ins Wasser z.B. auch für Haftlaicher!), finde ich den Anblick auch unglaublich ästhetisch. Natur pur eben. Wir haben genug Wald in unserer Region, die Vogelinsel (die übrigens nicht außerhalb definierter Wege betreten werden darf) empfinde ich da als absolute Bereicherung und "Sahnehäubchen". Auch ein Seeadlerpärchen hat sich zum Brüten eingestellt. Hat man das Glück, diesen gigantischen Vogel beobachten zu können, relativieren sich so einige Ansichten.

Übrigens: der Altmühlsee ist sehr flach (2,5 Meter im Schnitt). Der Kormoran hat also keine Probleme, leichte Beute zu machen. Dennoch entwickelt sich der Bestand an Cypriniden besorgniserregend, so dass der See mittlerweile beinahe jedes Jahr per Netz gefischt wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Um das Thema richtig zu verstehen, muß man es auf die Fakten reduzieren. Dazu muss man aber unbedingt den Anglerhut absetzen. 



Fakt ist, dass der Kormoran sich in den letzten Jahren immer mehr ausbreitet. Dabei tut es erst mal nix zur Sache, ob er vor 100 Jahren dort bereits heimisch war oder nicht. 

Fakt ist, dass der Kormoran abhängig von der Gewässergröße/Anzahl im Verhältnis zur eigenen Individuenzahl Fischbestände beeinträchtigen kann. 

Fakt ist, dass die Hauptbeute des Kormorans Fische sind, die nicht auf der roten Liste stehen, sondern vielmehr solche, die durch Angler und Berufsfischer gehegt und besetzt werden/wurden. 

Fakt ist, dass der Kormoran mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Fischart ausrottet. Wird die Beute zu knapp, zieht er einfach weiter. Der Restbestand in dem Gewässer kann sich über die Jahre wieder erholen.

Fakt ist, dass ein paar Dutzend totgesch***ene Bäume aus ökologischer Sicht keine tragende Rolle spielen. Sie schaffen Platz für Naturverjüngung und werden ebenfalls nachwachsen.

Fakt ist, dass der Kormoran sich eine Nische erobert, die erst der Mensch für Ihn so ideal geschaffen und mit für sein z.T. massenhaftes Auftreten ausreichend mit Nahrung versehen hat.

Fakt ist, dass die Angler und Berufsfischer durch ökologisch unangemessenen Besatz wesentlich mehr " Schaden " anrichten/angerichtet haben, als es die Kormorane jemals tun werden. Zum Thema Ausrottung beachte man vor allem den Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen und geographisch fremden Rassen der Bachforelle, wodurch die angestammten Populationen fast überall verschwunden sind.

Fakt ist, dass die Angler Naturschutz mit Bestandsschutz verwechseln und die Berufsfischer alleine aus monetären Gründen handeln. 

Fakt ist, dass die Interessen der Angler alleine auf den Fangerfolg ausgerichtet sind. Je mehr Fische und je größer, desto besser. Ökologische Aspekte spielen dabei keine Rolle. 



Es gäbe sicher noch ein paar Punkte mehr anzufürhren, aber ich denke das reicht schon.


Und nun versetze man sich in den Naturschützer, der den Anglerhut ja in der Regel nicht aufhat und dazu noch eigene Interessen einbringt.
Wo bitte soll da die Motivation der Naturschützer sein, gemeinsam mit den Anglern gegen den Kormoran vorzugehen ?

Es tut sicher jedem Angler ( und auch mir ) weh, so die nackten Tatsachen zu sehen. Aber so ist es nunmal. Sämtliche Argumente gegen den Kormoran aus " Anglernaturschützerischer " Sicht, sind ökologisch absolut irrelevant. 

Bevor Ihr jetzt mit Steinen nach mir werft.

Natürlich bin auch ich dafür, die Bestände des Kormorans kurz zu halten. Um da etwas zu erreichen hilft es gar nicht, mit fadenscheinigen Naturschutzargumenten aufzutreten. Mit Argumenten von denen jeder Angler im stillen weiß, dass sie sehr interessenlastig sind und die nun gar nicht geeignet sind, einen Schulterschluß mit Naturschützern herbeizuführen. Ich denke sogar, dass man diesen Schulterschluß niemals erreichen wird, denn der Kormoran wird nie zu einer existentiellen Gefahr für irgendeine Fischart werden. Dafür ist er zu sehr auf ein massenhaftes Nahrungsangebot angewiesen. Und dieses wird ihm zu knapp und er wird weiterziehen, bevor die letzten Fische einer Art gefressen sind. 
Äußerst prekär für unsere anglerischen Interessen, aber wohl nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass die Angler Naturschutz mit Bestandsschutz verwechseln und die Berufsfischer alleine aus monetären Gründen handeln.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass die Interessen der Angler alleine auf den Fangerfolg ausgerichtet sind. Je mehr Fische und je größer, desto besser. Ökologische Aspekte spielen dabei keine Rolle.




Morgen Ralle!

So viele Fakten, ob wirklich jeder deine Liste durcharbeitet?


Ich würde deine These, dass Angler Naturschutz mit Bestandsschutz verwechseln, aber nicht 100%ig unterschreiben. 
Ein jeder Angler, der am Ufer befindlichen Müll, von wem auch immer hinterlassen, mitnimmt und zu Hause entsorgt, handelt im Sinne des Naturschutzes!
Zwar nur in einem kleinen und überschaubaren Rahmen, aber man muss ja nicht immer gleich die Welt retten. Nur leider werden solche von der Anglerschaft ganz privat oder organisiert getragenen Aktionen viel zu selten publik gemacht.

Statt dessen finde ich in der lokalen Zeitung immer wieder Fotos mit kapitalen Fischen. Ein Umdenken von Vereins- oder Vebandsseite her wäre wünschenswert. Um die Anglerschaft von ihrem "Tiermörder- und Geschichtenerzählerimage" zu befreien, sind weder Trophäenphotos noch Brandreden geeignete Mittel. Die Entwicklung eines gewissen politischen Gespürs hingegen schon. 

Der Verein, der als Arbeitsdienst den Bau und die Pflege von Nistkästen initiiert (ist ja gar nicht mal so selten!) und dies auch noch öffentlich macht, hat im professionellen Umgang mit anderen Verbänden künftig gar keine schlechten Argumente zur Hand.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Keiner versteht mich :c:q

Natürlich leistet die Anglerschaft wertvolle Dienste zum Natur- und Umweltschutz, keine Frage.

Ich beziehe mich mit der Bestandsschutzaussage lediglich auf die Kormoranproblematik. Hier ist die Aussage, diesen Vogel aus Natur- oder Artenschützerischen Gedanken dezimieren zu wollen einfach sachlich falsch. Wir wollen das aus Bestandsschützerischen Gründen. 

Aber auch ansonsten wird die offizielle Zusammenarbeit mit Naturschutzverbänden ( von Tierschützern mal ganz zu schweigen ) Illusion bleiben. Ich hab mich lange genug in diesen ( Naturschutz ) Kreisen bewegt. Die sind auf Ihre Weise mindestens genauso verblendet, wie mancher Angler. Die Führungsetagen wollen und können aus innerpolitischen Gründen nicht. Denn auch da steht die Besitzstandwahrung ( ein Pöstchen im Verband und immer auf dem Sprung in die ofizielle Politik ) vor einer noch so sinnvollen Zusammenarbeit mit " Erzfeinden ". Lediglich unter den " normalen " Mitgliedern findet man Menschen, die ohne eigene Vorbehalte Naturschutz betreiben. Und auch die werden oft in den eigenen Reihen vergrämt.


----------



## Pinn (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> ...Ich würde deine These, dass Angler Naturschutz mit Bestandsschutz verwechseln, aber nicht 100%ig unterschreiben.
> Ein jeder Angler, der am Ufer befindlichen Müll, von wem auch immer hinterlassen, mitnimmt und zu Hause entsorgt, handelt im Sinne des Naturschutzes!
> ...
> Der Verein, der als Arbeitsdienst den Bau und die Pflege von Nistkästen initiiert (ist ja gar nicht mal so selten!) und dies auch noch öffentlich macht, hat im professionellen Umgang mit anderen Verbänden künftig gar keine schlechten Argumente zur Hand.



Moin Kohlmeise,

Ralle hat in seinen "Fakten" belegte Erkenntnisse sehr treffend auf das Wesentliche reduziert und in gekonnter Weise formuliert.

Die beiden letzten "Fakten" betreffen uns als Angler und sind für den einen oder anderen Angler sicher unangenehm, weil er sich ohne das Naturschutzmäntelchen etwas "unbekleidet" fühlt. Ich zitiere die beiden "Fakten":

Fakt ist, dass die Angler Naturschutz mit Bestandsschutz verwechseln und die Berufsfischer alleine aus monetären Gründen handeln.

Fakt ist, dass die Interessen der Angler alleine auf den Fangerfolg ausgerichtet sind. Je mehr Fische und je größer, desto besser. Ökologische Aspekte spielen dabei keine Rolle.

Da stecken Verallgemeinerungen drin, die nicht jedem Angler gerecht werden. Nicht alle Angler verwechseln vorsätzlich oder unbewusst Naturschutz mit Bestandsschutz und mancher Angler hat sogar ökologische Aspekte im Auge, wenn er sich für die Wiederansiedlung von Fischarten einsetzt. Aber im Großen und Ganzen kann ich Ralles Thesen unterschreiben!

Zu Deinen Beispielen von naturbewusstem Handeln: Ein Angler, der den Müll anderer (Angler) entsorgt, handelt vorbildlich. Ich hoffe allerdings, auch wenn er nicht angelt, verhält er sich naturbewusst und entsorgt seinen Müll nicht wild in den Büschen, sondern dort, wo er hingehört. Ich habe Probleme, da ein anglerspezifisches Verhalten zu erkennen. Jeder Mensch mit ansatzweisem Umweltbewusstsein sollte sich so verhalten. Klar, das sind bestimmt nicht alle...

Bei Anglern kommt außerdem dazu, dass sie oft durch die Gewässerordnung in der Pflicht stehen, ihren Angelplatz sauber zu halten und auch fremden Müll zu entsorgen. Und wer sieht sich schon gerne dem Verdacht ausgesetzt, einen Angelplatz zugemüllt zu hinterlassen.

Zu den Nistkästen: Sicher eine lobenswerte Geschichte, die man auch publik machen kann und soll. Steht uns Anglern sicher gut zu Gesicht, wenn wir nicht nur angeln, sondern uns auch um Singvögel kümmern. Aber im Hinblick auf die von Dir genannte Akzeptanz durch andere Verbände oder Stellen hat diese Geschichte auch ein starkes taktisches Moment. Und so lande ich wieder bei den Thesen von Ralle.

So lobenswert solche Aktionen auch sind, manchmal frage ich mich, ob wir als Angler solche taktischen Verrenkungen nötig haben. 

Übrigens denke ich nicht, dass wir jetzt offtopic sind. Die Frage der Akzeptanz der Angler und ihrer Verbände durch Behörden, Politik, Organisationen sowie sonstiger Einrichtungen im Umweltschutz zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch die Kormorandiskussionen.

Vielleicht sollten wir in der Öffentlichkeit verstärkt als das auftreten, was wir sind: nämlich als Angler?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Pinn schrieb:


> Da stecken Verallgemeinerungen drin, die nicht jedem Angler gerecht werden. Nicht alle Angler verwechseln vorsätzlich oder unbewusst Naturschutz mit Bestandsschutz und mancher Angler hat sogar ökologische Aspekte im Auge, wenn er sich für die Wiederansiedlung von Fischarten einsetzt. Aber im Großen und Ganzen kann ich Ralles Thesen unterschreiben!
> 
> Natürlich war das verallgemeinert. In solch nonverbalen Diskussionen ist es kaum möglich auf jede Facette einzugehen, bzw. diese auszuklammern. Sorry dafür.
> 
> ...


 
Der letzte Satz ist so was von wahr. Wieviel Probleme hat uns der vorauseilende Gehorsam unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Naturschutzes durch einen unserer Verbände in der Vergangenheit schon eingebracht. Dies nicht um das Alte wieder aufzukochen, sondern einfach nur als Beleg. Der Angler kümmert sich natürlich auch um den Naturschutz. Aber in erster Linie will er Fische fangen. Und drum meine ich nach wie vor, dass wir mit einer ehrlichen Argumentation wesentlich besser fahren als mit vielen halbherzig hingeheuchelten Scheinargumenten. Die Angelgegner machen sich die Hose nicht mit der Kneifzange zu und wissen sehr wohl zu deuten, was wir wirklich wollen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Pinn schrieb:


> Zu den Nistkästen: Sicher eine lobenswerte Geschichte, die man auch publik machen kann und soll. Steht uns Anglern sicher gut zu Gesicht, wenn wir nicht nur angeln, sondern uns auch um Singvögel kümmern. Aber im Hinblick auf die von Dir genannte Akzeptanz durch andere Verbände oder Stellen hat diese Geschichte auch ein starkes taktisches Moment. Und so lande ich wieder bei den Thesen von Ralle.
> 
> So lobenswert solche Aktionen auch sind, manchmal frage ich mich, ob wir als Angler solche taktischen Verrenkungen nötig haben.
> 
> ...



Servus Werner!

Natürlich haben öffentlichkeitswirksame Aktionen einen strategischen Hintergedanken, aber ist das verwerflich? Jeder Verband arbeitet im Hinblick auf die Öffentlichkeit strategisch.
Man möge mir die jetzt folgenden drastischen Beispiele verzeihen, aber warum wirbt die evangelische Kirche für ihre "Brot für die Welt"-Aktion stets mit eingefallenen Kindergesichtern mit riesengroßen Augen? Und warum gehen Tierschutzverbände mit Broschüren voller einsamer Hundeblicke an die Öffentlichkeit? - Weil sie bei den Menschen Wirkung zeigen, wie eine jede gute Werbung es tun sollte. 
Ich denke nicht, dass man ein solches Marketing als Verrenkung bezeichnen kann, außer man will die ganze moderne Welt als eine einzige riesige Verrenkung betrachten (was vielleicht nicht so ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt).

Angler sollen als Angler auftreten. Das erscheint mir gänzlich unmöglich. Ein eingefleischter C&Rler neben einem Angler, der seinen Fisch am liebsten in der Pfanne feiert - und dann noch beide in der Argumentation mit einem z.B. Vogelschützer? 
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie DAS ausgeht....

So on, Kohlmeise


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Wohin das Funktionärsgehabe der "Schützer" führt durfte ich vor fast 30 Jahren selbst erfahren; wir hatten da so eine völlig leere Tongrube von ca.3 Hektar größe. Nachdem ich mit riesigem Aufwand diese Grube renaturiert hatte, wurde si sofort als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen und 3m hoch eingezäunt. Seit dem feiern dort die "Schützer" regelmäßig rauschende Prtys bei denen alles vollkommen rücksichtslos plattgetrampelt wird.... . Das machen die seit fast 30 Jahren so.. .
In dieser Grube gab es 3 Eisvogel Paare, dank dem Kormoran ist es heute nur noch eines.. .
Im Krefelder Wendebecken das gleiche Bild; bis zum ersten auftauchen des Kormorans gab es immer 3 Brutpaare - heute noch eines... .
Der Eisvogel wird dem großen schwarzen Vogel wohl auch zum Opfer fallen... .
Ist aber schnuppi; für einen echten Hobbyornitologen sind die sowieso nicht zu beobachten - viel zu anstrengend.. .
Weiter oben wurde mal die Frage gestellt, wieviele Gewässer ich mit Kleinfischen besetzt hätte, die heute dank des Kormorans leergefressen seien.
Zwei.
Die Grube Majewski in Hochdahl und die Grube 7 in Gruiten.
Ich habe in beide Gewässer sehr viel Arbeit und Zeit investiert, dazu noch locker einen Mittelklasse PKW an Geld... .
Beide Gewässer sind seit dem Kormoran fast tot... .
Mir zu unterstellen, ich würde Bestandschutz mit Artenschutz verwechseln, find ich ein starkes Stück - vielleicht sollte man mit Verallgemeinerungen (gut - das ist nicht immer möglich...) etwas zurückhaltender sein... .

Noch etwas; das vorletzte Posting von Ralle erklährt die Situatiopn recht schön; da sitzen Funktionäre, denen ausser ihres Postens absolut nix heilig ist - wie das bei Funktionären halt weltweit usus ist... .
Petri!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

rhinefisher:

Gutes Posting und eine schöne Beschreibung der Gegebenheiten bei euch!

Man sollte aber fairerweise sagen:
die Funktionäre hocken auf beiden Seiten des Tisches, da schenkt einer dem anderen gar nichts.


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Noch was vergessen: Als ich weiter oben schrieb, wir hätten zwischen Duisburg und Meerbusch 3-400 Tiere, meinte ich tatsächlich ZWISCHEN - da habe ich mich blöde ausgedrückt; also grob den Bereich zwischen der Rheinbrücke bei Ehingen bis zur Fähre Meerbusch. Dort zähle ich Tagsüber diese 3-400 Tiere. Mit einbruch der Dämmerung versammelt sich die gut doppelte Anzahl am Elskesloch zur Nachtruhe.
Das sind locker 10 mal soviele Vögel wie im letzten Jahr... .
Da bin ich schon beunruhigt.
Ach ja - die Grube 7 ist heute vom Eisvogel befreit, obwohl es auch dort eine stabile Population von 3 Paaren gab.. ..
Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Haben wir Angler überhaupt Funktionäre? Du meinst jetzt aber nicht diese, noch nicht mal von der Mittelmäßigkeit geküssten Genossen aus unseren beiden Verbänden?
Das sind nicht mal Funktionäre - ein Funktionär sollte funktinieren - das sehe ich bei den Verbänden nicht.... .
Petri!

Habe ich doch weiter oben noch über Verallgemeinerungen referiert.... .


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hui, langsam wird´s wieder bunt hier. 
Du wirfst den "Hobbyornithologen" mangelnde Sachkenntnis vor und beschreibst im selben Atemzug Eisvogel und Kormoran als Nahrungskonkurrenten?  |bigeyes


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Aber Ja!


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hui, langsam wird´s wieder bunt hier.
> Du wirfst den "Hobbyornithologen" mangelnde Sachkenntnis vor und beschreibst im selben Atemzug Eisvogel und Kormoran als Nahrungskonkurrenten?  |bigeyes



muß ich leider auch bestätigen,von 3 Paaren ist eines weg.
Wobei von den "Hobbyornithologen" vermutet wird das es nur noch eines ist(und sich das Revier so vergrößert hat das ein Paar von Unterhalb weiter Hochfliegen muß).


----------



## gründler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> muß ich leider auch bestätigen,von 3 Paaren ist eines weg.
> Wobei von den "Hobbyornithologen" vermutet wird das es nur noch eines ist(und sich das Revier so vergrößert hat das ein Paar von Unterhalb weiter Hochfliegen muß).


 
Muhahaaaaaa
Wie wahr das mit Vogelzählung in Deutschland,Nabu bittet Mitbevölkerung um mithilfe bei der Vogelzählung))
Bei uns gibt es mindestens 10 Eisvögel gesehn und gemeldet von Müller Meier Schulz und Floppmeier.
lg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Aber Leute!

Werdet wieder vernünftig.

Ich denke, was das Wissen um ökologische Zusammenhänge betrifft, macht keiner von uns dem foolish farmer etwas vor. Immerhin ist der Biologe und macht das ganze beruflich. 
Ein solches Wissen sollte man auch anerkennen, einem Bäcker erzählt schließlich auch keiner, wie er die Semmeln zu backen hat!

Auf einem ganz anderen Blatt steht, wie man Erkenntnisse interpretiert. Nur darüber sollten wir uns herzlich streiten!

So on, Kohlmeise


----------



## gründler (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Mein Post wahr auch nicht auf foolish..bezogen,mir fiel das nur dazu ein wie Glaubwürdig diese ganzen Angaben doch sein mögen die uns da vorgetragen werden von "Schützern"
lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Nun, ich kenne die besagten renaturierten Gruben nicht. Allerdings tue ich mich sehr schwer, Eisvogel und Kormoran als Nahrungskonkurrenten einzustufen. Das Beuteschema, Jagdverhalten und der Jagdbereich ist doch zu unterschiedlich. Möglicherweise gibt es auch noch andere Faktoren, die das verschwinden der Eisvögel erklären. 

Ganz und gar mit meiner Erfahrung deckt sich jedoch die negative Auswirkung, wenn Gebiete " unter Schutz " gestellt werden. Nicht immer, aber leider oft.


----------



## Rosi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ob der Kormoran als Plage wahrgenommen wird, hängt sicherlich auch mit der Bestandsdichte zusammen. In Meck-Pom brüten 12400 Paare. Das sind mehr als die Hälfte aller Kormorane deutschlandweit. Sie zentralisieren sich im Müritz Nationalpark und um Rügen. Wenn sie keine Bäume mehr finden, brüten sie sogar auf dem Boden. 

Die Bestände wurden zu DDR Zeiten geschützt, später reguliert. Wir sind manchmal mit dem Boot zur Kormoraninsel gefahren um die Vögel zu beobachten. Es sind schlaue, anpassungsfähige Vögel mit Familiensinn. Niemand empfand sie als störend, sie gehörten zum Bild wie die Fischadler und Bisamratten. Jetzt haben wir eine andere Situation, denn eine Bestandsregulierung ist verboten. Damit wird dieser anpassungsfähige Vogel zu einem verhassten Symbol. Ich finde es sehr schade.


----------



## Pinn (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Servus Werner!
> 
> Natürlich haben öffentlichkeitswirksame Aktionen einen strategischen Hintergedanken, aber ist das verwerflich? Jeder Verband arbeitet im Hinblick auf die Öffentlichkeit strategisch.
> Man möge mir die jetzt folgenden drastischen Beispiele verzeihen, aber warum wirbt die evangelische Kirche für ihre "Brot für die Welt"-Aktion stets mit eingefallenen Kindergesichtern mit riesengroßen Augen? Und warum gehen Tierschutzverbände mit Broschüren voller einsamer Hundeblicke an die Öffentlichkeit? - Weil sie bei den Menschen Wirkung zeigen, wie eine jede gute Werbung es tun sollte.
> Ich denke nicht, dass man ein solches Marketing als Verrenkung bezeichnen kann, außer man will die ganze moderne Welt als eine einzige riesige Verrenkung betrachten (was vielleicht nicht so ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt).


  Hallo Kohlmeise,

  ich schätze Dich als Diskussionspartner, der um Objektivität bemüht und für sachliche Kritik offen ist. Manche Leute können nämlich nicht zwischen sachlicher und persönlicher Kritik differenzieren. Die fühlen sich schnell persönlich angegriffen, wenn andere Meinungen vertreten werden, und reagieren unsachlich. Das erklärt auch, warum manche inhaltlich guten Diskussionen aus dem Ruder laufen und letztendlich nur ein Haufen virtueller Müll übrig bleibt. Es ist leider nicht selbstverständlich, dass ein Themenstarter so konsequent dabeibleibt. Deinem vermittelnden Einsatz ist es zu verdanken, das diese Diskussion bisher sachlich verläuft! Das wollte ich hier mal öffentlich loswerden.

  Trotzdem gibt es noch Reibungspunkte.

  Ich habe nicht behauptet, es sei verwerflich, wenn sich Angler bzw. ihre Organisationen öffentlichkeitswirksamer Mittel bedienen. Im Gegenteil halte ich interessensorientierte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für sehr wichtig, wobei interessensorientiert nur bedeuten kann, an den Interessen der Angler orientiert. Angler sollten sich schon mit dem identifizieren können, was ihre gewählten Vertreter in der Öffentlichkeit so vertreten. Leider ist das nicht immer so (gewesen).

  Zu den Kampagnen „Brot für die Welt“ oder denen von Tierschützern: Die tragenden Organisationen haben ihre Ziele klar formuliert und die Mitglieder bzw. Mitarbeiter können sich mit diesen Zielen und den Kampagnen identifizieren. Dabei kommen Methoden zum Einsatz, die teilweise auch im modernen Marketing Verwendung finden. Ohne inhaltlich auf diese Kampagnen einzugehen: Das ist legitim, da gebe ich Dir Recht. 

  Was ich kritisiere, ist etwas anderes: Einerseits eine Art vorauseilender Gehorsam (Ralle) und zum anderen eine Verhaltensweise, die ich überspitzt so darstellen will: Was Nettes tun, damit die anderen auch lieb zu uns sind und mit uns reden. Das wird nie funktionieren, weil es von den anderen leicht durchschaut wird und in unseren eigenen Reihen nicht ankommt. 

  Im Kegelverein geht’s ums Kegeln, im Fußballverein um Fußball, aber im Angelverein geht es um Naturschutz? Natürlich auch. Aber spätestens wenn ich mir Gedanken darüber machen muss, ob ich nun einem Angelverein oder einer ornithologischen Vereinigung angehöre, stimmt da was nicht mehr. Man sollte die Prioritäten nicht vertauschen! Auch nicht aus taktischen Gründen. Das meine ich mit Verrenkungen!



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Angler sollen als Angler auftreten. Das erscheint mir gänzlich unmöglich. Ein eingefleischter C&Rler neben einem Angler, der seinen Fisch am liebsten in der Pfanne feiert - und dann noch beide in der Argumentation mit einem z.B. Vogelschützer?
> Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie DAS ausgeht....
> 
> So on, Kohlmeise



 Sorry für die Widerrede und Polemik: Das ist nicht unmöglich, sondern draußen Realität. Solange die sich nix tun und nur reden, kann man sogar mit einem glimpflichen Ausgang rechnen. Was soll ein Angler am  Wasser in dieser Situation denn sonst machen? Schnell einen Nistkasten nebst Hammer und Nägel aus der Sitzkiepe zaubern und den Nistkasten an den nächsten Baum nageln, um seine Naturverbundenheit zu demonstrieren?|supergri

   Ich hatte übrigens eher die Funktionäre im Sinn, die uns in der Öffentlichkeit vertreten sollen als den Angler am Wasser.
   Hätte ich wohl deutlicher schreiben müssen.

  Gruß, Werner

  PS: Sorry für OT, weiter per PN?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Pinn schrieb:


> PS: Sorry für OT, weiter per PN?



Bloß nicht, ich würde gerne weiter mitlesen!

Schön, mal rein sachlich über ein doch "streitbares" Thema zu reden/schreiben! #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ich schließe mich Werners letztem Beitrag in allen Punkten an. #6

Und wir Angler könnten sehr wohl gemeinsam auftreten. Im Grunde unterscheiden sich die verschiedenen Fraktionen nur ab dem Moment, wo der Fisch im Kescher ist. Und die verschiedenen Einstellungen zum Angeln muß man nicht unbedingt nach außen tragen. Wir haben also viel mehr Gemeinsamkeiten als Unterschiede, gewichten die Unterschiede nur stärker. 
Marketing wird dann zum Nonsens, wenn die damit verbundenen Aktionen aus ( vermeintlich ) strategischen Gründen nicht mehr mit dem eigentlichen Ziel übereinstimmen. Das ist bei Spendenaktionen der Fall, wenn von jedem gespendeten Euro 99 Cent für den bürokratischen Wasserkopf aufgewändet werden und bei den Anglern, wenn der Naturschutz als Aushängeschild für unser Hobby dienen soll.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wir Angler könnten sehr wohl gemeinsam auftreten. Im Grunde unterscheiden sich die verschiedenen Fraktionen nur ab dem Moment, wo der Fisch im Kescher ist.




Und genau in diesem Punkt sind wir uns nicht einig, Ralle. 
Hinter dem konkreten Verhalten ab dem Zeitpunkt des Landens des Fisches stecken jede Menge Motive, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein können. 

Wenn ich persönlich von wohlmeinenden Mitbügern gefragt werde, was es mit dem "Sport" beim Angeln auf sich habe, muss ich zwangsläufig für alle Angler sprechen, da ich in diesem Augenblick alleiniger Ansprechpartner bin. Schon bei dem Beispiel "Sport" bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende und rette mich in Allgemeinplätze.
Frägt dann jemand etwa: "Sag mal, ich kenne da jemand, der angelt nur so zum Spaß und wirft alle Fische wieder rein, ist das nicht pervers?", bin ich restlos überfordert. Einerseits meine ureigenste Auffassung darstellen, andererseits die Zugehörigkeit zur Gruppe der Angler kundtun, dann aber auch ein Perverser sein....kompliziert, kompliziert.

Gibt es DIE Angler? Oder DIE Deutschen? DIE Amerikaner? DIE Vogelschützer?
Glaub ich nicht.

Ein Beispiel, wie es dennoch funktionieren kann.
Ein Arbeitskollege ist begeisterter und begnadeter Hobbyfotograph UND Hobbyvogelbeobachter.
Gemeinsam ist uns die Leidenschaft, uns in der Natur zu bewegen. An so manchem wunderschönen Herbsttag treffen wir uns mal im Büro und blicken sehnsüchtig zum Fenster raus.
Mein Kollege denkt an Wandern und Fotos und Vögel, ich denke an Wasser, Boote und Hechte.
Der Nenner ist aber ein gemeinsamer und DAS kann ich wahrlich nicht über allzuviele Angelkollegen sagen.

Ergo: Bin ich jetzt ein vogelschützender Angler? oder ein angelnder Vogelschützer? Oder gar ein mit dem Vogelschutz sympathisierender Angler?


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Man könnte ja, wie in vielen anderen Ländern auch geschehen, mal eine Liste erstellen in der die wesentlichen Punkte augeführt werden, welche erfüllt werden müssen um sich überhaupt "Angler" schimpfen zu dürfen.
Es mag beispiesweise jemand noch so tolle Angeltechniken beherrschen, wenn er seinen Müll liegen lässt, nenne ich ihn nicht Angler sondern Ar....... - fängt ja auch mit A an... .
Da wird in "Fachzeitschriften" jede Menge Zeilenraum auf die herstellung von Boilies verschwendet, aber über das richtige Verhalten in der Natur liest man wenig - dafür dann Werbung für Macheten... zum "Freischlagen des Angelplatzes..".. .
Solange es wir noch dulden, das Fische voller Laich von irgendwelchen halbdebilen Helden in die Kamera gehalten werden, um in irgendwelchen Hitparaden zu landen - so lage haben wir ganz andere Probleme als den Umgang mit den Vogelschützern und dem Kormoran.. .
Das der Vogel zu einem echten Problem geworden ist, werden irgendwann alle erkennen müssen - wen nicht, sind sie blind.
Zum Thema Narungskonkurrenz; Wenn ich an einem überschaubaren Gewässer beobachte, wie Kormorane den Fischbestand von Fischen über 5cm größe vollständig dezimieren, und im nächsten Jahr die Eisvögel fast weg sind, dann halte ich diese Arten für Nahrungskonkurrenten. Wenn die adulten Tiere einer Art gefressen wurden, kommt für einige Jahre kein Nachwuchs auf und die Brut der Eisvögel verhungert. Im Folgejahr kommen die Eisvögel nicht mehr zum brüten. Einfache Sache.. .
Ist ein wenig wie bei uns Anglern; wenn ein Gewässer gut ist, wird geplündert was das Zeug hält - oft im wahrsten Wortsinn. Da ich hier niemandem zu nahe treten möchte, nehmen wir die Niederlande. Als der Deltaplan umgesetzt wurde, erlebten die dahinter liegenden Mündungsarme einen nie gekannten Angelboom; es gab Plattfisch im Überfluß.
Ich durfte einige Male beobachten wie den "Anglern" die Tüten voller Flundern gerissen sind und massenhaft Fisch in Containern entsorgt wurde - was wurde da geplündert.. .
Nach 10 Jahren war der Spuk dann vorbei.. .
Überall wo Fische sind, tauchen diese "Plünderer" auf und entnehmen ohne Sinn und Verstand und dürfen sich Angler nennen.
Oder diese "KarpfenSpaßTeamÖdendödel" Angler - Karpfen campen bis man die Tiere beim Namen nennt.
Oder diese "Stipp-Profis" - 30kg Futter in den See und dann 300 Winzlinge fangen um zu sehen wer der "Beste der Besten der Besten.." ist.
Oder "Big Game" mit Booten der 60ft Klasse - die nehmen schon beim anlassen 40l Diesel.
Oder der "Fliegenfischer" mit Geld - schnell mal eben zu Himalaja gejettet.
Angeln ist nicht wirklich umweltfreundlich... .
So wie Bergsteigen
Tauchen
Segeln
Reiten
Jagen
und so weiter.. .
So viele verschiedene Menschen und Interessen.. .
Eigentlich ist das Leben an sich wenig umweltverträglich... .
Petri!


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hinter dem konkreten Verhalten ab dem Zeitpunkt des Landens des Fisches stecken jede Menge Motive, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein können.




Mein reden. Auf die Motive kommt es an. Dass das Handeln vordergründig das Gleiche ist, definiert diesen Begriff "Angler", aber wenn zwei das Gleiche tun, dann ist es lange nicht das Selbe.

Es gibt genügend "Angler" respektive "Sportfischer" mit denen ich ums verrecken nicht in einen Topf geworfen werden will und deren Motive sich so grundsätzlich von meinen unterscheiden, das Einigkeit in Fragen wie Komoranproblematik, C&R, Boilieverbot und sonst was nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Man könnte ja, wie in vielen anderen Ländern auch geschehen, mal eine Liste erstellen in der die wesentlichen Punkte augeführt werden, welche erfüllt werden müssen um sich überhaupt "Angler" schimpfen zu dürfen.
> ..




hmm, ich würd sagen, alle, die mit schnur&haken fischen nachstellen, sind angler, vielleicht sportangler, schwarz-, kochtopf- und was-weiß-ich-angler.
aber angler sind jedenfalls nicht per se die hehren lichtgestalten, der natur verpflichtete, dem mitlebewesen mitfühlende, angelplatz sauber haltende edle.

mit sicherheit aber sind sie 'nahrungs'konkurrenten zu kormoranen und eisvögeln u.a., ja, und auch zu fischen.

das ewige gedöns über uns angler, die 'wirklichen tier- und naturfreunde', echt, mir geht das ganz schön auf die nerven. diese selbstdarstellerische überhöhung hat uns und wird uns auch nichts nützen, eher schaden. 
bei jedem angler, der sich verwahrt gegen die kormorane, wird man zuerst und zu recht 'futterneid' vermuten, vor allem, wie das von den verbandsfürsten vorgetragen wird.

ich bin ja nicht nur angler, irgendwo ja auch noch ein bisschen mensch mit anderen interessen, also könnte ich mich ja auch als 'bürger' einbringen in sachen naturschutz, meiner meinung nach auch richtiger, denn es geht ja beim naturschutz eben nicht nur um dies und jenes, sondern um den erhalt bzw. die wiederherstellung gesunder lebensgrundlagen. 
und das ist schon etwas mehr als 'zander satt'.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ihr bestätigt meine Aussage, das wir Angler gar nicht so verschieden sind. Außer in unseren Köpfen. 
Dabei ist es doch vollkommen wurscht, welcher Fraktion man angehört. Wir allen wollen doch in der Natur spannend entspannen. Wir suchen uns möglichst idyllische Plätze, je nach zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässern. Wir bereiten uns mit Spannung auf den nächsten Angletag vor, oder gehen ganz spontan mal ans Wasser, je nach Gelegenheit. Sind wir ohne Angel unterwegs und kommen an einem Gewässer vorbei, möglichst noch über eine Brücke, jeder bleibt stehen und schaut ins Wasser. All das Drum und Dran beim Angeln interessiert doch jeden. 
Das, ich nenne es mal die Angelumgebung, ist doch für den Spinnfischer genauso wichtig wie für den Karpfenangler oder den Stipper.
Und anstatt diese Gemeinsamkeiten einig zu vertreten und uns über die Einstellung intern die Köppe heiß zu reden, kommen wir auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner.

Und um die Kurve zum eigentlichen Thema wieder zu bekommen. Um beim Kormoran irgendetwas bewegen zu können, müssen wir auch da zuerst am wundesten Punkt ansetzen. Nämlich in unseren Köpfen. 
Und wer weiß, vielleicht stellt sich das Problem, nüchtern betrachtet, als gar nicht so unendlich groß dar.


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...am wundesten Punkt ansetzen. Nämlich in unseren Köpfen.


 am und im kopf bin ich ganz in ordnung, die hand ist es eher - da, wo der haken drin war 
ich pack gerade, in 'ner halben stund heisst es wieder 'frieren und nicht ausrutschen' (von wegen auf'n kopf fallen und so...)


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nämlich in unseren Köpfen.
> Und wer weiß, vielleicht stellt sich das Problem, nüchtern betrachtet, als gar nicht so unendlich groß dar.



Nüchtern betrachtet ist das Problem eher klein. Übrigens ist das hier so viel beschworene natürliche Gleichgewicht eine Illusion. Erstens ist es immer dynamisch und zeichnet sich durch Schwankungen aus, das heißt, dass sich auch die Komoranbestände einpendeln und von einer dauerhaften Plage kaum eine Rede sein kann und zweitens ist es zweifelhaft, ob es sowas in unseren Naturlandschaften in der Form überhaupt gibt. 

Wenn man manche Postings hier liest hat man den Eindruck, dass man im Zentrum einer Naturkatastrophe stünde. Ähnliches liest man ja auch gerne mal von Wölfen die zurück nach Deutschland kommen und das Wild verjagen. Meiner Ansicht nach sind Jäger die dann schießen und "Angler" die unberechtigterweise Komorane töten völlig deplaziert. An dieser Stelle hätte die Scheinpflicht in Deutschland mal einen echten Vorteil, denn man könnte ebendiesen entziehen.

Man muß sich immer vor Augen halten, dass Angeln und Jagen kein Naturrecht ist, sondern ein Privileg.

Wenn man wirklich sinnvoll etwas gegen den Fischfraß der Komorane tun möchte, dann bleibt zunächst nur die Möglichkeit Gewässer naturnah zu gestalten und den Fischen Versteck- und Rückzugsmöglichkeiten zu verschaffen. Dass dieses in vielen naturfernen Gewässern nahezu unmöglich ist, das ist mir schon klar. Interessant ist ja, das nicht- oder gering kultivierte Gewässer wie z.B. die Müritz oder die Boddengewässer zwar viele Vögel haben, aber dennoch kein Artensterben bei den Fischen.

Die Befürworter einer ultimativen Komoranlösung sollten einfach mal Tacheles reden und deutlich sagen, dass es ihnen um Kohle und Fischneid geht, anstatt von Artenschutz zu reden. Wenn eines klar ist, dann das es auf der Welt eigentlich nur einem Wesen gelingt ganze Arten auszurotten und das dynamische Gleichgewicht so nachhaltig zu stören, dass Äschen, Aale, Komorane und Zander aus Gewässern ganz verschwinden.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hallo Leute!

wie ich sehe, geht die Diskussion ja voran. Nicht immer genau OT, aber das sollte man an dieser Stelle nicht so eng sehen.


Ich verstehe aber dennoch nicht, warum ihr euch gegen den Umweltschutzgedanken so sperrt. Umweltschutz heißt nicht von vornherein das Einrichten von Gebieten, in denen der Mensch ausgesperrt ist. Das mit den Nistkästen bei uns im Verein war auch keine "Verkünstelung", kein strategischer Schachzug. Ganz im Gegenteil. Irgendwann hat jemand die Dinger gebaut und seitdem werden sie halt gepflegt, das hat sich zum Selbstläufer entwickelt.

Ich selbst verstehe mich durchaus als Umweltschützer. Ich habe das große Glück, in einer (noch) recht dünn besiedelten und infrastrukturell recht schwach erschlossenen Region des Landes zu leben und zu fischen. Mein Fluss zieht unbegradigt seine mäandernden Bahnen. Sandbänke und Untiefen verändern sich kaum merklich im Laufe der Zeit, aber sie verändern sich. Dies hautnah mitzuerleben, ist ein großes Geschenk und macht jeden, der den Blick dafür hat, per se schon zum Umweltschützer. Wir können die Zusammenhänge wahrscheinlich nicht immer in chemischen Formeln oder biologischen Termini ausdrücken, aber wir können sie "erfühlen". Das Wissen über mein Angelrevier macht mich, ob ich das will oder nicht, zum Fachmann und bürdet auch Verantwortung auf, für den Fluss auf der einen Seite und das gesamte regionale Ökosystem auf der anderen.

In diesem Zusammenhang bezeichne ich mich in einem gänzlich unpolitischen Sinne als konservativ: bewahrend, beschützend.
Umweltschutz heißt nicht unbedingt, in irgendwelche Schutzverbände einzutreten. Es kann auch nur bedeuten, denen auf die Finger zu hauen, die sich an der Natur vor meinen Augen und ganz bewusst versündigen. 

Als Kind kannte ich einzig den Eisvogel und vereinzelt den Weißstorch als wassergebundene Vögel in unserer Region (neben Schwänen, Enten usw.) Vor ein paar Jahren wurden im Zuge der Flächenstillegung in direkter Nachbarschaft zum Fluss kleine Tümpel und Biotope geschaffen. Was für ein Anblick, als ich den ersten Graureiher "live" gesehen habe. Heute gehört er ebenso zum Landschaftsbild wie Kormoran, Silberreiher, Haubentaucher oder auch der Biber.

Aktiv schützen kann ich die Tierwelt nicht, aber beobachten schon. Und ein größeres Verständnis macht mich dann doch irgendwie zum Schützer.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ihr bestätigt meine Aussage, das wir Angler gar nicht so verschieden sind. Außer in unseren Köpfen.
> .


Allein schon an der Tatsache das es Angler gibt die das Kormoranproblem vollkommen negieren sieht man wie verschieden die Angler sind........


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

OT
bin doch wieder ausgerutscht, immer noch nicht auf den kopf gefallen, wieder am rechner, können wir wieder frozzeln 

also, wenn kohlmeise hier schon mit bekenntnissen  sich 'outet', dann häng ich mich mal dran, auch auf die gefahr 'gelyncht' zu werden.



ich gehe seit 72 fischen
seit 5 jahren gehöre ich dem 'Boardie-TEUFEL", sprich bin PETA-mitglied. 
(messer raus?)
wie ich das unter einen (angler-)hut kriege?
ganz einfach: erstens gehe ich gerne fischen, mit all den 'add-ons' wie naturerlebnis, frische luft, bewegung, abschalten, jagdlust, volle (meist leere) pfanne, kontakt und und und.
zweitens halte ich die idee von PETA, 'People for he Ethical Treatment of Animals' für gut. wie z.b. in der (pfui) politik den solidaritätsgedanken, den die parteien ja alle zumindest im munde führen.

Tiere ethisch zu behandeln - das ist ein aufruf an "anständigkeit" - und nun überhaupt nicht mit 'darffse nich töten' gleich zu setzen. 
leider gibt es, wie in auch in den von euch geschätzen parteien, auch bei PETA leute, die einiges zu hart formulieren (provozieren um anzuregen), trolls gibts überall, oder einfach vernagelt sind - das entwertet aber nicht das engagement und die zielsetzung von PETA. wer hier zuckt, bitte noch mal registrieren: Menschen für den ethischen Umgang mit Tieren. der hardcore-fraktion im AB möchte ich dazu nur sagen, jaja, übertreibungen kennen wir alle, ätzend, sogar die hier im board, aber wir als angler, auch wenn wir schlachten, wenn wir mit den fischen/tieren nicht ethisch korrekt umgehen, dann sind wir, nach meinem/unserem? selbstverständnis alles mögliche, nur keine angler, deren belange 'schützer' berücksichtigen sollten.
nun die kormorane:
ich hab das schon wieder und wieder geschrieben, der, der einen nachweisbaren schaden im gemeinsinnigen sinne erleidet, der/die soll gerechtfertigt entschädigt werden.
angler, die den 'armen' aal lieber an ihrem haken sähen als im schnabel eines kormorans, die haben eben 'pech' gehabt, wie, s.o. "wir hier an benachteiligten gewässern' es haben.

kormorane dem abschuss anheim zu geben aus anglerischem interesse, verständlich, aber ethisch vertretbar?

und: wir brauchen biologen, fachkundig(st)e, die möglicherweise doch noch 'nen dreh finden, kormorane in heimgesuchten gebieten naturgesetzlich und ethisch entsprechend zum ortswechsel zu veranlassen.

und - wenn die es besser wissen - dann sind das noch lange keine klugsch...!
mehr respekt

ach ja, fast vergessen: ich hol mir lieber einen zander ausm rhein als nen zander aus'm laden, also aus ner aufzucht. ich sag ja PETA...

pps: was die verdrängung das eisvogels angeht: traurig, aber leben ist fluss, ständige veränderung, anpassung, regulierung.

wie heisst es so schön:
ist das eine bein kürzer, ist das andere automatisch länger: die natur gleicht alles aus.
ist was dran, auch geflachst...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Jose:

Dank dir bekommt unsere kleine Diskussion hier einen unerwartet neuen "Drive"!

#r

Wir Angler (und auch Jäger) tun ja etwas, worüber sehr selten nachgedacht wird: 
Wir jagen Tiere. Jagen heißt aber noch lange nicht erwischen, wie wir alle nur zu gut wissen. Unsere Beute sind freie Tiere. Tausend Gründe sprechen dafür, dass sie an unseren Haken gehen, aber auch tausend dagegen.

Das unterscheidet unser Tun grundlegendst von jeder Art von "Fleischproduktion", egal ob BIO oder konventionell. Diese Tiere sind von Geburt an dazu bestimmt, irgendwann in unserem Magen zu landen. Da kann das Ferkelchen noch so nett quiecken, in einem Jahr ist es Schweinebraten.

Ethischer Umgang mit Tieren - das erinnert mich sehr an den großen Albert Schweitzer.

wen es interessiert:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Schweitzer
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_w?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=albert+schweitzer&x=21&y=18


----------



## Hulk16 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ja der böse Kormoran, noch vor ein paar Jahren habe ich den Vogel verurteilt und als große Plage gesehen.
Für schlechte Fänge war der böse Vogel von mir schnell als der Schuldige ausgemacht.
Heute sieht es etwas anders aus, ich habe eine High Tec Ausstattung zum Angeln und fange meine Zielfische zu genüge.
Ich kann den Fisch besser wie jeder Kormoran lokalisieren und befischen.
Das beinhaltet natürlich eine Verantwortung gegenüber dem Fischbestand, ich habe ja die Möglichkeit einen Fisch zurückzusetzen.
Ich sehe es heute so, die paar Fische die der Kormoran aus meinem Heimgewässer holt, können den Bestand gar nicht schädigen, die Angler entnehmen da wesentlich mehr.
Allerdings haben wir ja bei uns am Wasser nicht so viele Kormorane wie andere Kollegen das für ihr Heimgewässer schildern......


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das unterscheidet unser Tun grundlegendst von jeder Art von "Fleischproduktion", egal ob BIO oder konventionell. Diese Tiere sind von Geburt an dazu bestimmt, irgendwann in unserem Magen zu landen. Da kann das Ferkelchen noch so nett quiecken, in einem Jahr ist es Schweinebraten.


 

Das hatten wir kürzlich erst in einer anderen Diskussion. Nämlich, dass wir das züchten und töten unserer aller Grundnahrung anderen überlassen. Das hilft uns, den Braten mit einem besseren Gewissen zu verspeisen. 
Und es ermöglicht uns " hochzivilisierten " Wesen, die An- und Einsichten der Waidgerechtigkeit und Überlegungen zur Ethik im Bezug auf Tiere. 
Wenn man nämlich darauf angewiesen wäre, die Nahrung für sich und seine Familie durch Jagen und Angeln zu beschaffen, wäre da kaum ein Platz für solche Gedanken. Man wäre froh, was zwischen die Zähne zu bekommen und würde nicht einen Gedanken an Laichzeit oder Seltenheit verschwenden. 

Ich hab´s kürzlich irgendwo gelesen:

Wenn ich als Tier wiedergeboren werden sollte, dann lieber niedlich als wohlschmeckend.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Jose schrieb:


> kormorane dem abschuss anheim zu geben aus anglerischem interesse, verständlich, aber ethisch vertretbar?
> 
> und: wir brauchen biologen, fachkundig(st)e, die möglicherweise doch noch 'nen dreh finden, kormorane in heimgesuchten gebieten naturgesetzlich und ethisch entsprechend zum ortswechsel zu veranlassen.




Jose,

sollte es wirklich so sein, dass der Kormoran sich für einzelne definierte Gewässer als dermaßen vernichtend herausstellt, dass man mit nichtlethalen Methoden der "Vergämung" kein Land mehr sieht, dann, und nur dann kann ich den kontrollierten Abschuss als ethisch vertretbar empfinden. 
Wenigstens vertretbarer als Vergiftung, Füttern mit Feuerwerkskörpern usw. 
Ich teile deine Ansicht einer eventuellen Verdrängung des Eisvogels als "Naturgesetz" nur bedingt. Nicht wenige Landstriche bei uns würden, überließe man sie komplett sich selbst (z.B. indem man keine Schafe mehr grasen lassen würde), innerhalb kürzester Zeit veröden. Wir sind Kulturland, ob wir das wollen oder nicht - und werden uns immer um einen Mittelweg bemühen müssen.

Da fällt mir gerade ein. Ist der Kormoran eigentlich ess- und genießbar? Wenn dies der Fall ist und man den Vogel auch einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen könnte, so wäre zumindest mein Gewissen ein Stück weit beruhigt. Bei der Bestandsregulierung von Dammwild regt sich ja auch keiner auf, verständlich, im Hinblick auf einen Rehrücken....


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Kormoran soll sehr grausam schmecken-und das bei den vielen leckeren Fischen die er gefressen hat. #c

Wenn ich einige euren Beiträge lese ,kann ich euch nur Beneiden.
Bei euch gibt es noch nennenwerte Fischbestände,kommt zu mir und ihr werdet den Kormoran von einer anderen Seite sehen.


----------



## Pinn (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber dennoch nicht, warum ihr euch gegen den Umweltschutzgedanken so sperrt. Umweltschutz heißt nicht von vornherein das Einrichten von Gebieten, in denen der Mensch ausgesperrt ist. Das mit den Nistkästen bei uns im Verein war auch keine "Verkünstelung", kein strategischer Schachzug. Ganz im Gegenteil. Irgendwann hat jemand die Dinger gebaut und seitdem werden sie halt gepflegt, das hat sich zum Selbstläufer entwickelt.



Ich habe hier keinen einzigen Beitrag gelesen, wo explizit geschrieben steht, Angeln sei mit dem Umweltschutzgedanken unvereinbar. Niemand sperrt sich gegen den Umweltschutzgedanken. Vielmehr gehen die Meinungen deshalb auseinander, weil Umwelt- und Naturschutz (dazu gehört auch Tierschutz) je nach Standort und Interessenslage verschieden interpretiert werden.

Ich kann mich an einen Fernsehbeitrag vor einigen Jahren erinnern, wo ein Bundesgeschäftsführer von NABU oder BUND (weiß ich leider nicht mehr genau, ich muss noch mal recherchieren) auf entsprechende Fragen zugegeben hat, dass hinter den Forderungen nach Einrichtung von Naturschutzgebieten mit Betretungs- bzw. Angelverboten langfristig die Strategie steht, Angeln generell zu verbieten! 

Dem strategischen Ziel nähert man sich halt schrittweise und nach Möglichkeit immer unter Einbeziehung und Mitwirkung der Angler. Das ist die Taktik, die dank unserer Naivität aufzugehen scheint.

In der Satzung und in den offiziellen Verlautbarungen dieser einflussreichen Verbände wird man solche Aussagen aus verständlichen Gründen nicht mehr finden. Ich denke, diese Aussage war ein Versehen, was aber nichts an ihrer Gültigkeit ändert.

Und genau deshalb habe ich Bauchschmerzen, wenn Angler (ihre Verbände) mit Umwelt- und Naturschutz argumentieren. Ich bin überzeugt, die merken gar nicht, wie leicht sie mit ihrem scheinbaren Wohlverhalten über den Tisch gezogen werden!

LG, Werner

PS:
Dafür, dass ich Deine Nistkästen als Aufhänger für etwas Polemik verwendet habe, entschuldige ich mich! Ich gestehe, an der Hauswand meiner Terrasse zwischen Haselnuss und Efeu befindet sich auch ein Nistkasten, in dem dieses Jahr 2mal gebrütet wurde. Das waren übrigens Kohlmeisen.:m


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hallo , 

Hab heut mal in die HP's von dieversen "Tierschutzvereinen" ( nicht PETA)geschaut.Mal die gesamte Breite überflogen. Das Ergebnis war für mich schlimmer als erwartet. Unterm Srich , nach deren Aussage sind Angler und Jäger Tiermörder , Tierquäler dessen einzige Exestentgrundlage der Spaß am töten sei. Mit denen Reden? Auf dieser geistigen Grundlage? Das wird nie was. Eher wird der Kormoran weiß.........


----------



## Pinn (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Jose schrieb:


> bin PETA-mitglied



Hallo Jose,
   Bei Deinem Beitrag fällt es mir sehr schwer, ihn inhaltlich zu bewerten. Schreibst Du nun als PETA-Anhänger oder als Angler? PETA ist doch die Organisation, die u.A. diese schwachsinnigen WEB-Seiten ins Netz stellt:
http://www.fischen-tut-weh.de
Wenn das Deine PETA ist, wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Spagat zwischen Angler und künftigem PETA-Veganer.
Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Pinn schrieb:


> Vielmehr gehen die Meinungen deshalb auseinander, weil Umwelt- und Naturschutz (dazu gehört auch Tierschutz) je nach Standort und Interessenslage verschieden interpretiert werden.


 

Endlich kann ich Dir mal vehement widersprechen. :q

Umwelt- und Naturschutz unterscheiden sich sehr deutlich vom Tierschutz. Die beiden ersteren kümmern ( sollten kümmern ) sich um ein " Paket " . Um Biotope, Arten und eben übergreifende Themen. Der Tierschutz schwelgt im Schutz des Individuums. Gerne macht er auch Ausflüge in den Artenschutz, gehört dort aber im Grunde nicht hin.
Tierschutz im Rahmen von Nutz- und Haustierhaltung ist absolut in Ordnung, da sollte er seine Kräfte bündeln. In der freien Natur hat der Tierschutz aber auch gar nix zu suchen ( was ihn leider nicht abhält, dort mitzumischen, wie z.B. beim Kormoran ). Für Umwelt- und Naturschutz haben auf das Individuum bezogene Aktivitäten ebensowenig Bedeutung wie das einzelne Individuum auf den Bestand der Art. Lediglich im Artenschutz und bei sehr selten gewordenen Tieren muß man auch auf das einzelne Tier achten. Das hat dann aber auch nix mit Ethik zu tun, sondern eben mit sehr fragilen Ressourcen. 

Ansonsten wieder mal volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Also ich habe vor Jahren mal den Kreisvorsitzenden einer recht grünen Partei (nein, nicht _die_ Grünen) kennengelernt und wir sind ins Quatschen gekommen. Ein sehr nettes Gespräch, leider nur bis zu dem Augenblick, da ich mich als Fischer zu erkennen gab.

Der Meister fragte mich dann, wie ich dies mit meiner ja ansonsten doch recht "ökologischen" Einstellung vereinbaren könne. Ruck zuck war das Gespräch beendet und ich suchte schleunigst das Weite.

Na ja, sowas gibts, ist mir aber auch nie wieder passiert. Bisher konnte ich noch jeden mit einem Räucheraal besänftigen. 
:q

Nur die Extreme bleiben uns naturgemäß wesentlich länger in der Erinnerung. Dazu noch ein guter Schuß selektiver Wahrnehmung des Negativen, und schon ist ein jeder Umweltaktivist ein Anglerhasser. Allerdings, und das möchte ich betonen, tragen manche Auswüchse adrenalingeschwängerter Endzeittypen nicht unbedingt dazu bei, unser Image positiver zu gestalten. 
Mehr sog i dazu net.

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo Jose,
> Bei Deinem Beitrag fällt es mir sehr schwer, ihn inhaltlich zu bewerten. Schreibst Du nun als PETA-Anhänger oder als Angler? PETA ist doch die Organisation, die u.A. diese schwachsinnigen WEB-Seiten ins Netz stellt:
> http://www.fischen-tut-weh.de
> Wenn das Deine PETA ist, wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Spagat zwischen Angler und künftigem PETA-Veganer.
> Gruß, Werner


hallo werner,
ich verstehe deine schwierigkeit nicht, helf dir aber gerne auf, allerdings erst mal eine gegenfrage: schreibst du hier als sportfischer oder kochtopfangler, links- oder rechtsträger, als blonder, brauner, grauer? mir fielen da noch mehr fragen ein - die antworten brauche ich aber nicht, um deine beiträge zu lesen und zu bewerten. weil ich nämlich das lese, was du schreibst und das inhaltlich gut oder weniger gut finde, dem zustimme oder widerspreche.
wenn du also meinen peta-beitrag noch mal lesen möchtest, da steht eigentlich alles drin, wie, weshalb und warum, deutlichst, meine ich.
vielleicht hast du aber nicht die zeit dazu, darum antworte ich dir doch noch direkt: ich schreibe weder als peta noch als angler, ich schreibe als Jose, mitglied im anglerboard, gehe seit 72 fischen usw. usw. (s.o.), und das sogar, obwohl auch hier schwachsinnige themen und beiträge gepostet werden. und da sind wir beide ja dennoch mitglieder.
außerdem kannst du mal stöbern, 'was der Jose so alles schreibt', bis auf 'ne animosität gegen grundeln-zerhacken und lachse-wildern wirst du glaube ich nichts 'petamäßiges' finden. sollen aber auch 'kernige angler' nicht gut finden.
zu deinem 'spagatwunsch', lies meinen beitrag noch mal.

nebenbei, es soll ja z.b. auch katholiken geben, die verhüten und dennoch kirchensteuer zahlen

gerade ist kohlmeise dazwischen gekommen, ich zitier mal, weils passt:
"_Ein sehr nettes Gespräch, leider nur bis zu dem Augenblick, da ich mich als Fischer zu erkennen gab._"

gilt das jetzt auch mir, als peta-mitglied?

und zu deinem link. wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es solche 'spinner' wie der BUND, greenpeace und PETA, die als erste und langsam auch mit erfolg gegen wal-hai-delphin-schildkröten-usw-schädliche fangmethoden auftraten, gegen die unsinnige verklappung von fängen, die das fangkontingent übersteigen usw.usw. 

und das mit dem schmerz bei fischen, hu, andere schwierige baustelle aber dass die sich am haken wohlfühlen, das wird wohl hardcore selber nicht behaupten wollen.
ist aber beim angeln nicht zu vermeiden.
und doch ist es unter anglern verpönt schluckhaken zu verwenden, zu kleine haken, zu schwache vorfächer, werden abhakmatten verwendet und etc. etc. etwa nur um den fisch nicht mehr als nötig zu schädigen? aber das ist ja schon, auch das ist ethischer umgang mit tieren.

was bringt dich eigentlich dazu, deren website als schwachsinnig zu bewerten? was genau ist da 'schwachsinnig'?


----------



## Pinn (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich Dir mal vehement widersprechen. :q


Und ich bin noch lernfähig.:q


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Umwelt- und Naturschutz unterscheiden sich sehr deutlich vom Tierschutz. Die beiden ersteren kümmern ( sollten kümmern ) sich um ein " Paket " . Um Biotope, Arten und eben übergreifende Themen. Der Tierschutz schwelgt im Schutz des Individuums. Gerne macht er auch Ausflüge in den Artenschutz, gehört dort aber im Grunde nicht hin.


Ok, da habe ich nicht sauber differenziert, weil ich einerseits Tierrechtler und andererseits an Tierschützer gedacht habe. Danke für den Hinweis! 


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Tierschutz im Rahmen von Nutz- und Haustierhaltung ist absolut in Ordnung, da sollte er seine Kräfte bündeln. In der freien Natur hat der Tierschutz aber auch gar nix zu suchen ( was ihn leider nicht abhält, dort mitzumischen, wie z.B. beim Kormoran ).


Ohne Wertung: Auch bei entlaufenen oder verwilderten Hauskatzen engagieren sich Katzenschützer.


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Für Umwelt- und Naturschutz haben auf das Individuum bezogene Aktivitäten ebensowenig Bedeutung wie das einzelne Individuum auf den Bestand der Art. Lediglich im Artenschutz und bei sehr selten gewordenen Tieren muß man auch auf das einzelne Tier achten.


Ok!


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das hat dann aber auch nix mit Ethik zu tun, sondern eben mit sehr fragilen Ressourcen.


Ethisch-moralisch verstehen sich aber Tierrechtler, wobei ihre eigene Legitimation durchaus Sekten-Charakter haben kann. Die passen zwar nicht in Dein Schema, sind aber präsent.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Jose schrieb:


> gerade ist kohlmeise dazwischen gekommen, ich zitier mal, weils passt:
> "_Ein sehr nettes Gespräch, leider nur bis zu dem Augenblick, da ich mich als Fischer zu erkennen gab._"
> 
> gilt das jetzt auch mir, als peta-mitglied?




Erzähl keinen Blödsinn!
|supergri
Wir sind in unseren Ansichten nicht sehr weit auseinander, denke ich. Also können wir es doch so lassen!!!
Obgleich ich zugeben muss, dass ich mir bei der oben gelinkten HP ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen konnte.
Den schwarzen Balken über den Augen des Kollegen häts wahrlich nicht gebraucht. 
Andererseits ist dieses "ich bin ein so potenter Mann und kann meinen Daumen ganz toll in das Maul des Barsches rammen" dermaßen dämlich und für den Fisch erniedrigend (in meinen Augen), dass der Balken schon so passt.

Seht ihr, aber genau das macht die Sache so kompliziert. Es gibt eben Angler auf meiner Wellenlänge und Angler, um die ich einen weiten Bogen mache. Genauso ist es wahrscheinlich mit "offiziellen" Tierschützern. Was lernt man daraus? Es ist wie immer im Leben.

Desweiteren verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, warum man als eingefleischter Nicht-Fisch-Esser unbedingt einen Thunfischersatz kreiieren muss, der nach Thun schmeckt. Wenn schon, denn schon, nicht wahr?
Aber jedem das Seine.

Und mich nerven diese wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse zum Schmerzempfinden von Fischen langsam. Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt völlig wurscht, was der Fisch vom Haken im Maul hält. 
Entscheidend ist das, was ICH davon halte. Und ich will den Fisch, wenn ich ihn mitnehme, möglichst schnell und ohne Sperenzchen ins Jenseits befödern. Ich will keinen lebenden Köderfisch verwenden, weil ich das unanständig finde. Andererseits fische ich aber mit Wurm, was ich aus irgendeinem Grund weniger unanständig finde. Beim Wallerangeln aber 20 Tauwürmer an den Haken zu knoten, finde ich hingegen wieder grenzwertig.
Kompliziert, Kompliziert.

Noch mal das mit dem Daumen im Maul des Barsches. Selbst wenn dieser bereits getötet wurde, bleibt für mich der Eindruck der Erniedrigung. Dieses Bild vermittelt mir, dass der Fisch für den Fänger ein Stück Dreck ist, der beliebig manipuliert werden kann. Da hat sich Peta schon ein gutes Bild ausgesucht, um gegen die "Sport"fischerei zu wettern.


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Erzähl keinen Blödsinn!
> |supergri


war ja auch auch nicht so gemeint #h



> Den schwarzen Balken über den Augen des Kollegen häts wahrlich nicht gebraucht.


vielleicht datenschutz?



> Desweiteren verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, warum man als eingefleischter Nicht-Fisch-Esser unbedingt einen Thunfischersatz kreiieren muss, der nach Thun schmeckt. Wenn schon, denn schon, nicht wahr?
> Aber jedem das Seine.


seh ich auch so, andererseits was ist ein angler, der keinen fisch ißt? ist auf jeden fall besser als 'n thun, der nach müsli schmeckt (igitt!)
nebenbei, dieses 'jedem das seine' hat nen unangenehmen beigeschmack, buchenwald glaube ich.
vorschlag: jeder wie er's mag


> Und mich nerven diese wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse zum Schmerzempfinden von Fischen langsam.


mich auch. dass er nicht schreit ist klar. dass er nix fühlt undenkbar.
ist aber auch egal: ich fische, also muss der an den haken, sauber und schnell. unvermeidbar, wenn  mensch fisch fangen will.


> Da hat sich Peta schon ein gutes Bild ausgesucht, um gegen die "Sport"fischerei zu wettern.


nicht ganz fair aber legitim. wir können froh sein, dass nicht ständig aus einschlägigen trööts zitiert wird. da sähen wir ganz schön verderbt aus

es gibt eben solche und s(tr)olche, hier und da


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Jose schrieb:


> nebenbei, dieses 'jedem das seine' hat nen unangenehmen beigeschmack



Ich gebs zu, ein ganz klein wenig sticheln konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen...
Friede???


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Friede???


wie das? gabs unfrieden? hab ich was verpasst?

aber wir sind ganz schön OT, vom hölzchen aufs stöckchen


----------



## Pinn (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Jose schrieb:


> hallo werner,
> ich verstehe deine schwierigkeit nicht, helf dir aber gerne auf, allerdings erst mal eine gegenfrage: schreibst du hier als sportfischer oder kochtopfangler, links- oder rechtsträger, als blonder, brauner, grauer? mir fielen da noch mehr fragen ein - die antworten brauche ich aber nicht, um deine beiträge zu lesen und zu bewerten. weil ich nämlich das lese, was du schreibst und das inhaltlich gut oder weniger gut finde, dem zustimme oder widerspreche.



Hallo Jose,

hol zwischendurch mal Luft, sonst kommst Du zu sehr außer Atem. Ich habe unzählige Links zu Peta und fang erstmal mit dem an:
http://www.angeltreff.org/recht/peta.html

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo Jose,
> 
> hol zwischendurch mal Luft, sonst kommst Du zu sehr außer Atem. Ich habe unzählige Links zu Peta und fang erstmal mit dem an:
> http://www.angeltreff.org/recht/peta.html
> ...



ach werner, spar dir die mühe, ich denk ich kenn mich auch in petas extremen aus, neu ist vielleicht, dass ich keine lust auf trolliges hab.
gruß Jose


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Jetzt haben wir den Salat und sind mitten drin in einer politischen Diskussion.
|gr:

Pinn, was soll das?
Lass doch dem Jose seine Peta-Mitgliedschaft. Er wird schon seine Motive haben, die er in den vorhergegangenen Postings bereits deutlich ausgedrückt hat. Ich würde auch nicht in den Verein gehen, aber muss ich jetzt eín so ein Aufhebens darum machen?

Dass es auch bei Peta extremere und gemäßigtere Mitglieder geben dürfte, versteht sich von selbst und wurde von Jose auch so bestätigt. Warum dann immer diese Anfeindungen?
Warum kommt man stattdessen nicht auf die Idee, Jose danach zu fragen, wie die Petamitglieder, die er persönlich kennt und die um sein Angelhobby wissen, darauf reagieren. Vielleicht gibt es ja Gemeinsamkeiten? Nur, wenn ich nicht danach frage, sind und bleiben wir mitten im Glaubenskrieg.

Im übrigen muss jeder, der Tiere (auch Fische!) als lebende Wesen ansieht und Angler ist, sich hin und wieder dem Spagat zwischen Töten und Nicht-töten stellen. Mich persönlich hat schon des öfteren ein ungutes Gefühl beim Angeln beschlichen. Vor Jahren auf der Ostsee zum Beispiel, nach dem 25ten toten Dorsch in meiner Fischkiste. Hatte es das gebraucht? - Ich denke nicht. Da hatte die Gier überhand genommen und genau deswegen brauchen wir auch eine moralische Komponente beim Angeln, irgend etwas, das uns ein Gefühl des "ist doch eh alles egal" verbietet. Gesetze können da hilfreich sein, aber sie greifen nicht in jeder Situation.

So Leute, und jetzt lasst uns wieder auf den Kormoran zurückkommen. Oder den Eisvogel, den Graureiher oder sonst noch einen fischfressenden Flattermann.
#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> [...]So Leute, und jetzt lasst uns wieder auf den[...]Eisvogel[...]zurückkommen.
> #6



Das ist mal ne gute Idee. Es soll ja tatsächlich Leute geben, die einen toten Eisvogel grillen wollen.

Ohhjeminee


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ich glaube es gibt nur eine Lösung,wie zitierte hier ein AB Moderator.Es gibt nur eine Lösung die ganzen Probleme die Menschen verursachen zu beseitigen.

Ich zitiere:
Um dem gerecht zu werden was die Peta und andere Organisationen fordern gibts nur eine möglichkeit.


*Rette die Welt töte dich selbst.*

*lg*


*Aber da ich Jagen und Angeln gehe und unschuldige tiere töte,und sie leiden lasse,ist es besser ich sage nix dazu,sonst fühl ich mich noch schuldig.*


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

einfach quatsch.


wenn wir jagen gehen und fischen und uns die beute aneignen, dann geht das nicht ohne töten - das ist so - PETA hin, Angler her, 
wenn wir sie leiden lassen, schande über uns.

und ganz genau, gibt es 'unschuldige' tiere, dann muss es auch 'schuldige' tiere geben. ist mir so nicht bekannt, kennst du welche?
lassen wir den vermenschlichenden kram raus bleibt noch genug, über unseren persönlichen umgang mit ... natur? nachzudenken.

könnten wir vielleicht mal, zumindest von unserer seite, die scheuklappen ablegen?
und moderatoren kochen auch nur mit wasser, ab und zu ..., naja.

jetzt nicht noch moderatoren, zurück zum kormoran...


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Lieber Jose ich hoffe das du eines tages merkst das nicht alles gold ist was glänzt.
Aber da ich jede meinung akzeptiere hast du deine,und ich meine,jeder wie er meint.
lg


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



gründler schrieb:


> Lieber Jose ich hoffe das du eines tages merkst das nicht alles gold ist was glänzt.
> Aber da ich jede meinung akzeptiere hast du deine,und ich meine,jeder wie er meint.
> lg



ach, langsam wirds elend.
ich nehm aber deinen wunsch erst mal als gut gemeinten. danke.
aber irgend etwas in meinem wohl kleinen, miesen, bösartigen hirn denkt "gründler, fall nicht vom hohen ross", und dann denk ich, "gründler, ne, was du alles weisst!" (oder zu wissen glaubst)
ich empfinde es einfach so, dass du dir gar nicht mehr die mühe machst zu lesen, was ich schreibe, ich denke du hast mich abgeheftet unter PETA, böse, blöde...
deshalb denke ich, wir beide sollten uns hier vielleicht mit freundlicher nichtbeachtung respektieren, offensichtlich finden wir beide keinen konsens, schade).
wenn du mir(!) noch weiter wünsche oder ratschläge zukommen lassen möchtest, dann bitte über PN, dem trööt zuliebe)
nun aber zurück zum thema kormoran...


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ich nenn dir mal ein beispiel,Waldgrenze mit Häusern da wohnen fast nur Schützer,daneben monokultur Maisfelder.

Die Schützer rufen die Polizei weil abends morgens auf Schweine geschossen wird,und fühlen sich bedroht durch uns Jäger und durch die geschosse.Die Polizei lächelt nur bei der kontrolle warum hier geballert wird.

Nun klingelt das Tel.

Guten tag hier ist Herr xxxx der am Wald wohnt sie wissen schon!

Ja was gibs:

Die Schweine haben meinen ganzen garten verwüstet,sie müssen was dagegen tun.

Ja muß ich das:

Ja wer bezahlt mir diesen Schaden der ganze rasen ist umgegraben,die blumen alle aufgefressen etc.

Ja was solln wir da tun:

Ja hinsetzen abschießen.

Wie bitte!
Sie hetzen uns die Polizei auf nen Hals beschweren sich das wir arme tiere töten fühlen sich bedroht durch unsere geschosse,predigen uns was wir für Mörder sind,und nun sollen wir ihnen helfen.

Ja wer bezahlt mir diesen Schaden?

Keiner ist nicht unser Problem wenn ihr grundstück nicht eingezäunt ist,und das gehört nicht mehr zu unseren Revier,sondern liegt an der grenze.

Ja und nun?

Nix,sie erwarten doch nicht das SIE,der uns dauernd Steine in weg legt,der sagt die armen tiere ihr Mörder etc,die Polizei zum Hochstand schickt,die leitern ansägt usw.das wir diesen Menschen jetzt helfen.

Sie sind doch Pächter an der Reviergrenze.

Richtig aber nicht mehr das Wohngebiet ist Revier.
Und nun entschuldigen sie mich ich muß zur Treibjagd.

Was ich damit sagen will,es sind arme tiere nur solange wie sie euch nicht belästigen oder schädigen,dann sind es arme tiere.Schädigen sie Menschen so das es Kosten bedeutet,sind es auf einmal Schädlinge selbst für die grünsten grünen.
Im Wald und draussen ja so arm,in meinem Garten aber nein da sind es dann Schädlinge die Kosten verursachen,oder ein Vorzeigegarten in ein Schlachtfeld verwandeln.Solange ich nicht betroffen bin kann ich immer gut reden.

Mal so am rande erwähnt,über vernattiische Schützer und ihre einstellung.
lg


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich nenn dir mal ein beispiel,Waldgrenze mit Häusern da wohnen fast nur Schützer,daneben monokultur Maisfelder.
> 
> Die Schützer rufen die Polizei weil abends morgens auf Schweine geschossen wird,und fühlen sich bedroht durch uns Jäger und durch die geschosse.Die Polizei lächelt nur bei der kontrolle warum hier geballert wird.
> 
> ...



Mensch Gründler, wenn man das so liest hat man glatt den Eindruck du hättest Vorurteile.

Jose, im Wesentlichen teile ich deine Meinung. Ich finde es übrigens relativ wurscht ob du der Peta, den Anglern oder der CSU angehörst. Ist doch deine Meinung.


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

nun gut, dann doch eben noch ein letztes mal, weil gerade dein beispiel mir sehr bekannt vorkommt aus eigener erfahrung. ich hab lange aufm land gelebt, mit all den freuden und all den natürlichen risiken, marder im stall, schweine im garten. probleme, bis auf den/die  marder wurden einvernehmlich mit dem revierförster, bzw. jagdpächter gelöst. nicht gelöst wurde, und das war quell ständigen ärgernisses, das 'prasseln' von schrot auf den dächern, wenn wieder mal der pächter oder seine gäste auf niederwild waren. mein  protest hatte mit 'naturschützer' rein gar nix zu tun - fand ich einfach nur fahrlässig und  breitärschigst rücksichtslos, mit schrot in richtung auch von kindern bewohnten häusern zu schießen.

dein beispiel krankt eventuell an falscher zuordnung.
nun aber genug mit uns beiden und anekdötchen hier und anekdötchen da.

ich sag das noch mal, ganz klar zum kormoran - gibt es ein problem, muss man nach problemlösungen suchen. die einfachste, "abknallen", mag zwar die effektivste sein, aber nicht zwangsläufig die beste, und die beste scheint mir doch die zu sein, die möglichst viele interessen bedient.
darum bemühe ich mich und ich denke, dass auch andere sich dem anschließen können sollten.


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mensch Gründler, wenn man das so liest hat man glatt den Eindruck du hättest Vorurteile.
> 
> Jose, im Wesentlichen teile ich deine Meinung. Ich finde es übrigens relativ wurscht ob du der Peta, den Anglern oder der CSU angehörst. Ist doch deine Meinung.


 

Bestimmt nicht jeder wie er mag,aber nicht Schutz Mörder etc. schreien und Tot fordern past nicht.
Ich habe nix gegen Jose oder xxxxx,nur habe ich erfahrungen gesammelt bei Jagdten Ansitzen usw.die mir eins bestätigen=
mein beispiel,nur solange ich nicht betroffen bin. 
lg

Und nochmal,niemand will die Ausrottung vom schwarzen Vogel,nur wenn eine seite die Fenster zu macht und nix und gar nix an sich ran kommen läßt,und Vögel wichtiger sind als ein Betrieb der täglich dadurch geld verliert und bald dicht machen kann,dann läuft was falsch.Und selbst wenn es kein Abschuß wäre,sondern nur Vergrämung etc.aber wenn alle türen zu gemacht sind,kann man nicht an einen Tisch kommen,und von welcher seite werden die türen dicht gemacht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

@Jose und Gründler

Ihr habt doch beide mit Euren Aussagen zum größten Teil Recht, diskutiert aber völlig unterschiedliche Themenbereiche.

Ich persönlich halte Jose nicht für einen " typischen " Petaner, sondern für einen Menschen der sich mit seinem tun und dessen Auswirkungen bewusst auseinandersetzt. Und das ist allemal nix schlechtes.

Ich halte Gründler nicht für einen hemmungslosen Tiermörder, sondern für einen Angler, der sich nebenbei noch der in unserer Kulturlandschaft absolut notwendigen Jagd verschrieben hat. Und dabei natürlich auch die ganzen widersinnigen " Anti-Jäger Kampagnen " am eigenen Leib erfährt. 

Konzentriert Euch doch auf Eure zweifellos vorhandenen Gemeinsamkeiten, anstatt Euch wegen ein paar Unterschieden in der Interpretation die Köppe einzuschlagen. 

Habt Euch wieder lieb und zurück zum Kormoran.


----------



## Jose (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

@gründler, wenn ich hier schreibe, dann schreibe ich NICHT im namen von hinz&kunz oder peta&vdsf, dann schreibe ich in meinem namen.
dann soll man mich auch beim wort nehmen und nicht mir mit hinz&kunz etc. kommen.
war mein definitiv letztes zu unserem hin&her.

freu mich aber, das du nix gegen mich hast, ich hab auch nichts gegen dich.
in dem sinne... kormorane jetzt?

ps: und ralle, so schlimm ist es mit gründler und mir nun auch nicht, oder


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Mag sein, aber bei weitem nicht jeder der gegen die Abschußlösung bei Komoranen ist, ist auch ein verkappter Ökoterrorist, der Hochsitze ansägt oder übleres. 
Das Problem der Jäger ist ja immer, dass sie argumentieren, dass das Schalenwild kurz gehalten werden muß, da es keine natürlichen Feinde hat. Kommt dann der Wolf zurück, wird gejammert, dass der ebendieses Wild vertreibt und scheu macht. Mal abgesehen davon das der Wolf kein Trophäenjäger ist, schüttelt es einen doch bei einer solchen Logik.

Jose hat es gerade angesprochen, dass es vielleicht noch andere, allerdings komplexere Lösungen der Komoranproblematik gibt.


----------



## gründler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Wie gesagt jeder kann vertreten was er will,nur dann bitte so das es auch hand und fuß hat.Und so wie ich xxxx meinung akzeptiere so soll er auch meine akzept.
Und das ein Jäger und ein Schützer nicht wirklich einer meinung sind muß ich nicht weiter erläutern.
Aber wenn eine Ssite immer dicht macht kann man nicht zusammen arbeiten.Zu wünschen ist,das die eine seite einlenkt und einsieht das Schutz nicht immer Schutz bedeutet.
lg

Zu josse ich habe nix gegen ihn,und akzeptiere seine meinung,auch ich finde nicht alles gut in der Tierhaltung etc.Aber was sein muß das muß sein auch wenn es manchmal von einer seite aus nicht zu verstehn ist.Aber der Mensch hat sich soweit entwickelt das ein zurück zb. ins jahr 1300v.Chris.nicht mehr möglich ist,und diese entwicklung hat vor und nachteile die auch leider auf kosten andere Lebewesen ausgetragen wird,aber erst der Mensch hat es dazu gebracht das es so ist wie es ist.Und was nun vertretbar ist und was nicht,wer will das rausfinden.
Ist es vertretbar zu reiten?sich Wellensittiche Hamster Ratten etc.im Käfige zu halten?und und und.Diese frage bleibt wohl immer offen was verwerflich ist und was nicht,das liegt immer im Auge der betrachters.
Das man nicht aus Spaß quält etc.steht nicht zur frage,das ist sicher immer verwerflich,man tötet schnell und schonend so wie beim Angeln auch,wenn man töten will oder muss.
Zum thema Kormoran Naturschutz allgemein,ich denke solange beide seiten nicht zusammen eine vernünftige lösung finden,bleibt alles beim alten.Dafür müssen aber auch beide seiten einlenken und nicht nur eine.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Diese ganze Diskusion ist so völlig sinnfrei... . Wenn man sich nicht mal in der Einschätzung der Lage einig ist... .
Wenn ich hier lese das es völlig OK sei wenn der Eisvogel verschwindet, weil es ja der natürlichen Auslese entspreche, wird mir übel - natürliche Selektion gibt es nur in relativ natürlichen Systemen. Natürliche Systeme von mehr als einem Hektar Größe gibt es in diesem unserem Lande definitiv nicht.. .
Wenn ich richtig orientiert bin, will die Peta Angeln und Jagen verbieten.
Wirklich sehr clever - siehe Schweiz.. .
Schade eigentlich das die nie über die Sportart mit dem absolut höchsten tierquälerischem Potential, dem Reitsport reden.
Liegt vielleicht daran das so viele Peta Aktivistinnen Reiten... .
Wenn man mal erlebt hat wie Pferde leiden, kommt einem Jagen und Angel völlig harmlos vor.
Aber wie gesagt; Reiten machen die Schützer ja soooo gerne - wer wird sich da schon über ein Paar Tausend zu tode gequälte Pferde pro Jahr aufregen.. .
Lasst uns den Kormoran schützen!!
Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ach - noch etwas: Zu behaupten die Jäger würden sich über die Wiederansiedlung von Wölfen ärgern, weil sie das Wild beunruhigen, ist schon ein starkes Stück.Waren es doch die Jagdverbände die vor über 30 Jahren diesen Gedanken zum ersten mal geäussert haben.
Wenn diese albernen Aktivisten doch nur wüssten, daß ohne Angler und Jäger die Natur schon lange richtig am Ende wäre.. .
Aber es geht denen mit Sicherheit nicht um konstruktiven Naturschutz, sondern in fast allen Fällen um ihre ganz persöhnliche Profilneurose.
Und da ich recht viele von diesen Gestalten kenne, erlaube ich mir auch sie als "Hirnlose Kretins" zu bezeichnen - wer mich als "dreckigen Mörder" tituliert.. .
Gott - mal ehrlich; wenn man sich mal mit denen unterhält, kommen immer wieder die gleichen stereotype Möchtegernargumente, kritiklos angelesene Halbwahrheiten... . Das Hauptproblem ist neben der Profilierungssucht eben auch die totale Unfähigkeit.. .
Gefrustete Hausfrauen im Kollektiv mit drittklassigen Promis und profilneurotischen Freizeitpolitikern.
Ein Bekannter von mir ist da auch Mitglied; Der kann zwar eine Amsel nicht von einer Krähe unterscheiden, aber Hauptsache "man tut was".. 
Klar - der schreibt auch Leserbriefe an den Stern, in denen er sich über das Verhältniss der Amerikaner zu ihren 8 Zylinder Autos aufregt.
Habe ich schon erwähnt das der Mann ein Auto fährt, das sich unter 16 liter nicht bewegen lässt...?!?
Ich könnte endlos so weiter machen - "Schützer" in Deutschland, eine never ending story von Borniertheiten und inkompetentz... .
Petri!


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Diese ganze Diskusion ist so völlig sinnfrei... . Wenn man sich nicht mal in der Einschätzung der Lage einig ist... .
> quote]
> 
> Solche Diskussionen sind ganz und gar nicht sinnfrei. Würde Einigkeit herrschen, bräucht man nicht zu diskutieren. Wichtig ist alleine, dass jeder solche Diskussionen zum Anlass nimmt, seinen Standpunkt zu überdenken. Das werden sicher nicht alle tun, aber doch der eine oder andere. Und sei es nur dergestalt, dass man sich hinterher hinsetzt und tiefer mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt.
> ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Eines vorweg: Sinnfrei ist diese Diskussion überhaupt nicht.
Wir sollten nur eines immer wieder beachten:

Was mit Sicherheit absolut sinnfrei ist, sind diese Generalisierungen wie _die_ Jäger, _die_ Schützer oder _die_ Angler.
Gründler hat mit einem recht: Erst wenn es einen persönlich, oder sagen wir lieber, unmittelbar, betrifft, gehen wir auf die Barrikaden. Ein schönes Beispiel dafür sind die x-Tausenmalquer Protestaktionen im Wendland gegen das Zwischen- oder Endlager in Gorleben.
Dort haben sich die einzelnen Interessensgruppierungen bereits aufgelöst. Schützer, Angler, Landwirte, Ärzte, Jäger, Grüne, Schwarze,.......all diese künstlichen Kategorien zählen nicht mehr, wenn sich der Mensch in seiner Gesamtheit bedroht fühlt. Alle protestieren dort.

Kann das mit der Kormoranproblematik nicht auch so funktionieren, mag man sich da fragen? - Nein, kann es nicht. Wir sollten ehrlich sein. Die einzigen, die gegen den Kormoran etwas haben, sind Berufsfischer und wir Angler. Zu wenig (vor allem ganz verschiedene!) Menschen, um da eine Revolte anzuzetteln. Das Thema ist einfach zu unbedeutend.

Will man an den Symptomen arbeiten, was in unserem Fall auch mit einem Abschuss einzelner Tiere verbunden sein dürfte, so kommt man nicht umhin, sich auch die Ursachen vorzunehmen, was aufgrund des menschlichen Hangs zur Selbstherrlichkeit nicht ganz einfach sein dürfte. 
Alles andere wäre reine Augenwischerei und würde das Problem im Endeffekt nur auf andere Tierarten verschieben. Nicht jeder Jäger freut sich, dass es in Deutschland vereinzelte Wolfsfährten gibt und persönlich sagte mir auch einer der Herren, zur Not können man ja immer noch behaupten, es wäre ein wildernder Hund gewesen.....
Falsch! Wir brauchen auch in unserem durchstrukturierten Land eine gewisse "Wildnis". Es tut dem menschlichen Ego nur gut, nicht nur durch den Wald zu trampeln, sondern auch ein wenig aufpassen zu müssen, nicht gefressen zu werden...

Ach ja, Kormoran: Bei uns auf den Seen sind sie gerade zu hunderten vertreten. Barsche und Rotaugen sind wohl die Hauptbeute. Hmmm, ich fische auch gerne auf Barsch...
Wenn ich mir aber anschaue, was der eine oder andere Vertikalangler mit Echolot und GPS auf genau demselben See im Moment so treibt, kann es um die Fische wahrlich nicht besonders schlecht bestellt sein. Im übrigen soll der betreffende See in den nächsten Jahren per Netzzug von seinem überhandnehmenden Weißfischbestand "befreit" werden. Dank dem Kormoran kann man sich die Kosten vielleicht sparen. 
Also in diesem Fall: Kormoran, mein Freund und Helfer?
Mal drüber nachdenken...


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach - noch etwas: Zu behaupten die Jäger würden sich über die Wiederansiedlung von Wölfen ärgern, weil sie das Wild beunruhigen, ist schon ein starkes Stück.Waren es doch die Jagdverbände die vor über 30 Jahren diesen Gedanken zum ersten mal geäussert haben.



Es ist wirklich spannend, dass du an dieser Stelle deine sterrotype Schwarzweißargumentation verläßt und differenziert argumentierst. Selbstverständlich gibt es Initiativen gegen Wölfe von Jägern. Es gibt aber ebenso auch genügend Jäger, die gleichzeitig Naturschützer sind und die den Wert einer Jagd am Vorhandensein von Fuchs, Wolf und Fischotter bemessen und nicht an der Anzahl der Trophäenstücke, aber es gibt eben über all solche und solche.

Man kann eine solche Diskussion auch dadurch umgehen, in dem man von gefrusteten Hausfrauen erzählt und somit die Kompetenzfrage a priori klärt.

Ich gebe dir absolut recht, mit deiner Ansicht das eine "solche" Diskussion völlig sinnfrei ist. Im wesentlichen kommt da auch kaum was rüber, mal abgesehen vom Geschimpfe im Rahmen eines vorurteilsgeprägtn Menschenbildes. Das ist schade, denn es bietet absolut keine Bereicherung zur Lösung der Problematik, sondern macht deutlich, dass eine Bereitschaft zur konstruktiven Auseinandersetzung nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Sind wir uns wenigstens darüber einig, das es in der BRD das "Natürliche Gleichgewicht" völlig aus den Fugen geraten ist und der Mensch regulierend eingreifen muß?
Sind wir uns einig, das die heute vorherrschenden Bedingungen das Resultat von 1000 Jahren rücksichstloser Nutzung der Umwelt durch den Menschen sind?
Das das Mensch sein an sich, auf diesem extrem hohen Komfortniveau, mit einer intakten Umwelt nicht zu vereinbaren ist?
Dann müssen wir doch eigentlich eher darüber nachdenken wie die Reste der Natur sinnvoll zu schützen sind.
Mann muß ja auch nicht gleich auf alles schießen was überhand nimmt - beim Kormoran würden Vergrämungsaktionen an den Nistplätzen wohl langen. Mal so nebenbei bemerkt; ich persöhnlich würde niemals auf Kormorane schießen - ich könnte das nicht mehr - bin wahrscheinlich zu alt.. .
Auch ist mir bewusst welchen natürlichen Veränderungen die verschiedenen Gewässer unterliegen. Wir haben hier nun mal größten Teils Kiesgruben und begradigte Flüsse - die räumt der Vogel leer bis zu letzten Flosse. Das betrifft ja nicht nur die Angler, sondern den gesamten Lebensraum. Dann zu behaupten "die Natur wirds schon richten" kann ja nicht ganz richtig sein, wenn wir uns darüber einig sind daß die Natur kaum noch vorhanden ist... .
Nur weil ich gerne die Schenkel der Ochsenfrösche essen würde (da wäre ich dann wohl doch gierig...), hoffe ich jetzt doch nicht, das die Zäune an den verseuchten Baggerseen nieder gerissen werden. Obwohl auch da schon einige "Schützer" fleißig dran gearbeitet haben.
Da sind sich eigentlich sogar die Verbände der "Schützer" völlig darüber im klaren, das der Ochsenfrosch eine ernsthafte Bedrohung der einheimischen Fauna darstellt, und es finden sich trotzdem einige Besorgte, die den "armen Fröschen" zur Freiheit verhelfen wollen. Es geht da um die Befreing von Fröschen(!) aus einem "Baggerloch KZ".. .
Da geht die Freiheit der Amphibie über Alles - auch über den Schutz der Natur.. .

Auf der anderen Seite haben wir einen Haufen Angler, denen die Natur völlig gleichgültig ist und die sich nur die Bäuche füllen möchten.
Nur wer in einem Ballungsraum lebt, wird überhaupt in der Lage sein zu ermessen welche Verwüstungen von Angler verursacht werden. Sehr peinlich das Ganze - vor allem wenn man mit solchen Menschen in einen Topf geworfen wird. Sogar im Anglerforum - wie will man von den Schützern da erwarten daß sie einen ernst nehmen.. .
Entschuldigt bitte meine Polemik, aber ich bin von dem Thema irgendwie genervt - ist so typisch Deutsch.. .
Man würde doch sooo gerne etwas zu Guten hin ändern.. und rennt überall nur vor Mauern der Ignoranz... oft auch im eigenen Kopf.. .
Petri!


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ich sage das nur ganz selten, weil ich es oft nicht denke, aber hier ist es angebracht.

Respekt!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Sind wir uns wenigstens darüber einig, das es in der BRD das "Natürliche Gleichgewicht" völlig aus den Fugen geraten ist und der Mensch regulierend eingreifen muß?
> Sind wir uns einig, das die heute vorherrschenden Bedingungen das Resultat von 1000 Jahren rücksichstloser Nutzung der Umwelt durch den Menschen sind?



Nein !!!
jedes Lebewesen verändert seine Umwelt,was die Blaualge macht ist das gleiche wie ein Mensch .
Die ersten Lebewesen hätten sich fast selber ausgerottet,weil sie die Atmosphäre mit giftigen Gasen füllen :
Sauerstoff


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Zunächst rhinefisher!

Danke für diese sehr differenzierte und leidenschaftliche Darstellung. Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken.

#r


Gardenfly:



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Nein !!!
> jedes Lebewesen verändert seine Umwelt,was die Blaualge macht ist das gleiche wie ein Mensch .



Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Die Blaualge lebt in einem bestimmten Habitat unter definierten Lebensbedingungen. Fallen diese Bedingungen weg oder verändern sich entsprechend, ist es mit der Blaualge ganz schnell vorbei, zumindest so lange, bis eine erneute Veränderung stattfindet. 
Dies alles läuft streng nach den Prinzipien von Ursache und Wirkung ab. Die Blaualge "plant" genauso wenig ihre Zukunft wie all die anderen Lebensformen unserer Erde - bis auf den Menschen. Ein Tier _zerstört_ niemals etwas, sondern frisst bzw. wird gefressen. Zerstörung ist eine zutiefst menschliche Kategorie und setzt a priori den _Willen_ voraus, etwas zerstören zu wollen. Das Tier ist ganz und gar in dieser Welt verhaftet, der Mensch hingegen ist in der Lage, sein Denken und Handeln zu reflektieren und damit zu bewerten. Nur der Mensch kann willentlich etwas _Vernichten_, unbeeinflusst von Instinkten, und hat dies in den letzten etwa 300 Jahren auch getan.

Betrachtet man eine fünfminütige Zeitrafferanimationen, die unsere Erde vom All aus betrachtet wiedergibt und den Zeitraum der letzten 1.000.000 Jahre umfasst, so verändert sich das Anlitz des Planeten in den ersten 4:55 Minuten fließend und sanft. In den allerletzten 5 Sekunden der Animation meint man, die Erde würde gesprengt, so heftig geht es da zur Sache. Der Mensch kam ins kosmische Spiel, zunächst recht unbemerkt und erdverbunden und schließlich allumfassend und umgestaltend.

Nur der Mensch ist in der Lage, "von oben" herab auf die Welt zu blicken. Er kann freundlich mit den Mitgeschöpfen umgehen, im besten Sinne des Wortes "human", oder er kann alles vernichten, was sich ihm in den Weg stellt.
Natürlich muss der Mensch essen und trinken. Deshalb muss er auch töten. Ob einen Salatkopf oder einen Fisch, spielt keine Rolle. Aber er sollte sich bewusst sein, was er da tut und es nicht übertreiben


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Dein Beitrag zeugt von einer sehr oberflächlichen Wahrnehmung. Das ist nicht böse gemeint, denn damit stehst Du bei der Mehrheit unserer Gesellschaft. Es bedarf sehr viel Zeit, Interesse und Mühe, tiefer in die Materie einzusteigen und das kann man hier im Rahmen einer Diskussion auch nicht erwarten. Dennoch möchte ich das wenigstens grob und ansatzweise erläutern. 





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Sind wir uns wenigstens darüber einig, das es in der BRD das "Natürliche Gleichgewicht" völlig aus den Fugen geraten ist
> 
> Nein, denn das natürliche Gleichgewicht existiert nicht und hat nie existiert. Es kann somit nicht aus den Fugen geraten. Was man gemeinhin als natürliches Gleichgewicht wahrnimmt, ist eine Situation, wie man sie vielleicht während der Kindheit wahrgenommen hat, resp. wie man sie gewohnt ist. Natürlich - und da schließe ich mich nicht aus - möchte man diesen Status behalten. Da spielt die Natur aber nicht mit. Sie verändert sich automatisch, mit oder ohne unser Zutun. Das, was wir Menschen verändern/beeinflussen ist für die gesamte Natur nur ein Staubkorn in der Sahara. Die Erde hat sich lange vor dem Menschen gewandelt. Ganze Gattungen sind ausgestorben und Neue haben sich gebildet, bevor der Mensch überhaupt entstanden ist. Und nach dem Menschen wird das genauso weitergehen und höchstens vom Erlöschen der Sonne beendet.
> 
> ...


 

Ich möchte Dich hier in keinster Weise persönlich angreifen. Dein Beitrag spiegelt in vielen Punkten die Denkweise des überwiegenden Teils der Bevölkerung wieder. Sowohl bei Anglern als auch bei Naturschützern. Nur eben mit unterschiedlichen Interessen. Auch eventuelle polemische Kommentare meinerseits sind in keinster Weise persönlich gemeint. Ich höre sie nur so oft, dass ich mich da nicht mehr ganz gegen Polemik wehren kann. 
Mir geht s darum, eine " ehrlichere " denkweise zu vermitteln. Ehrlich in Bezug darauf, dass wir nicht zu kaschieren versuchen was wir sind, was wir tun und warum wir manches tun. 
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, das das die Basis ist unsere Umwelt weitestgehend in einem Zustand zu erhalten, der uns Freude macht und gleichzeitig unsere Bedürfnisse deckt. 
Ich bin mir aber auch im klaren darüber, damit ein Rufer in der Wüste zu sein. Trotzdem......


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Wow, wie hier diskutiert wird. Und die langen Posts´.
Macht richtig Spass den Thread zu verfolgen, auch wenn ich persönlich nicht viel zu dem Thema sagen kann, da ich noch keine Probleme mit Kormoranen gehabt habe.


----------



## Hulk16 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Als ich gerade im letzten Rest des Tageslichts nach Hause gefahren bin, konnte ich einen Schwarm größerer Vögel (ca.15) am Himmel erblicken.
Als die näher kamen konnte ich diese als Kormorane erkennen, da habe ich mich nur kurz gefragt wo die wohl nun hinfliegen.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hier muss ich auch nochmal............




Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Die Blaualge lebt in einem bestimmten Habitat unter definierten Lebensbedingungen. Fallen diese Bedingungen weg oder verändern sich entsprechend, ist es mit der Blaualge ganz schnell vorbei, zumindest so lange, bis eine erneute Veränderung stattfindet.
> Das trifft auf den Menschen ganz genauso zu. Nur dass der Mensch diesen Vorgang etwas herauszögern kann. Aus erdgeschichtlicher Sicht vielleicht um den Bruchteil eines Wimpernschlags. Dann hat er fertig.
> Dies alles läuft streng nach den Prinzipien von Ursache und Wirkung ab. Die Blaualge "plant" genauso wenig ihre Zukunft wie all die anderen Lebensformen unserer Erde - bis auf den Menschen. Ein Tier _zerstört_ niemals etwas, sondern frisst bzw. wird gefressen.
> Der Unterschied liegt hier eindeutig in der Morivation, nicht in der Ausführung.
> ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ralle:

Nein, denn das natürliche Gleichgewicht existiert nicht und hat nie existiert. Es kann somit nicht aus den Fugen geraten. Was man gemeinhin als natürliches Gleichgewicht wahrnimmt, ist eine Situation, wie man sie vielleicht während der Kindheit wahrgenommen hat, resp. wie man sie gewohnt ist. Natürlich - und da schließe ich mich nicht aus - möchte man diesen Status behalten. Da spielt die Natur aber nicht mit. Sie verändert sich automatisch, mit oder ohne unser Zutun. Das, was wir Menschen verändern/beeinflussen ist für die gesamte Natur nur ein Staubkorn in der Sahara. Die Erde hat sich lange vor dem Menschen gewandelt. Ganze Gattungen sind ausgestorben und Neue haben sich gebildet, bevor der Mensch überhaupt entstanden ist. Und nach dem Menschen wird das genauso weitergehen und höchstens vom Erlöschen der Sonne beendet.


Dem kann ich in manchen Punkten nicht zustimmen. 
Natur verändert sich, fließt ständig. Soweit in Ordnung. Aber Natur verändert sich "natürlich" , meist träge und innerhalb ihrer Grenzen. 
Der Mensch _kann_ beinflussen. Ich erinnere mich noch an einen Bach in der Nähe eines lokalen Kosmetikherstellers, der seine Farbe wechselte, je nachdem welche Charge gerade produziert wurde. Dass in diesem Bach damals kaum mehr Leben wohnte, _ist_ eine massive Beeinflussung und eine wenigstens temporäre Zerstörung von Lebensräumen.

Ein Atomkrieg zwischen den Supermächten _hätte_ die Welt zumindest für die meisten Säugetiere wohl unbewohnbar gemacht. Selbstverständlich wäre die Natur nach einem solchen Inferno immer noch Natur geblieben. Neues Leben hätte sich etabliert, altes angepasst. 
Jederzeit kann eine weltliche oder auch kosmische Katastrophe dazu führen, dass sich der Himmel verfinstert und eine erdumspannende Eiszeit die Vielfalt des Lebens auslöscht.

Dennoch liegt zwischen diesen Szenarien ein qualitativer Unterschied: Das eine ist Schicksal, gottgewollt oder einfach nur Pech. Im zweiten Fall gibt es immer noch einen menschlichen Finger auf einem roten Knopf. Ob er gedrückt wird oder nicht, bestimmt einzig und alleine das Gehirn, das den Finger kontrolliert.

Anderes Stichwort: Genetische Modifikation. Die Evolution soll es dem Menschen erst einmal nachmachen, ein bestimmtes Gen des atlantischen Lachses in eine Tomate zu verpflanzen. 
Diese Möglichkeit ist im Bauplan des Lebens nicht vorgesehen und auch durch jahrtausendelange Züchtung und Kreuzung nicht zu erreichen.

Deine Argumentation ist mir in ihrer letzten Konsequenz zu fatalistisch oder kann zumindest sehr leicht so gesehen werden.

______________

Ralle, du warst schneller als ich, deswegen noch einen Nachschlag 
Natürlich sollten wir uns nicht so wichtig nehmen. 
Tun wir aber doch, nämlich jeden Abend und jeden Morgen, wenn wir die Sonne auf- oder untergehen lassen. Wir sind nun mal von dieser Welt und deswegen ist das altbekannte geozentrische Bild unser eigentlich Entscheidendes. Kosmische Dimensionen übersteigen uns. Keiner würde etwas in der Art von "durch Drehung und Rotation schiebt sich ein heißer Gasball in unser Sehfeld" von sich geben. Nein, wir beziehen alles auf uns selbst, ständig und die ganze Zeit. Und es macht ja auch viel mehr Spaß, einen Sonnenuntergang bewundern zu dürfen als....na, du weißt schon.


----------



## Jose (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Anderes Stichwort: Genetische Modifikation. Die Evolution soll es dem Menschen erst einmal nachmachen, ein bestimmtes Gen des atlantischen Lachses in eine Tomate zu verpflanzen.
> Diese Möglichkeit ist im Bauplan des Lebens nicht vorgesehen und auch durch jahrtausendelange Züchtung und Kreuzung nicht zu erreichen.



ist ja ein schöner sonntag mit nem schönen entspannten komplizierten trööt.
find ich, machen wir gut, und ehren das AB.

schmalz genug auf die seelen,

kohlmeise, ist ein schönes beispiel, das du da gewählt hast.
was der mensch so alles machen kann mit z.b. genmanipulation ist schon erstaunlich.
aber ärmlichst gegen das, was die evolution hervorgebracht hat.
dass es, dein beispiel, keine tomaten mit lachsgeschmack gibt hat, denke ich, einen einfachen grund: hat sich die evolution 'gedacht', "was soll der quatsch, wer will schon tomaten mit lachsgeschmack, wenns richtigen lachs und richtige tomaten gibt". furchtbar simpel, dieser 'gedankengang', aber bestechend, oder?

unser job sollte sein, echten lachsen und richtigen tomaten nicht den garaus zu machen, bzw. umgekehrt, für deren erhalt uns einzusetzen.


zu @rheinfischer, deinen letzten beitrag fand ich richtig gut - nicht, dass ich nicht das eine oder andere anders sehe, sondern weil das ein beitrag ist, der ohne den unterton "'schützer' haben einen an der klatsche" auskommt, diese 'unschuldsvermutung' fehlt mir im board generell, ne ralle, auch wenn etliche von denen wirklich einen an derselben haben, wie so manche anglerkollegen auch.
so könnte es was werden für anstehende probleme, ich trag da mein päckchen auch bei 'erleuchteten der schützerfront'.

zu meiner mitgliedschaft: sind wohl einige hier, die in einer partei, einem verein oder sonstwo sind, die das generelle ziel unterstützen, an einzelnen punkten aber 'nen richtigen hals kriegen. geht mir nicht anders - tiere ethisch zu behandeln ist der aufruf, veganische lebensweise nicht, ergibt sich im übrigen auch aus den kampagnen gegen die herkömmliche (meeres)fischerei. Veganische lebensweise wer's mag, ethisch korrekter(er) umgang mit lebewesen - das haben wir doch sogar in unseren statuten, stichwort weidgerechtigkeit.

zum thema natur, natürlich und selbstregulierung. ich seh natur ziemlich kalt: 'natur' ist keine 'allwissende gütige' instanz und ich denke, 'der' ist es völlig egal, ob wir (menschen, kormorane, eisvögel) da sind oder nicht.
mir aber nicht. ich will, dass 'wir'  bleiben UND die kormorane UND die eisvögel UND die berufsfischer, das hin zu kriegen, da müssen wir uns gemeinsam noch einiges überlegen.
so, buchstaben zum sonntag ende


----------



## Pinn (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ich habe hier verschiedene Meinungen zur Kormoranproblematik gelesen. Manch einer meint, ein Kormoranproblem existiert nur in den Köpfen der Angler und andere sehen ganze Fischbestände durch den Kormoran bedroht. Die Mehrheit der Meinungen bewegt sich irgendwo zwischen diesen beiden Extremen.

Heute nachmittag habe ich mal verschiedene Stellen am Rhein und an der Ruhr aufgesucht, um eine neue Kamera zu testen. Dabei habe ich natürlich auch nach Kormoranen Ausschau gehalten. Entdeckt habe ich einen Zwergtaucher (die überwintern hier regelmäßig), 4 Haubentaucher und zwei Graureiher. Keinen einzigen Kormoran! Trotzdem mache ich mir keine Sorgen um den Kormoran, denn der gehört mittlerweile fest zum Landschaftsbild am Niederrhein. Ein Problem mit dem Kormoran an der unteren Ruhr und am Niederrhein (dem Strom) kann ich wirklich nicht erkennen.

Ich bin aber - auch durch diesen Thread - zu vorsichtig, sowas zu verallgemeinern. 50 Kormorane an einem kleineren Teich links- oder rechtsrheinisch können sehr wohl zu großen Problemen führen. Und möglich ist das allemal, weil Kormorane sehr mobil sind und der tägliche Aktionsradius nach verschiedenen Quellen zwischen 30 und 50km liegt. Außerdem bin ich davon überzeugt, die Kormorane kennen sich in ihren Revieren aus. Ähnlich wie der Fischreiher jeden Gartenteich in seinem Revier kennt, wo er frühmorgens stelzend Goldfische und kleine Kois rauspickt, dürfte der Kormoran die Gewässer kennen, an denen er tauchend Beute machen kann.

Und offensichtlich kennt er die großen Gewässer, die eine hohe Bestandsdichte an Fisch aufweisen. Das sind bewirtschaftete Seen, wie u.a. die Links von Kohlmeise über schweizer und bayrische Seen belegen. An solchen Seen finden sich die großen Brutkolonien, welche regelmäßig zahlenmäßig erfasst werden (wurden). Setzt man die Zahl der Kormorane in Relation zur Fangquote der Berufsfischer, sind da Abhängigkeiten zu erkennen. Durch die in den Links genannten Studien wird belegt, dass der Kormoran in hoher Zahl Fischbestände merkbar dezimieren kann, insbesondere bei Besatz. Was war zuerst da, Huhn oder Ei? 

Leider sind hier keine vergleichbaren Studien hinsichtlich der neuen Bundesländer genannt worden. Da scheint der Kormoran ja regional auch zum Problem geworden zu sein, wie aus einigen Beiträgen deutlich wird.

Moralisch-ethische Überlegungen im Hinblick auf die Umgangsweise mit dem Kormoran und seiner Beute als Geschöpfe sind für mich nicht sehr ergiebig. Hier fließen Umwelt- und Artenschutzmotive, aber vordergründig erkennbar oder hintergründig nicht erkennbar auch wirtschaftliche und spezielle Anglerinteressen mit ein. Da Moral und Ethik und alles was dazugehört immer eine individuelle Sache sind, mag ich solche  Diskussionen nicht. Da „glauben“ und „behaupten“ mir zu viele und wollen ihre Meinung dann auch noch als Wissen verkaufen. Ich bin mehr für belegbare Fakten.

Wo der Kormoran nachweislich wirtschaftlichen Schaden anrichtet, sollte ein Kormoranmanagement greifen. Die Mittel für ein solches Management gehen von Eierklau über Vergrämung bis zu Abschußzahlen. Nur falls wirklich erforderlich: Abschuß wäre m.E. die sauberste Lösung, weil keine Verlagerung des Problems auf andere Gebiete erfolgt.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ach, wie schön ist diese Diskussion. Leider kann man nicht auf alle Beiträge zeitnah antworten und so geht manches unter oder wird nicht entsprechend angehandelt. 
Und bevor jemand meint, es sei viel Off Topic hier drin. Das sehe ich nicht so. Es geht immer noch um den Kormoran. Doch um sich darüber eine ordentliche Meinung zu bilden muß man viel tiefer in die Materie eintauchen. Ansonsten wäre eine solche Diskussion oberflächlich. Wie schön, das hier einige daran teilnehmen.

@ Kohlmeise

Wie heißt es so schön: Think bigger |supergri

Wenn wir heute über Natur und Naturschutz reden, sind das zwei grundverschiedene Dinge. Die Natur ist alles um uns herum. Eingeschlossen des Universums. Eben alles.
Unter Naturschutz verstehen wir aber nur die Wahrung eines Zustandes, bzw. die Wiederherstellung eines temporären Systems. Die von Dir zitierte verseuchung eines Baches ist für die Natur kein Problem. Wohl aber für unser Wohlbefinden. Sei es seelisch, weil es uns " stört " oder physisch, wenn durch das verseuchte Wasser Menschen zu Schaden kommen. Was die Geschwindigkeit der Umweltzerstörung angeht, so hat die Natur da auch meilenweit die Nase vorn. Kosmische Katastrophen hast Du selbst bereits aufgeführt und die Natur hat es vor zig Millionen Jahren in der Nähe des heutigen Yucatan vorgemacht. Was das angeht, sind wir Menschen absolut harmlose Stümper.

Was Manipulation angeht, können wir ebenfalls nicht mit der Natur mithalten. Es gibt mehrere tropische Pflanzen, die einen Fisch- oder Aasgeruch ausströmen um Bestäuber anzulocken. Ja sogar heimische Pilze können das. Vielleicht gibt es auch irgendwo Pflanzen, die nach Fisch schmecken.
Es ist ganz einfach eine Frage der Evolution. Wenn Tomaten nicht nach Fisch schmecken, dann nur, weil es für Ihre Arterhaltung keinen Sinn macht. Ansonsten würden sie es tun oder wären ausgestorben. Es gibt Orchiseen, deren Blüte wie ein weibliches Insekt geformt sind. Nur mit dem Zweck, männliche Insekten dieser Art zur Landung zu bewegen, wobei sie mit Pollen behaftet werden. Sehr perfide |supergri
Es gibt Einzeller, die sich im Gehirn von Ameisen einnisten und diesen " befehlen " am frühen Morgen, zur bevorzugten Äsungszeit von Huftieren, auf die obersten Spitzen von Grashalmen zu klettern. Dort ist die Chance am größten, das die Ameisen mit dem Gras von irgendeinem Huftier gefressen zu werden, welches die Einzeller als Zwischenwirt brauchen. Dumm für die Ameise. Andere leben in Säugetieren und erhöhen deren Risikobeeitschaft. Sie bringen z.B. Ratten dazu, am hellichten Tage ohne Deckung herumzulaufen. Mit dem Ziel, von einem Raubtier gefressen zu werden. 

Na ich hör schon auf.|rolleyes

Was ich sagen will ist, dass wir ( alle Menschen ) uns bewusst sein sollten, dass wir unsere Umwelt, sprich unseren Biotop, ständig an unsere Bedürfnisse anpassen müssen. Zwangsweise. Diese Anpassung bezieht sich aber nicht alleine auf physische Bedürfnisse, sondern auch auf psyschiche. Und dazu gehört eine bunte, artenreiche Fauna und Flora, dazu gehören Gebiete in denen man die Einwirkung des Menschen auf den ersten Blick nicht wahrnimmt. Die " intakt " nach unseren Vorstellungen sind. Thomas 9904 hat es mal treffend gesagt: Schutz nicht vor dem Menschen, sondern für den Menschen.
Problematisch wird letzteres, weil viele Definitionen von " intakt " vorherrschen. Für den einen sind das möglichst viele Amphibien, für den anderen möglichst viele Vögel. Wieder andere möchten Fische aller Art und Größe. Und, und, und...

Und genau in diesem subjektiven Schutzgedanken liegt der Hund begraben, dass wir uns eben nicht auf geeignete Maßnahmen einigen können. Wir ( als Gesamtheit ) sind nicht in der Lage einzusehen, dass es in manchen Gebieten ein paar hundert Kormorane weniger sein dürfen, wir für den Rest der Kolonie aber dann auch ein paar Fische opfern müssen. Diejenigen die diese Einsicht haben, werden zerrieben zwischen denen, die Ihre Fische heiligen und denen, die für jeden Kormoran den Märtyrertod sterben würden. 
Um es mal ganz platt auszudrücken. 
Da wo Kormorane überhand nehmen, ist es angeraten einen Teil davon einfach abzuknallen. Da wo sie keine nachweisbaren Schäden anrichten, sollten sie als willkommene Bereicherung angesehen werden. So einfach ist das im Prinzip. Leider nur im Prinzip. Aber solange Kormoranen menschenähnliche Rechte zugesprochen werden, und Karpfen einen Namen bekommen, wird das nix.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Pinn:

Zumindest der Altmühlsee ist nicht von Berufsfischern bewitschaftet. Dennoch ist es wegen des jährlichen, der Hege dienenden Netzzuges, nicht gerade einfach, den Kormoranfrass auch nur annähernd genau abzuschätzen.
Für alle diejenigen, die sich jetzt erst zuschalten, noch mal der Link:

http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/kormoranstudie%20Bayern.pdf


Ralle:

Think global, Act local? Oder eher: Denke kosmisch?
Ich habe es schon anklingen lassen. Kosmische Kategorien empfinde ich als ungeeignet, um mich auf dieser Welt angemessen zu bewegen. Es ist diese Vorstellung des "Alles ist Eines", die mich irritiert. Natürlich _weiß_ ich um die Tatsache des All-Eins-Seins und kann dort auch intuitiv ein Stück weit vordringen. Der nächste Schritt wäre wohl ein Übertreten der Schwelle, von da an die Religion oder wohl auch die Gottesverneinung beginnt. Deswegen bin ich sehr bestrebt, dieses Wissen im Hinterstübchen zu behalten - nicht zu fest verschlossen (sonst könnte man wahrlich böse Überraschungen erleben), aber doch "gesichert". Ab und zu einen vorsichtigen Blick hinein und vorsichtig wieder zurückziehen, das muss reichen.
Hehe, mir fällt auf, dass ich in den letzten Zeilen sehr prosaisch geworden bin, sorry dafür...


Wie auch immer, um bei meinem Bach zu bleiben: Natürlich juckt es das Universum nicht, wenn der seine Farbe wechselt (und was, wenn doch?), aber mich juckt es, und zwar ganz gewaltig. Ebenso, wenn Landwirte ihr Güllefass in Bächen auswaschen. Oder wenn Angler ihre Beute als Sportobjekt mißbrauchen. Und so weiter. In so einem Fall reagiere ich _menschlich_, und das ist auch gut so. 

Vielleicht ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass ich hin und wieder von _meinem_ Fluß oder _meinem_ Bach rede. Gehören mir die Gewässer vielleicht? 
Natürlich nicht - aber in einem anderen Sinne schon. Ich bin dort geboren, aufgewachsen und habe mein Revier abgesteckt. Kurz, ich habe eine _Beziehung_ zu dieser Region, die weit über ein "da baue ich mein Haus drauf" hinausgeht. 
Früher, bevor vor etwa 70 Jahren üble Gesinnungsgenossen ihre Ideologie darüber streuten, hätte man gesagt: heiliger Boden. Leider sind die Menschen immer noch von der Verschandelung ihrer Symbole so beeindruckt, dass sie sich diese Worte kaum in den Mund nehmen trauen. Wie gesagt, leider.

Wir müssen die Natur _für_ den Menschen schützen. Was bedeutet das konkret, dieses für den Menschen? Da müssten wir erstmal definieren, was genau der Seele des Menschen gut tut. Allumfassende Harmonie? Oder dürfen da auch disharmonische, wilde Töne des "Pass auf und geh leise, sonst wirst du gefressen" dabei sein? 

Ich sehe der weiteren Diskussion mit Spannung entgegen.

Gruß, Kohlmeise


P.S.: menschenähnliche Rechte für Tiere? Ja und nein.
Einerseits weiß ich nicht, was in tierischen Gehirnen so vor sich geht. Aber alleine die Tatsache, dass sie wirklich gar nichts mit den Descartes´schen "Robotern in Tiergestalt" gemein haben und ich nicht umhin komme, auch der kleinsten Amöbe eine deutliche Empfindungsfähigkeit zuzuschreiben, muss ich ihnen ähnliche Rechte zuschreiben wie dem Menschen. Immerhin sprechen wir von einem "Volk der Bienen" und einer "Kormorankolonie" und setzen damit bereits durch unsere Sprache Grundlagen des sozialen Miteinanders wie _Gemeinsinn, Ordnung, Hierarchie _auch bei Tieren voraus.
Andererseits kommen wir nicht umhin, Tiere zu töten. Wir können uns sogar bewusst machen, dass wir haufenweise Ameisen zertreten, Würmer zerstechen und Spinnen zertrampeln. Teilweise aus Versehen und unbemerkt, aber auch mit voller Absicht.
Sind wir deswegen schlechte Menschen?
Und jetzt kommen wir zum Wesentlichen Punkt: Nein, sind wir nicht. Aber: es ist uns freigestellt, darauf zu achten, wo wir hintreten, was wir kaputtschlagen, wie wir angeln.
Ich habs in einem anderen Thread schon mal gesagt. Die alten Indianer hatten nix Lächerliches im Sinn, wenn sie sich bei einem erlegten Tier entschuldigten. Wir hingegen sind dem unmittelbaren Naturerleben bereits so entfremdet, dass es uns lächerlich vorkommt.

Hugh, habe gesprochen!


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Den letzten Absatz kann ich so unterschreiben, mit dem Rest tue ich mich schwer.. .
Der Mensch veräderte bis heute seine Umwelt wesentlich extremer als jede Katastrophe die in den letzten, na sagen wir 700000 Jahren, statt fand. Yukatan war ein "Großereigniß" mit einer " Wirkdauer" von ca. 50 Jahren - danach war die Erde wieder auf dem Wege der Besserung.
Tschernobil war ein kleines Ereigniß daß die Natur noch 50000 Jahre beschäftigen wird.. .
Auch hat der Mensch bedeutend früher als von Dir angenommen (300Jahre..) nachhaltig in seine Umwelt eingegriffen - die Inseln in der Adria wurden vor 2000 Jahren abgeholzt und sind bis heute verkarstet.
Die Adria an sich gilt seit 2000(!) Jahren als parziell überfischt.
In Spanien wurden die Wälder zur gleichen Zeit einer starken Nutzung unterworfen und leiden darunter bis heute.
Seit 2000 Jahren -in kosmischen Dimensionen natürlich ein Wimpernschlag, für mich als Mensch aber ein recht langer Zeitraum.. .
Nach deiner Definition spielt es absolut keine Rolle wie wir uns verhalten - die "Restnatur" wirds schon richten - das kann so nicht stimmen.
Du sprachst von der Blaualge, welche sich die eigene Atmosphäre vergiftet.
Kein Lebewesen und keine Naturkatastrophe hat in der Geschichte des Planeten zu solchen Zerstörungen geführt. Wir vergiften die Meere so lange bis sie umkippen - und dann werden sich viele wundern wie schnell nicht nur die Menschen aussterben.. .
Der Mensch wird es schaffen die Evolution um viele Millionen Jahre zurückzuwerfen.. .
Würde ich mir deine Argumentation zu eigen machen, könnte ich viel entspannter leben: schließlich sprichst Du den Menschen ja von jeglicher Verantwortung frei. Ist mir aber zu schlicht... .
Wenn man in den letzten 40 Jahren die "Natur" in Deutschland aufmerksam beobachtet hat, kommt man nicht umhin zu bemerken daß sich die Biomasse der Fauna um 60-80% verringert hat - es gibt verglichen mit 1970 kaum noch Vögel und Insekten. Amphibien und Reptilien sind fast überall verschwunden. Konnte man zu der Zeit kaum durch den Wald laufen ohne eine Blindschleiche zu sehen, so wird man heute in diesem Wald lange suchen müssen.. .
Was gab es 1970 noch für riesige Vogelschwärme... .
Ich bin zwischen 2 Bächen aufgewachsen und konnte mir das Verschwinden von Forelle und Neunauge aus nächster Nähe ansehen.. .
Es ist zum Heulen.. .
Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

ups - ich bezog mich auf den Ralle24, da war die Kohlmeise schneller...


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Moin Rhinefischer,
so langsam kann ich mich Deiner Argumentation besser anschließen, vielleicht gelingt es Dir ja auch im Dunkeln keine Angst mehr vor mir zu haben 

Das kurze OffTopic mußte jetzt mal sein, weiter so Jungs, wie gesagt, gefällt mir die Diskussion jetzt wesentlich besser...


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

He he - Steffen ich bin erst 45 - also kein "älterer Mensch"..:vik: Sorry...!


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Alles gut 
Damit kann ich um  #h


----------



## Pinn (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Pinn:
> 
> Zumindest der Altmühlsee ist nicht von Berufsfischern bewitschaftet. Dennoch ist es wegen des jährlichen, der Hege dienenden Netzzuges, nicht gerade einfach, den Kormoranfrass auch nur annähernd genau abzuschätzen.
> Für alle diejenigen, die sich jetzt erst zuschalten, noch mal der Link:
> ...


Kleine Ergänzung:

Mittelfranken ist mit seinen fließenden und stehenden Gewässern (u.a. dem Altmühlsee) sowie dem RMD-Kanal eine gewässerreiche Landschaft. Sicher ein Schlaraffenland für Kormorane, da viele Gewässer durch Vereine oder Verbände bewirtschaftet werden. Der Altmühlsee wird seit 1986 vom Fischereiverband Mittelfranken bewirtschaftet, andere fränkische Seen seit 1996 bzw. 2000 (Großer Brombachsee).
http://www.fv-mfr.de/pageID_3571520.html

Gruß, Werner

PS: Die Kormorankolonie am Altmühlsee entstand übrigens 1988, also zwei Jahre nach Beginn der Bewirtschaftung durch den Fischereiverband Mittelfranken. Besteht da eventuell ein Zusammenhang?


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

@ Kohlmeise

Genau das habe ich gemeint. Wir reden vom Schutz der Natur, meinen aber den Schutz unserer unmittelbaren Umgebung. Unseres " persönlichen Biotops ". 
Ich hab auch " mein kleines Tal " , hab sogar hier ein Album begonnen, leider aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht weitergeführt. Aber das werd ich nachholen. Das wollen ( und können ) wir schützen, wobei mir der Begriff " pflegen " angebrachter erscheint. Aber um dort das richtige zu tun, muß man zunächst in " kosmischen " im Sinne von übergeordneten Bahnen denken. Das einzelne Individuum spielt dabei eine höchst untergeordnete Rolle, die Erhaltung der Arten resp. eines Lebensraums an sich muß das Ziel sein. Und dafür ist ein möglichst komplexer Lebensraum von Nöten. Sonst sind wir an dem Punkt, wo der Amphibienschützer an " seinem " Tümpel alle Fischreiher abknallt, weil diese die Frösche darin fressen. Und natürlich hast Du mit dem " vorsichtigen Blick " absolut Recht. Aber genau diesem Blick verschließen sich viele. Und das ist genauso suboptimal, wie nur in kosmischen Bahnen zu denken. Wenn ich es dann noch hinkriege zu begreifen, das " mein kleines Tal " auch das kleine Tal von vielen anderen ist, und wenn diese genau so denken, dann, ja dann hat man eine Chance etwas wertvolles für alle zu schaffen/erhalten. 
Und zwar etwas, in dem man sich bewegen kann, das man genießen kann, in dem man evtl. sogar angeln und jagen kann. 

@ rhinefisher

So langsam nimmt das Gestalt an.#6

Dennoch. Du hast meine Beiträge nicht richtig verstanden.
Ich bin absolut dagegen, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen. Zwar würde auch das funktionieren, aber in Zeitmaßstäben, die mein Erleben bei weitem übersteigen. Und das finde ich nicht toll. 
Ich bin absolut der Meinung, dass man Biotope hegen und pflegen muß. Unbedingt. Eben weil sie zu 99,9 % Kulturlandschaft sind. Man muß die Lüneburger Heide z.B. mit Schafen beweiden, weil sonst die gesamte Heide erst bebuscht und dann zu Kiefernwald wird. Der Natur ist das völlig wurscht, den Menschen die die Heide lieben hingegen nicht. Und so verhält es sich mit sehr vielen unterschiedlichen Biotopen.

Tschernobyl war eine gigantische Katastrophe. Aber nur nach menschlichen Gesichtspunkten. Wir Menschen haben Angst vor den Folgen, haben z.T. ja auch arg darunter gelitten. Der Natur ist das vollkommen egal. Sie reagiert darauf auf ihre Weise. 

Was die Eingriffe des Menschen angeht, kann man sogar in die Steinzeit zuückgehen. Nicht wenige Wissenschaftler gehen davon aus, dass der frühe Mensch am Aussterben von Mammut und Riesenhirsch, ziemlich sicher auch des Moa´s ( etwas später ) wesentlichen Anteil gehabt hat. Aber das sind keine flächendeckenden " Schäden " sondern punktuelle Eingriffe. Die Natur hat´s überlebt und entsprechend reagiert. Oder bleib in Deutschland. Der Schwarzwald wurde z.B. mit Beginn des intensiven Bergbaus fast vollständig abgeholzt. Er bestand zu dieser Zeit fast ausschließlich aus Laubbäumen. Jeder Baum, der sich als Bau- oder Brennmaterial nutzen ließ, war eingeschlagen. Ein riesiges ursprüngliches Ökosystem war für immer vernichtet. 
Dann hat man begonnen das Gebiet wieder aufzuforsten. Allerdings mit Nadelhölzern, weil die ja schneller wachsen und somit schnelleren Profit versprachen. Heute ist der Schwarzwald wieder ein artenreicher Biotop. Zwar mit dem Charakter einer Monokultur, aber immerhin. 
Nachhaltig und Flächendeckend hat der Mensch erst mit Beginn der intensiven Landwirtschaft eingegriffen. 
Das deckt sich mit Deiner Aussage:

_Wenn man in den letzten 40 Jahren die "Natur" in Deutschland aufmerksam beobachtet hat, kommt man nicht umhin zu bemerken daß sich die Biomasse der Fauna um 60-80% verringert hat - es gibt verglichen mit 1970 kaum noch Vögel und Insekten_

 Die absolut korrekt ist. 

Aber auch das ist für die Natur kein Thema. Beispiel:

Hinter meinem Haus stand ein großer und alter Fischtenwald. Durch einen Sturm wurde die Hälfte der Bäume flachgelegt. Natürlicher Kahlschlag. Zwei Jahre später traten plötzlich Schachbrett, Kleiner und Großer Heufalter, Dukatenfalter, Mauerfuchs und Dickkopffalter in großer Menge auf. Alles Schmetterlingsarten die ich nur aus meiner Kindheit als heimisch kannte. Durch den Kahlschlag hatten sich viele verschiedene Gräser und Seggen verbreitet. Viele, lange nicht mehr in Anzahl gesehene Blumen blühten plötzlich an allen Ecken. Gleiches wäre auch passiert, wäre der Wald vom Menschen abgeholzt worden. Die Natur findet immer eine Lösung. Inzwischen sind längst neue Fichten angepflanzt. Die genannten Arten sind wieder verschwunden, dafür haben sich andere angesiedelt. In der nun Übermannshohen Schonung wachsen Pfifferlinge und Steinpilze. Ein kleiner Trost für mich persönlich. In einigen Jahren wird dort wiedér ein hoher Fischtenwald stehen. Monoton, Artenarm, Langweilig. Bis zum nächsten Sturm oder Brand. 

Keineswegs spreche ich den Menschen von Verantwortung frei, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber aus dieser Verantwortung heraus Tiere zu vermenschlichen ist kontraproduktiv. Hegen und Pflegen ist in unserer Landschaft untrennbar mit dem Töten verbunden. Maßvoll, nicht mehr als nötig und für den Seelenfrieden auch möglichst schnell und schmerzfrei. 
Für den Menschen.


----------



## gründler (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Mal kurz ne frage!
Kohlmeise du redest von deinem Bach,oder wer auch immer es könnte jeder betroffen sein.
Was würdest du tun!"ihr",wenn dein Bach unter Naturschutz gestellt wird,weil dein Nachbar meint das muß so sein er sich an Behörden wendet,die gucken sich das an und ab nächsten Jahr ist es vollbracht,du da nix aber auch gar nix mehr machen darfst,weder angeln noch graben noch blumen schneiden noch betreten weil das alles unter Strafe steht,und du zusehn must wie dein Bach dahin geht auf welche art auch immer?
Was würdest du dazu sagen,da es doch dein Bach ist?
lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ich bin zwar keine Kohlmeise:q aber genau das ist mit " meinem " kleinen Tal passiert. Und es ist immer noch " mein " Tal. Immerhin hab ich dieses Jahr die Genehmigung bekommen, den Riesenbärenklau auszugraben. Toll, nicht ?
Die Behörde hat mich dabei zwar über den Tisch gezogen, glaubt aber, ich würde die dabei entstehende Reibungshitze als Nestwärme empfinden. 
Im nächsten Frühjahr gibt´s dafür einen Ortstermin mit der Lokalpresse.  Davon weiß die Behörde aber noch nix.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



gründler schrieb:


> Mal kurz ne frage!
> Kohlmeise du redest von deinem Bach,oder wer auch immer es könnte jeder betroffen sein.
> Was würdest du tun!"ihr",wenn dein Bach unter Naturschutz gestellt wird,weil dein Nachbar meint das muß so sein er sich an Behörden wendet,die gucken sich das an und ab nächsten Jahr ist es vollbracht,du da nix aber auch gar nix mehr machen darfst,weder angeln noch graben noch blumen schneiden noch betreten weil das alles unter Strafe steht,und du zusehn must wie dein Bach dahin geht auf welche art auch immer?
> Was würdest du dazu sagen,da es doch dein Bach ist?
> lg



Hier ist die Meise wieder!
Gründler, keine Ahnung, was ich dann machen würde. Ärgern würde es mich auf jeden Fall. Aber so ein Fall ist mir noch nie zu Ohren gekommen. Du musst allerdings wissen, dass der Frankendickkopf ziemlich ausgeprägt ist.
Zumindest schlossen sich alle lokalen Vereine zusammen, als ein Freizeitunternehmen unser Flüsschen in eine kommerzielle Kanuarena incl. betonierten Ein- und Ausstiegen umwandeln wollte. Wie so etwas enden kann, ist deutlich an der benachbarten Altmühl zu sehen. Im Sommer ist es beinahe unmöglich, einmal keinen Hobbykanuten zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Der Naturpark Altmühltal - dass ich nicht lache.
Bei uns hingegen hat der Typ wohl mitbekommen, dass er seine Rampen gar nicht so schnell betonieren kann, wie andere sie wieder dem Erdboden gleichmachen....weg war er und niemals wieder etwas gehört.
Das war wirklich ein kleiner Volksaufstand, hat sich aber gelohnt. _Die_ Kanuten, die ich jetzt sehe, sind leidenschaftliche Profis, sehen aus wie frisch aus Kanada importiert und wissen, wie man sich an und auf dem Wasser verhält.

Ohne dass die Angler es gewusst haben, waren sie im Sinne des Umweltschutzes tätig. Ich glaube nicht mal, dass die Fischbestandswahrung da im Vordergrund stand. Keiner wollte betonierte Uferstellen, das ist alles.


----------



## Pinn (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Freizeitangler haben lt. einem Biologen aus Wesel keinerlei Anspruch darauf, ihr Hobby auszuüben...

http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/nrz/2008/12/5/news-96197095/detail.html

und zu den "Laserkanonen", die den Biologen sauer machen:

http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/video/wdr/2008/10/29/news-87004838/detail.html

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Danke für die Links, Pinn.
Gerade der Fernsehbericht, der ja immerhin im öffentlich-rechtlichen WDR lief, hat gezeigt, dass nicht nur die Hardcorefraktion der Vogelschützer zu Worte kommt, sondern durchaus auch fischereiliche Interessen gewürdigt werden. Und am Schluss der kleinen Reportage war sogar von einem "Konsens" die Rede. Es geht also doch!


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Pinn schrieb:


> Freizeitangler haben lt. einem Biologen aus Wesel keinerlei Anspruch darauf, ihr Hobby auszuüben...
> [/URL]



Umkehrschluss =für Fische die keinen wirtschaftlichen nutzen haben,besteht kein Überlebensrecht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Umkehrschluss =für Fische die keinen wirtschaftlichen nutzen haben,besteht kein Überlebensrecht.



Wieso ist das der Umkehrschluß? Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wieso ist das der Umkehrschluß? Verstehe ich nicht.




Verstehe ich auch nicht. Gardenfly, ran an die Tastatur!
:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Pinn schrieb:


> Freizeitangler haben lt. einem Biologen aus Wesel keinerlei Anspruch darauf, ihr Hobby auszuüben...
> 
> http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/nrz/2008/12/5/news-96197095/detail.html
> 
> ...




Da hast Du Dir ja genau die passende Passage rausgesucht die Dir am besten gefällt, was? 






Gardenfly schrieb:


> Umkehrschluss =für Fische die keinen wirtschaftlichen nutzen haben,besteht kein Überlebensrecht.



Und Du greifst es so auf wie es Dir paßt...



Sorry Leute aber so ist mal wieder keine Diskussion möglich...


Den, von vielen hier abfällig, genannten "Schützern" wird immer vorgeworfen Ihr Schutz würde an der Wasseroberfläche enden...

Solche Posts sind ja quasi der Umkehrschluß... #d


----------



## Pinn (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Da hast Du Dir ja genau die passende Passage rausgesucht die Dir am besten gefällt, was?



Nö, aber die entscheidende Passage, die deutlich macht, wie dieser Herr zum Freizeitangeln und zu Anglern steht. Sein Standpunkt scheint aber nicht "der" Standpunkt der Schützer zu sein, denn sonst wären Kompromisse wie im WDR-Beitrag (2. Link) nicht möglich.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi! Wobei zu bemerken wäre, daß der wirschaftliche Nutzen der Sportfischerei den der Berufsfischerei bei weitem übersteigt.. .
Wenn also schon gefüttert werden muß, dann doch bitte mit den Fischen der Berufsfischer - deren Paar Euros kann wohl jede Kommune verschmerzen.
Beim ausbleiben der "Angeltouries" sieht das vielerorts ganz anders aus... .
Petri!


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Pinn schrieb:


> Nö, aber die entscheidende Passage, die deutlich macht, wie dieser Herr zum Freizeitangeln und zu Anglern steht. Sein Standpunkt scheint aber nicht "der" Standpunkt der Schützer zu sein, denn sonst wären Kompromisse wie im WDR-Beitrag (2. Link) nicht möglich.
> 
> Gruß, Werner



Der Gute mann im Filmbeitrag ist aber ein anderer als der Biologe im ersten Link und somit ist die Meinung dieses Biologen es nicht wert beachtet zu werden  denn entweder ist es ein MöchtegernWichtigSein oder einer der "gegnerischen" Lobby und somit nicht objektiv, genausowenig wie ein von Anglern beauftragter Biologe nicht objektiv wäre, denn jeder "Auftragsbiologe" wird seine Ergebnisse so niederschreiben, wie es dem Auftraggeber gefällt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ...denn jeder "Auftragsbiologe" wird seine Ergebnisse so niederschreiben, wie es dem Auftraggeber gefällt.


Nu reicht´s aber bald! :r Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich bestechlich wäre und meine Gutachten allesamt wertlos (weil subjektiv)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sowas könnte man fast als Beleidigung oder gleich Rufschändung (die wiederum strafbar wäre) auffassen... 

Jeder selbstständige Biologe lebt von Aufträgen, die er von Ländern, Komunen, Verbänden oder sonstwem bekommt. Das heißt aber ja nicht, dass die Gutachten auch immer so ausfallen, dass es dem Auiftraggeber passt?!
Sicherlich gibt es bei den Biologen genauso "schwarze Schafe" wie überall sonst auch. Aber nur weil irgendein Biologe mal Mist schreibt, sind gleich alle so? #d Ein wenig Feingefühl und Differenzierung fänd ich hier schon angebracht. 





Außerdem - wo bliebe denn der Spaß, wenn immer alle mit den Gutachten einverstanden wären?


----------



## Pinn (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Wobei zu bemerken wäre, daß der wirschaftliche Nutzen der Sportfischerei den der Berufsfischerei bei weitem übersteigt.. .
> Wenn also schon gefüttert werden muß, dann doch bitte mit den Fischen der Berufsfischer - deren Paar Euros kann wohl jede Kommune verschmerzen.
> Beim ausbleiben der "Angeltouries" sieht das vielerorts ganz anders aus... .
> Petri!



Hallo Nachbar,

ich verstehe Dich voll und ganz und glaube auch zu verstehen, was Gardenfly meint. Ich denke, Ihr habt den Herrn (von) der Bislicher Insel bei Wesel nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Deshalb versuche ich mal, seine Aussagen auf meine Weise zu interpretieren:

Er ist nicht der Meinung, der Kormoran sei anders zu behandeln, je nachdem ob seine Futterfische Fangobjekt von Berufsfischern oder von Anglern sind. Da differenziert er nicht. Vielmehr besteht er darauf, dass seine  Kormorane ihre Fische bekommen.

Der Kormoran steht bei ihm im Mittelpunkt und soll in jedem Fall unangetastet bleiben. Selbst Vergrämungsmethoden lehnt er ab.

Lediglich bei Schäden durch den Kormoran differenziert er:
1. Angler haben keine Rechte sollen deshalb nix bekommen!
2. Berufsfischer sollen staatliche (!) Entschädigungen bekommen, wenn sie Schäden nachweisen können.

Ende meiner Interpretation.

Ist schon interessant, welche Positionen dieser Herr vertritt. Staatliche Subventionionierung eines Vogels anstatt Bestandsmanagement! Was ist eigentlich einfacher und belastet uns als Steuerzahler weniger?

Glücklicherweise scheint er ja mit seiner Meinung ziemlich einsam in weiter Flur zu stehen und man sollte ihm seine kleine Bislicher Insel mit den 100 Kormoranen lassen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Pinn (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es bei den Biologen genauso "schwarze Schafe" wie überall sonst auch. Aber nur weil irgendein Biologe mal Mist schreibt, sind gleich alle so? #d Ein wenig Feingefühl und Differenzierung fänd ich hier schon angebracht.



Sorry, das ich die Ausbildungs-Qualifikation des Geschäftsführers dieser Station auf der Bislicher Insel erwähnt habe, aber das ist eh schon Presse-öffentlich gewesen und seine berufliche Funktion ist auch bekannt. Außerdem scheint er ja auch die Öffentlichkeit zu suchen, um seine Meinung publik zu machen.

Noch'n Link, der haarscharf in das Thema passt:
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/muelheim/2008/11/27/news-94196170/detail.html

Da waren keine Vertreter der Angler anwesend, was ich schade finde. Die Kommentare finde ich auch wichtig, zeigen sie doch, wie Nichtangler uns sehen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nu reicht´s aber bald! :r Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich bestechlich wäre und meine Gutachten allesamt wertlos (weil subjektiv)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun mal langsam, so sollte das nicht rüberkommen 

Ein Anglerverband z.B. wird sich von anfang an einen Sachverständigen suchen und beauftragen, von dem er weiß, daß er auch Anglerfreundlich ist... Genauso wie ein Vogelschutzbund sich einen suchen wird, der auf seiner Seite steht.
Kein ANglerverband wird den Bioloen der Peta beauftragen oder umgekehrt 


Davon abgesehen haben "Beide Seiten" sowieso Ihre "Stamm-Sachverständigen" die meistens sogar noch Mitglied im entsprechenden Verband sind (bei der Peta sind das ja immer die gleichen Namen die da im Schutze Ihrer Doktortitel irgendwas verbreiten.

Eine Kommune etc. wird solche Aufträge vermutlich sogar ausschreiben müssen...?? Muß sie das? Bin mir da nicht sicher, daher auch als Frage.

Da ist wesentlich mehr Objektivität zu erwarten.


Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich FoolishFarmer, das war nun wirklich nicht gegen Dich bzw. Deinen Berufsstand gerichtet.

Oft läuft es aber so bei der Auftragserteilung, egal um welche Dienstleistung es sich handelt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ich weiß schon wie es gemeint war... 
Ich wollte nur dazu anmahnen, nicht gleich einen ganzen Berufsstand zu verunglimpfen, was hier leider öfters mal passiert. Ist schon interessant wie oft von "Naturschützern" (als die die Angler sich ja selbst gerne betiteln) insbesondere die Biologen gerne verissen werden. 

Denn immerhin versucht man als Sachverständiger ja objektiv und neutral zu bleiben. Zumindest sollte das so sein...
Das es in der Praxis leider nicht immer so ist, ist auch klar. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass sich viele Verbände eigene Sachverständige (z.B. Biologen) "halten".

Hier liegt dann vermutlich auch die Crux der Sache - denn ein unabhängiges Gutachten (natürlich müssen Behörden sowas ausschreiben) ist halt auch neutral geschrieben. Kein Stoff für die Presse... nichts worüber sich die Mäuler zerissen werden. :g
Interessant wird sowas immer erst, wenn ein Sachverständigen-Gutachten eine vorgegebene Meinung wiederspiegelt. |rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon wie es gemeint war...
> Ich wollte nur dazu anmahnen, nicht gleich einen ganzen Berufsstand zu verunglimpfen, was hier leider öfters mal passiert. Ist schon interessant wie oft von "Naturschützern" (als die die Angler sich ja selbst gerne betiteln) insbesondere die Biologen gerne verissen werden.
> 
> Denn immerhin versucht man als Sachverständiger ja objektiv und neutral zu bleiben. Zumindest sollte das so sein...
> ...



Danke, wenn ich Dir da auf die Füße gelatscht sein sollte möchte ich mich in aller Form dafür entschuldigen #h

An Verallgemeinerungen ist mir nämlich nicht gelegen.

Genau das habe ich gemeint: 





> dass sich viele Verbände eigene Sachverständige (z.B. Biologen) "halten".



Das macht die Sache problematisch, an unabhängigen Gutachten ist da keinem gelegen, weder den Naturschutzverbänden noch den Anglerverbänden, die eigenen Interessen stehen da immer im Vordergrund.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi!@ Kohlmeise: Wie sollten uns die Nichtangler denn sehen? Bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit unserer Verbände... .
Im Grunde haben wir die Chance auf einen Erhalt unseres Hobbys schon längst vertan. Die Jäger haben da eher Chancen; besser gebildet, mehr Geld und viel engagierter.
Aber auch das Bild des Einzelnen ist bei uns nicht so prickelnd - wenn man Samstags mal so am Forellensee vorbei schlendert.. - und das wird unserem Hobby auch den Gar aus machen.
Wir kommen in der Öffentlichkeit als debile Möder an - und unsere Verbände, die Fachblätter und der einzelne Angler tun recht wenig dagegen.. .
Das gegen den Kormora wenigstens partiell etwas unternommen wird, ist ja auch nicht gerade auf dem Mist unserer Verbände gewachsen.
Petri!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

@rhinefisher

Ganz so schlimm wird es wohl nicht kommen mit unser aller Leidenschaft. Ich jedenfalls werde wohl angeln bis ich umfalle.
Was die öffentliche Wahrnehmung der Angler als grenzdebile Vollidioten betrifft...,

das wäre wohl einen eigenen Thread wert. Also wenn du ihn starten willst, bin dabei.
#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was die öffentliche Wahrnehmung der Angler als grenzdebile Vollidioten betrifft



Davon gibts anteilsmäßig gegenüber den Jägern wohl bei uns Anglern nen Ganze Ecke mehr auf die das auch zutrifft ;-)

Also ich hab schon so manchen Vollpfosten am Wasser gesehen.

Ein Ende der Hobbyangelei sehe ich indes nicht, das halte ich für Schwarzmalerei.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Das meiste was wir " Normalsterblichen " zu lesen bekommen sind keine Gutachten, sondern Interpretationen daraus. Drum scheint das manchmal " komisch ".


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht. Gardenfly, ran an die Tastatur!
> :m



Weil es den Typen nur um das "Hobby Angeln" geht (Berufsfischer bekommen Ausgleichszahlungen) ,bedeutet doch, das die Gefahr eines Aussterbens einiger Fischarten/Lokalrassen überhaupt nicht realisiert wurde.
Hauptsache dem Vogel geht es gut,aber da kommen wir wieder zu dem berühmten Zitat mit dem Naturschutz und der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Debilofant (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Weil ich gerade beim Surfen zufällig drüber gestolpert bin, verlinke ich mal diesen Beitrag, da er hier in diesen Thread wohl ganz gut rein passt.

Liefert zumindest anhand konkreter Beispiele eine Reihe von Zahlen und schildert recht plastisch die Auswirkungen des Faktors Kormoran.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Debilofant:

Danke für den Link, der in der Beschreibung der Karpfenteichwirtschaft vor allem zeigt, wie man auf subtile Art und Weise die Gesetze der Logik biegen kann, bis sie zum eigenen Verständnis passen.

Es wird hier auf eine jahrhundertelange Tradition der Karpfenzucht verwiesen, die nun durch den Einfall des Kormorans bedroht scheint. Völlig unter den Tisch gekehrt wird die Tatsache, dass erst die Quasi-Ausrottung des Vogels eine solch extensive Nutzung des Landes ermöglichte. Wer war zuerst da, die Henne oder das Ei? In diesem Fall ganz klar. Den Kormoran _gibt es einfach_, die Karpfenteiche _wurden geschaffen_. Wer hat also die älteren Rechte?

Mich langweilt mittlerweile diese kleinkarierte Denke. Wir heulen für den Regenwald und über mitleidserregende Dokumentationen über den Zustand der Population der Berglöwen irgendwo auf der Welt. Wir demonstrieren gegen die Zerstörung der letzten Wildnisareale der Erde. Es ist sehr schick geworden, sich "sicher zertifizierte Mahagonimöbel" zu kaufen. Alles für den Erhalt der Natur und der Vielfalt des Lebens. 
Kaum aber zeigt sich die Natur bei uns und fordert ein Stück Fressen vom Gabentisch, wandelt sich diese Einstellung gar seltsam. Wir wollen uns nämlich _nicht_ ändern, wollen eben _nicht_ im viel zitierten "Einklang mit der Natur" leben - denn wenn wir das wirklich anstreben würden, könnten solche Diskussionen wie die um den Kormoran gar nicht erst hochkommen. 

So schützen wir die Welt also weiter vom Fernsehsessel aus.
Prost!


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Sehr interessanter Link, Raik. Danke dafür.

@ Kohlmeise

Muß ich noch erwähnen dass Du mir aus der Seele schreibst. :q

Es ist eine ganz große Krux, dass immer wieder Naturschutz mit dem Schutz von Monokulturen ( und nix anderes ist die Teichwirtschaft ) und kommerziellen Interessen gleichgestellt wird. Es ist im Grunde eine Vergewaltigung des Naturschutzes, diesen vor den Karren der Wirtschaft zu spannen. Ganz gleich ob beim Kormoran oder beim Aal.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hallo , 

Kann es sein das ihr davon ausgeht das die jetzige Bestandsdichte des Kormorans keine negative Auswirkungen auf die Fischbestände hat?
Kann es sein das ihr der Fischwirtschaft die Schuld gebt , das der Kormoranbestand seine jetzige Größe erreicht hat?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ja und Nein Gunnar.

Ja natürlich hat die Teichwirtschaft und auch z.T. die Besatzpraktiken eine hervorragende Lebensgrundlage für den Kormoran geschaffen. Kormoranische Schlaraffenländer halt.

Und natürlich hat der Kormoran, dort wo er massenhaft auftritt, auch Einfluß auf die Fischbestände. Sehr zum Leidwesen der dortigen Angler. Ausrotten wird der Kormoran in einem intakten Gewässer keine Art, der ist schon vorher weg weil er nicht mehr genug zu fressen findet. Aber eben halt die Bestände ausdünnen.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



> Ausrotten wird der Kormoran in einem intakten Gewässer keine Art, der ist schon vorher weg weil er nicht mehr genug zu fressen findet. Aber eben halt die Bestände ausdünnen.


Und warum gibts es dann Gewässer die Fisch - bzw. Artenmäßig tot sind??
 Die Gewässer müssen also soweit ausgedünnt werden das weder Fischer noch Angler was mit diesen anfangen können. Dann haut der Vogel von allein ab. Und wenn wieder viel Geld und Zeit investiert wurde das der Fischbestand sich erholt hat ............. Dann kommt der Vogel zurück und kann und darf alles wieder zu nichte machen.


Wenn ich die Historie mal hier in der Gegend verkürzt betrachte,
Um 1900 gab es hier  nur sehr wenige Kormorane. Aus diesen wenigen wurden so viel das sich das auf die Fischwirschaft neg auswirkte. Als Folge daraus wurde er bekämpft und fast ausgerottet. Dann wurde er geschützt und hat heute wieder eine Dichte erreicht in der sich wiederum neg. auswirkt.  Da der Vogel nicht dezimiert werden darf muß diese neg. Auswirkung anders ausgeglichen werden. Also erfolgt Besatz. Dieser Besatz sort natürlich für eine noch Weitere Bestandsdichte. also noch mehr Besatz........ Der Kleislauf ist perfekt.

 Als naheliegende Lösung wär eine Dezemierung des Kormorans auf eine Menge in der er keinen nachhaltigen Schaden anrichten kann. Als Folge daraus wären Besatzmaßnahmen wie im jetzigen Umfang garnicht mehr möglich. Im Ideealfall sind die Gewässer dann wieder in der Lage aus eigner Kraft die Menge an Fisch zu erzeugen mit der Fischer und Angler leben kann. Für Arten die sich nicht selbst regenerieren können bräuchte zumindest der Besatz nicht mehr so hoch gewählt werden da ja keine wesentlichen Verluste mehr kompensiert werden müssen.

Als Ergebnis dessen könnte der Fischer von seiner Tätigkeit leben , der Angler könnte seinem Hobby nach gehen und der Kormoran würde auch weiterhin exestieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ganz genau Gunnar,

ich hab nie was anderes behauptet. Dennoch bleibt es dabei, dass das nix mit Naturschutz zu tun hat, sondern lediglich mit den Interessen von Anglern und Fischern. Ein Eingriff in die Kormoranpopulation sollte nicht mit naturschützerischen Argumenten erfolgen, sondern ganz klar die Interessen wiederspiegeln. Das wäre glaubhafter. 
Es ist im Prinzip das Gleiche wie mit dem Borkenkäfer. Der wird bekämpft um den Wald zu retten. Nein, wird er nicht. Er wird bekämpft um die Monokulturen zu schützen. Selbstverständlich absolut nachvollziehbar aus Sicht der Betroffenen.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Moin Ralf,



> Dennoch bleibt es dabei, dass das nix mit Naturschutz zu tun hat, sondern lediglich mit den Interessen von Anglern und Fischern. Ein Eingriff in die Kormoranpopulation sollte nicht mit naturschützerischen Argumenten erfolgen, sondern ganz klar die Interessen wiederspiegeln. Das wäre glaubhafter.


Seen  , Flüsse  , Teiche usw. gehören doch auch zur Natur. Und wenn diese durch das massenhafte Auftreten einer Tierart geschädigt wird , muß man doch auch diesen Teil der Natur schützen. Und wer bitteschön soll sich dafür einsetzen? Sicher in erster Linie die die Nutznießer vom diesen Teil der Natur sind. Wo ist das Problem dabei?? Soll dem Angler , dem Fischer verboten werden in diesen Zusammenhang von Naturschutz zu sprechen?? Das ist doch Erbsenzählerei!!Ansonsten müßte man dem *wahren *Naturschützern vorwerfen das für sie der Naturschutz an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört.

Es ist doch völlig Hupe Wer-Was-Warum macht. Es muß was gemacht werden und das Ergebnis muß stimmen. Klauberein um Begrifflichkeiten machem da keinen Sinn.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Moin Gunnar,

der Kormoran schädigt die Natur nicht. Er schädigt den Menschen im Bezug auf seine wirtschaftlichen und freizeitmäßigen Interessen. Und das ist übel genug und rechtfertigt ausgewogene Maßnahmen zum Schutz dieser Interessen. Wenn hier nun von Seiten der Angler oder Fischer der Naturschutz als treibende Kraft angegeben wird, so ist das schlichtweg unglaubwürdig und sehr leicht zu entkräften.
In einem Land, in dem pauschalisieren Volkssport ist, werden dann alle Bemühungen zum Schutz der Natur durch Angler in den selben Topf geworfen. 
Es ist schon ein bisschen mehr als Wortklauberei, wenn man da trennt. Trennen und differenzieren täte uns Anglern im übrigen sehr gut. Es würde mehr Verständnis beim Problem der Überpopulationen bringen und weniger Hysterie, wenn mal zwei Kormorane an einem Teich gesehen werden. 
Wir haben berechtigte Interessen bezüglich unserer Fischbestände und ich verstehe nicht, warum wir das nicht so sagen wie es ist.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Wenn der Kormoran so natürlich ist,warum haben Äschen in der Evulution keinen Fluchtreflex dagegen entwickelt ?

Wer den Kormoran um jeden Preis schützen will,soll auch seinen Hass gegen Fische/Angler/Fischer zugeben.
Es gibt im Netz einige Fraktionen die das Angeln abschaffen wollen,auch um den Peis der gesammten ausrottung aller Fischarten (oft auf NABU-Seiten Links zu finden).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

@Ralle 24: |good:

So sehe ich das auch, mit vorgeschobenen Argumenten wie dem Naturschutz kommt man da nicht weiter, wenn dann muss man sich an die Fakten halten - es werden die Interessen von Anglern und Fischern beeinträchtigt, die Natur würde sich schon selber einpendeln, vermutlich anders als wir uns das vorstellen und wünschen, aber es würde zu einem Gleichgewicht kommen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

In der ganzen Diskussion wird immer wieder vergessen, dass es unter der Oberfläche noch wesentlich mehr gibt als Fische, Fische und Fische... |rolleyes

Wenn es nur um Fisch geht, ist es so wie Ralle es darstellt: Das hat nichts mit Naturschutz zu tun, denn selbiger sollte immer die Gesamtheit darstellen.
Da der Kormoran niemals alle Fische in einem Gewässer ausrotten kann/ wird, bleibt die Frage offen wie groß der Schaden für die Natur tatsächlich ist. Denn mitunter können Fische (wenn sie nicht in Art und Umfang an ein Gewässer angepasst sind) selbst erheblichen Schaden verursachen.

Schaut euch doch mal in "natürlichen" Gewässern (da wo es noch welche gibt) um - i.d.R. ist dort nicht genug Fisch vorhanden um die Nachfrage (von Anglermengen, wie sie bei uns normal sind) zu decken. Anders ausgedrückt sind natürliche Gewässer oftmals recht fischarm...
Wenn also ein Gewässer vom Kormoran ausgedünnt wird, ist es möglicherweise sogar viel naturnäher als vorher.#c



Dies oben nur mal als Gedankenspiel. Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass es für ein Gewässer nicht immer schlecht ist, wenn es nur noch wenig Fische darin gibt. Dies könnte man sozusagen als Gegenthese zur Besatzpolitik anführen.
In der Tat wäre es ehrlicher zu sagen: "Wir wollen die Nachfrage an Fisch decken können, damit wir zufrieden unserem Hobby/ Beruf nachgehen können. Dazu muss der Kormoran dezimiert werden!"
Zumindest könnte man dann ehrlich argumentieren. Wirtschaftlicher Nutzen vs. Natur wird oft genug diskutiert und auch oft genug zu Ungunsten der Natur entschieden. 

Niemand bestreitet indes, dass Angler AUCH Naturschützer sind. Aber das auf die Bestandszähmung des Kormorans auszuweiten wird leider immer wieder nach hinten losgehen, da das Argument ganz einfach zu dünn ist.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Rehi Ralf,



> Es würde mehr Verständnis beim Problem der Überpopulationen bringen und weniger Hysterie, wenn mal zwei Kormorane an einem Teich gesehen werden.


Wenn hier an einem 8haTeich 2 Kormorane rumflattern greif ich entspannt zum Fehrnglas und beobachte den Fall . Wenn allerdings 200 Vögel dort auf Beute aus sind greif ich ins lehre. Denn die Schrootflinte die jetz von nöten wäre hab ich nicht. Und dann ist auch Hysterie angebracht wenn innerhalb von wenigen Augenblicken die Arbeit von Jahren kaputt gemacht wird.



> Wir haben berechtigte Interessen bezüglich unserer Fischbestände und ich verstehe nicht, warum wir das nicht so sagen wie es ist.


Na wenn ich hier die Zeitung aufschlage und lese was die Fischer zu der Problematik sagen oder die Angler ........... das steht eindeutig worum es geht. Da muß man lange lange suchen um das Wort " Naturschutz" zu finden.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

1920 wurden im Peenestrom /Achterwasser 2000 Zentner Aal gefangen ,.1990 waren es noch 20 Zentner. Heute wird , damit das Aalgeschäft noch läuft , Aal aus Zuchtfarmen dazu gekauft. Die 20000 Kormorane da oben sind sicher völlig schuldlos daran. Also warten bis sowenig Fisch vorhanden ist und der Kormoran von allein verschwindet. Ganz tolle Idee.


----------



## Prodigy (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Moment Gunnar! Am zurückgegangenen Aalbestand ist der Angler/ Fischer selber schuld. Da hat der Kormoran weniger mit zu tun. 

Zitat Wikipedia: "Glasaale werden in großen Mengen vor den europäischen Küsten gefangen, um direkt verzehrt oder in Aquakulturen gemästet zu werden. In den letzten Jahren gingen die Fangzahlen dramatisch zurück."

Da schiebt der Mensch seine Machereien mal wieder in fremde Schuhe!
Kein feiner ZUG!

Trotzdem bin ich für einen Abschuss der Kormoranpopulationen. An meinem Heimgewässer zählen wir an manchen Tagen bis zu 150 Stück! Auf einem See mit gerademal 3 hektar! Alle Stege und Bäume sind zugeschissen! Und die Fische weg! Wo sind sie nur?! Ich weiß es nicht! Denke das dort neuerdings mit Dynamit gefischt wird! Ja das muss es sein!

Na denn liebe Jäger frohes abknallen! Und sie sind fleißig dabei! Bei uns steht der Kormoran nämlich nicht mehr unter Naturschutz!


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi Lasse,

Natürlich bin ich nicht so blind und geben dem Kormoran die alleinige Schuld.

 Aber speziel beim Peenestrom/Achterwasser dürfte es dem Fischer /Angler unmöglich sein das Gewässer leer zu fischen. Und was die Glasaale betrift...... Der Fang darauf , in dieser Region , ist/war vom Umfang her mehr als nur zu vernachlässigen. Die damalige DDR mußte 80% der Menge an Glasaal importieren. ...... weil eben die natürlichen Vorkommen davon in dem Teil der Ostseeregion mehr als bescheiden war.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

hallo Gunnar, ersetze das Wort Aal durch Schleie und schon passt es besser,am Rückgang der Aales ist der Raubtierkapitalismus schuld (nicht die Angler).


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Nun vergeß mal nicht das sich der Vogel nicht nur vom Fisch ernährt und das er es nicht jeden Tag schafft diese Fischmenge zu erbeuten. Und dann noch die Tage andenen er garnicht loszieht. ............... Dann sieht die Rechnung schon mal anders aus.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Moin,


Gardenfly schrieb:


> hallo Gunnar, ersetze das Wort Aal durch Schleie und schon passt es besser,am Rückgang der Aales ist der Raubtierkapitalismus schuld (nicht die Angler).


  Nun weiß ich nicht worauf du hinauswillst.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Was die Schleie ´betrifft............... In den letzten Jahren fang ich immer mehr davon...........und das obwohl die Schleie bei mir nur Beifang ist........


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Immer mehr Schleie ?
Wow,hier gibt es keine mehr,und fragst du einen Fischzücher nach Besatzfisch, sagt der nur vergiss es,sterben bald aus,da die nicht vor dem Kormoran fliehen.


----------



## sebastian_h (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

@ gunnar

oh doch......man kann mit sicherheit sagen das der kormoran jeden tag auf beutezug ist und gerade an gewässern ist er ein reiner fischfresser....leichter beute zu machen geht ja gar nicht....und ausserdem sind kormoran perfekte schwimmer und taucher....das darf man auch nicht vergessern....häufig sieht man sich ja in ganzen rudeln gemeinsam jagen...das nicht schön mit anzusehen..:c

PS:als der kormoran nocht stark unter naturschutz stand haben alle gemeckert und geheult und man war sich einig, das vieh muss weg.
doch jetzt wo sie zum teil nicht mehr geschützt sind werden sie, so hab ich den eindruck, nicht geschossen..im gegenteil ich glaube die viecher vermehren sich so stark, dass man mit dem abschuss gar nicht mehr hinterher kommt....tja und irgendwann werden sie jedes gewässer "besetzt" haben und man setzt die fische nur noch für die kormorane ein.das wird ein spass:q

das ist meine meinung zu diesem thema

mfg sebastian


----------



## hans albers (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

..kein kormoran wird je ein gewässer
in ein total fischleeres gewässer verwandeln,

..das schafft bis heute nur der mensch...:q



greetz
lars


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Stimmt , es reicht ja aus das der Teich soweit leer ist um den Fischer in den Ruin zu treiben.


----------



## Pinn (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



sebastian_h schrieb:


> PS:als der kormoran nocht stark unter naturschutz stand haben alle gemeckert und geheult und man war sich einig, das vieh muss weg.
> doch jetzt wo sie zum teil nicht mehr geschützt sind werden sie, so hab ich den eindruck, nicht geschossen..im gegenteil ich glaube die viecher vermehren sich so stark, dass man mit dem abschuss gar nicht mehr hinterher kommt...
> 
> mfg sebastian


 
Da könntest Du sogar Recht haben.

Manche Jäger lehnen es sogar ab, Kormorane zu schießen, weil sie nicht zum Verzehr geeignet und schwer zu bejagen seien. Enten und Gänse fielen mehr. Der Kormoran sei pfiffig. Einmal aufgeschreckt, bleibe er außer Reichweite der Jäger.
Quelle: http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/staedte/muelheim/2008/11/27/news-94196170/detail.html

Persönlich hat mir ein Angelfreund und Jäger mal erzählt, für Kormorane sei seinen Jagdfreunden die Munition zu schade. Die sei schließlich auch nicht umsonst...

Worauf ich hinaus will:

Wenn wir hier erstmal als Konsens festhalten können, das in manchen Regionen eine Bestandsregulierung der Kormoranpopulationen im Interesse der Fischerei und der Angler sinnvoll ist (Naturschutz lass ich mal außen vor), gäbe es da also noch einen weiteren Aspekt:

Was nützen uns landesrechtliche oder andere Genehmigungen aller Art zum Abschuss einer gewissen Zahl von Kormoranen, die ja auch immer eine gewisse Verpflichtung darstellen, falls es an Leuten (sprich Jägern) fehlt, diese auch umzusetzen? Antwort wäre: Nix!

Im Jagdrecht kenn ich mich nicht aus, sondern weiss nur, dass der Kormoran in mehreren Bundesländern bejagt werden darf. Aber ob die Zahl der Jäger ausreicht, die bereit sind, ihrer Jagdpflicht (?) auf den Kormoran nachzukommen, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Zum jagdbaren Wild gehört er in NRW wohl mittlerweile, also müssten Kreisjägerschaften auch für die Vermeidung von Flurschäden zuständig sein.

Wenn ich allerdings solche Statements lese wie in dem verlinkten Zeitungsartikel oben, kommen mir leichte Zweifel, ob wir als Angler mit den Jägern an einem Strang ziehen.

Hier gibt es ja auch einige Jäger, die sicher dazu etwas sagen können.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## sebastian_h (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

@pinn

stimm ich voll und ganz zu


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Noch ein interessanter Link, der die Verteilung des Kormorans in Deutschland im Januar 2003 wiederspiegelt, gezählt wurden die Individuen an den Schlafplätzen.

http://dda-web.de/downloads/texts/publications/wahl_et_al_kormoran2003_screen.pdf

Zwei bedeutende Ergebnisse lassen sich feststellen:

1. Die Population ist im Vergleich zu einer Zählung Mitte der 90er kaum angestiegen.
2. Im Gegensatz zur letzten Zählung erfolgte eine Verteilung mehr in die Fläche hinein. Neben der jahreszeitlich bedingten Vereisung mancher Gewässer werden auch zunehmende Vergrämungsaktionen dafür verantwortlich gemacht.

Was mich sehr überraschte: Von einem Nord-Südgefälle der Populationsgrößen kann keine Rede sein. Bayern war mit über 6000 gezählten Individuen die kormoranreichste Region Deutschlands. Sicher nur eine Momentaufnahme, die zumindest aber die große Mobilität des Vogels zeigt.


----------



## Heuxs (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi Kohlmeise

Wenn Bayern mit 6000 Tieren die Meisten haben sollte,was stand da beim Bundesland MV?


----------



## Pinn (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Heuxs schrieb:


> Hi Kohlmeise
> 
> Wenn Bayern mit 6000 Tieren die Meisten haben sollte,was stand da beim Bundesland MV?


 
39 Kormorane in MV, 91 in Brandenburg... Nach den Schilderungen von Gunnar und anderen Boardies aus dieser Gegend kann ich diese Zahlen leider nicht ernstnehmen, auch wenn sie schon 5 Jahre alt sind.

Hallo Kohlmeise, kann es sein, dass diese Zahlen mit der Anzahl der Vogelzähler in den betreffenden Bundesländern korrelieren und man sie deshalb in die Tonne hauen kann?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Warscheinlich sind die Bayern in der Hinsicht ehrlicher,je öfter ein Bundesland rot war/ist desto häufiger kann ich über deren Kormoranberichte nur weinen.
Ich höhre leider von einigen im Board immer ,die Frage nach Gutachten,Erfahrungsberichte werden immer angezweifelt.
Nur weil einer Studiert hat, ist er nicht klügen (die Eltern hatten nur mehr Geld),oft sind diese Leute sogar "Betriebsblind" gegenüber nicht studierter Bereiche.


----------



## Pinn (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Warscheinlich sind die Bayern in der Hinsicht ehrlicher,je öfter ein Bundesland rot war/ist desto häufiger kann ich über deren Kormoranberichte nur weinen.
> Ich höhre leider von einigen im Board immer ,die Frage nach Gutachten,Erfahrungsberichte werden immer angezweifelt.
> Nur weil einer Studiert hat, ist er nicht klügen (die Eltern hatten nur mehr Geld),oft sind diese Leute sogar "Betriebsblind" gegenüber nicht studierter Bereiche.


 
Hallo Gardenfly,

bitte höre auf zu Weinen und komm mal wieder etwas runter! Ich habe nicht studiert und bin hoffentlich auch nicht betriebsblind, sondern kann glaube ich etwas lesen und das Gelesene auch verstehen! Die Zahlen aus meinem letzen Posting habe ich genau der Veröffentlichung entnommen, die Kohlmeise als Link hier eingebracht hast. Und die schienen und erscheinen mir immer noch genau so unglaubwürdig wie meinem Vorposter. Das ist kein Vorwurf gegen Kohlmeise, im Gegenteil. 

Ich bin ihm sogar dankbar für den Link! Zeigt es doch, wie leichtfertig und skrupellos anscheinend ehrenwerte Interessensgruppen mit dubiosen Zahlen operieren, wenn es ihnen in den Kram passt. Das ist peinlich, wenn es so offensichtlich geschieht!

Und was diese Geschichte mit der Parteienlandschaft in der BRD zu tun haben soll, will mir erst recht nicht in den Kopf!

In der Kormoranfrage bin ich nicht zuletzt durch diese Diskussion hier zu einem pragmatischeren Standpunkt gekommen, der weniger als vorher mit Naturschutz im engeren Sinne zu tun hat: Wenn es im Interesse der gewerblichen Fischerei und der Freizeitangelei (inklusive damit verbundenem Fremdenverkehr) sinnvoll erscheint, Kormoranbestände zu regulieren, darf man darüber nachdenken.

Da unterscheiden sich Länder mit roter Regierung nicht von solchen mit schwarzer, schwarzgüner oder anderen bunten Koalitionen.:q

Gruß, Werner


----------



## ankaro (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Am Vereinsgewässer, gleichzeitig auch mein Hausgewässer bin ich ca. 4mal Wöchentlich.
Ein sehr schöner "mittelgroßer" See.
Es wird an diesem Gewässer sehr viel und oft gefischt, jedoch nur selten von Erfahrenen Anglern rausgeholt.
Der See ist jedoch nur von wenigen Pfaden begänglich.. es führt ein Weg komplett um den See ca. 10-20m vom Ufer entfernt.
Jedoch ist die komplette längst Seite des Sees Naturschutzgebiet, dort ist der weg ca. 100m vom Ufer entfernt.
Auf der Naturschutz seite hangelt sich eine Steinpackung 20m vom Ufer entfernt lang.
Man kann im Frühjahr sehen wie große Waller und Karpfen über die Steinpackung springen. 
Dort werden Wahrscheinlich viele Kleine "Babykarpfen" gezeugt, da es dort auch sehr flache Stellen gibt.
Leider müssen wir Angler andauernt mit ansehn wie zwischen 10-20 Kormorane auf der Steinpackung sitzten und einen Fisch nach dem anderen Vertilgen.
Es ist oft sehr hart zu sehn wie die Kormorane fressen.
*Was am aller schlimmsten ist, die Kormorane machen nichtmals vor ganzjährig geschützen Fischen stopp.|gr:*
Die schönsten Tiere werden vertilgt, es Kursieren momentan von einem Fotografen der Fotos machte einige Bilder, auf denen mehrere Kormorane beim Fressen zu sehn sind, 
auf den Fotos sind auch meist die Fische zu erkennen.
Jeodch wissen wir nun eins án unserem See zu schätzen.
Es sind 1. noch Fische da, auch wenn niemand die fäng.
und 2. wir haben eine Ungemeine Artenvielfalt im See.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



ankaro schrieb:


> Man kann im Frühjahr sehen wie große Waller und Karpfen über die Steinpackung springen.
> 
> *Was am aller schlimmsten ist, die Kormorane machen nichtmals vor ganzjährig geschützen Fischen stopp.|gr:*


 
Das Gleiche hab ich von Wallern, Hechten und Zandern auch schon gehört. Echt gemein die Viecher.:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo Kohlmeise, kann es sein, dass diese Zahlen mit der Anzahl der Vogelzähler in den betreffenden Bundesländern korrelieren und man sie deshalb in die Tonne hauen kann?
> 
> Gruß, Werner




Morgen Werner!

Also ich weiß nicht genau, wie diese Zahlen interpretiert werden sollen. Da es sich hier um eine doch recht groß angelegte Studie handelt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass einige Bundesländer anders behandelt werden als andere. Die Herren wissen schon, wie sie es machen müssen, andernfalls wäre die ganze Studie sinnlos, und DAS ist mit Sicherheit nicht deren Anspruch.

Aber man sollte schon die Grundlage beachten. Gezählt wurden Tiere im Hochwinter an ihren Schlafplätzen. Liegen diese an Stillwassern, so waren die Vögel höchstwahrscheinlich wegen Vereisung dort nicht mehr anzutreffen. In dem Dokument ist ja auch die Rede davon, dass sehr viele Kormorane sich in Richtung der Flüsse aufgemacht haben. 

und wie gesagt: das ist nur eine Momentaufnahme.


----------



## Heuxs (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi Kohlmeise

Diese Zahlen bei der Zählung kann man nicht ernst nehmen.

Als Beispiel: Am Neuendorfersee bei Lübben sind ganze Baumstrecken abgestorben....nur an den einen See reichen keine Hundert Tiere.

Und 39 in MV,wenn es nicht so traurig wäre würde man sagen,die sind im Rostocker Zoo...


----------



## Kampfler (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



ankaro schrieb:


> *Was am aller schlimmsten ist, die Kormorane machen nichtmals vor ganzjährig geschützen Fischen stopp.|gr:*



und der Kormoran schrieb: "unglaublich diese Menschen, was die alles vertilgen, von denen gibts so unglaublich viele, die vor keiner geschützten Art halt machen!!!"

Wie kann irgendein Angler hier behaupten, er interessiere sich für Naturschutz, wenn er gleichzeitig einer Tierart ans Leder will, deren Aufkommen sich durch die Natur von allein regelt, gibts keine Fische mehr im Wasser, geht auch die Kormoranpopulation zurück, gehen die Kormorane zurück, erholen sich die Fischbestände wieder.
Und wenn jemand nen Zuchtteich hält, muss er damit rechnen, dass nicht nur er auf die Fische darin scharf ist. 
Wenn ich in ner Großstadt einen Haufen frische Nahrungsmittel auf die Straße lege, werden auch aus allen Ecken Menschen kommen und sich davon was nehmen, ist der Haufen wieder weg, sinds die Menschen auch. Kann man sich nicht einfach mal am Wasser sitzend der Natur mit ihren zahlreichen Arten erfreuen???

PS: der Text ist nicht auf ankaro bezogen, fand das Zitat nur äußerst spaßig, hast du doch ncith ernst gemeint oder???


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Nochmal zur Studie.

Kormorane sind bekanntlicherweise nicht über das Ganze Jahr standorttreu. Die Verlinkte Studie bezieht sich auf Zählungen an den Schlafplätzen im Winter. Da sind die Bestände logischerweise stark Witterungsabhängig. Das geht auch aus dem Text der Studie eindeutig hervor. 
Sie ist somit vielleicht für Vogelkundler interessant und wichtig, für die Erhebung von Gesamtpopulationen bzw. evtl. Schädigungen irrelevant. Dazu wäre eine permanente Zählung über das ganze Jahr und ganz Europa nötig.
Das aber ist sicher nicht darstellbar.


----------



## ankaro (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Kampfler schrieb:


> PS: der Text ist nicht auf ankaro bezogen, fand das Zitat nur äußerst spaßig, hast du doch ncith ernst gemeint oder???


 

Nene eigentlich nicht!!!!
Also hätte mich echt gewunder wenn ein Kormoran ein Fisch fängt und denn dann nachher wieder ausspuckt weil der geschützt ist:v..

Aber ist echt schade, denn an dem Weiher sind echt schöne Fische, und wenn man dann noch weiss ausser dem Kormoran fängt die fast keiner echt >>Schade|uhoh:eigentlich


----------



## Kampfler (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

tja auf fangtechnik der Kormorane kann man nur neidisch blicken, die jungs haben bessere fangquote als wir angler :q


----------



## Pinn (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Mal abgesehen von der hochinteressanten Folgerung, dass Kormorane auf zugefrorenen Seen nicht tauchen und jagen können und deshalb lieber woanders hinfliegen, kann ich der Zählung (Studie finde ich übertrieben) keine neuen neuen Erkenntnisse entnehmen.

Eine ernstzunehmende Studie hätte den Nachweis darüber enthalten müssen, dass die 400 ehrenamtlichen Zähler in den verschiedenen Bundesländern, die sich aus den beteiligten Verbänden rekrutierten, auch gleichmäßig und flächendeckend über das Gebiet der BRD verteilt waren. Allein schon deshalb, weil sofort die erste Grafik den Eindruck vermittelt, der gesamte Nordosten, also fast ein Viertel der BRD, sei im Januar 2003 fast kormoranfrei gewesen. Gut, es gibt den Hinweis der Autoren auf meine massive Kälteflucht aus diesen Regionen und den Hinweis auf große Kormoranrastplätze an der Ostseeküste, was sicher auch stimmt.

Wenn es im Januar 2003 in ganz Deutschland gefroren hat und alle Teiche und Seen von Eis bedeckt waren, stellt sich mir die Frage, warum die Kormorane und ihre nächtlichen Ruheplätze in MV, Brandenburg, Berlin, Teilen von Sachsen-Anhalt sowie den nördlichen Teilen von Sachsen und Thüringen und dem östlichen Teil von Niedersachsen kaum noch nachgewiesen werden konnten, aber in den südlichen und westlichen Bundesländern sehr wohl und in großer Zahl. Entfernung zur Ostssee? Ich vermute da vielmehr und zuallererst bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils methodische Fehler bei der Zählung.

Übrigens wären auf einen Rastplatz- und Vogelzähler in der BRD ca. 800 Quadratkilometer Fläche gekommen, wenn die Fläche der BRD gleichmäßig auf alle Zähler verteilt worden wäre. Ich gehe aber davon aus, das in den mitgliederstarken und mitgliederschwachen Gegenden gemeinsame Aktionen von Teams stattgefunden haben, so das sich die abzuzählenden Flächen in den mitgliederschwachen Gegenden potenziert haben. Da helfen dann auch keine europaweit standardisierten Erhebungsbögen mehr. Das Ergebnis der Zählung wäre fragwürdig!

Aber eine Interpretation des Zählergebnisses in Verbindung mit früheren Erhebungen durch die Autoren scheint interessant zu sein: Von 1985 bis 1995 sehen sie eine stärkere Bestandszunahme, von 1995 auf 2003 nur noch eine leichte und unerhebliche, aber immerhin.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Landratte1 (7. Januar 2009)

*TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

*Ich möchte hier auf einen Newsletter von TASSO e.V. aufmerksam machen, den ich erhalten habe. Leider ist eine Verlinkung zur HP und dem Artikel wegen Umbauarbeiten zurzeit nicht möglich. Er kann nur über Newsletter empfangen werden. Sollte meine Kopie mit Quellenangabe nicht genehmigt sein, bitte ich, dieses Thema sofort zu löschen. *


*TASSO-Newsletter*​ 


*Länder legalisieren Jagd auf Kormorane*​ 

Der Kormoran galt in Deutschland lange Zeit als fast ausgestorben. Die Fischerei sah in ihm eine starke Konkurrenz in Bezug auf die gemeinsam genutzte Ressource „Fisch“ und bejagte ihn deshalb gnadenlos. Dank der EU-Vogelschutzrichtlinie von 1979 haben sich die Bestände in den letzten Jahren wieder erholt. 

Vermehrt treten allerdings in letzter Zeit auf Länderebene - wie zum Beispiel in Nordrheinwestfalen, Baden-Württemberg und Brandenburg – Verordnungen zum Schutz von Fischereigebieten und Gewässern in Kraft. Damit wird die Kormoranjagd zumindest zum Teil legalisiert. Und das, obwohl der Vogel laut Bundesnaturschutzgesetz zu den besonders geschützten Arten zählt. Die Argumente für den Abschuss sind immer wieder die gleichen: Die Vögel würden den Fischbestand in Deutschland vernichten. Langzeitbeobachtungen zeigen allerdings, dass der Rückgang der Fischbestände auch in den Binnengewässern eher einen globalen Hintergrund aus Verschmutzung der Gewässer, Überfischung der Bestände, Trockenlegung und Abwässer aus der Industrie hat. _„Den Kormoran als Hauptverursacher für die rückläufigen Fischbestände verantwortlich machen zu wollen, entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage. Auch wenn es keinen einzigen Kormoran in Deutschland mehr gäbe, würde das die Fischbestände nicht retten.“_, kommentiert Philip McCreight von der Tierschutzorganisation TASSO e.V. die traurige Entwicklung.


*TASSO e.V.*​ 

Frankfurter Str. 20 ● 65795 Hattersheim ● Germany​ 

Telefon: +49 (0) 6190.937300 ● Telefax: +49 (0) 6190.937400​ 

eMail: newsletter@tasso.net ● HomePage: www.tasso.net ​


----------



## Angelspass (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



Landratte1 schrieb:


> *Länder legalisieren Jagd auf Kormorane*​
> 
> _Auch wenn es keinen einzigen Kormoran in Deutschland mehr gäbe, würde das die Fischbestände nicht retten.“_, kommentiert Philip McCreight von der Tierschutzorganisation TASSO e.V. die traurige Entwicklung.
> ------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## duck_68 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

Wenn es noch einige Wochen so kalt bleiben würde, würden sicherlich auch ettliche der schwarzen Plagegeister erfrieren und verhungern.... ein Schaden wäre das nicht


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn es noch einige Wochen so kalt bleiben würde, würden sicherlich auch ettliche der schwarzen Plagegeister erfrieren und verhungern.... ein Schaden wäre das nicht



 So soll es kommen, dann hätte die Kälte wenigstens eine positive Seite.


----------



## Wollebre (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

im BLINKER-Forum ist darüber mehr zu lesen.
http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345580

aber noch interessanter ist es zu googeln: Tasso e.v.
dann wissen wir nach meiner Meinung wer solche Aussagen macht.....
möchte den Typ mal persönlich kennen lernen.


----------



## Pinn (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn es noch einige Wochen so kalt bleiben würde, würden sicherlich auch ettliche der schwarzen Plagegeister erfrieren und verhungern.... ein Schaden wäre das nicht



Freiwillig erfriert und verhungert der nicht. Er sucht erstmal eisfreie Fließgewässer heim, wo sich vielleicht die Äschenbestände gerade wieder etwas erholt haben...

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Pinn (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

Als Betreiber eines großen Heimtierregisters schätze ich Tasso e.V. hoch ein. Deren kostenlose Registernutzung zur Suche und Rückvermittlung entlaufener oder zugelaufener Hunde und Katzen ist wirklich vorbildlich. Und wenn sich ein Mitarbeiter von diesem Verein mal zu Themen äußert, von denen er offensichtlich keine Ahnung hat, sollte man das nicht überbewerten. Gibt'n Sprichwort: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten!


Interessanterweise scheint der Artikel auch nicht mehr existent zu sein.



Gruß, Werner


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

Man darf bei der Betrachtung solcher Idioten nicht vergessen, daß viele dieser "Vereine" reine "Cash flow Generators" sind, nur zum Zwecke des Gelderwerbs gegründet und der Vorstand immer mit einem Bein im Knast.. .
Vielleicht sollte man diesen Herrn einfach ignorieren.. .
Petri!


----------



## TRANSformator (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

Klar sind unsere Meinungen zum Thema bei den meisten vorbelastet, allerdings liegt die Qualität des Artikels auf BILD-Niveau.
Als der Kormoran vor Jahren bedroht war, war es sicherlich die richtige Entscheidung, diese Art zu schützen und vorm Aussterben zu retten. Der Artikel erweckt jetzt aber den Anschein, dass man einmal getroffene Schutzbestimmungen niemals mehr ändern darf. Das ist doch absoluter Humbug. Der Bestand des Kormorans hat sich mittlerweile stark erholt, so dass keine Gefährdung mehr besteht. Das bedeutet, dass der Bestand auf einem Niveau gehalten werden muss, bei dem der Kormoran weder zur Plage noch gefährdet wird.
Wieder mal ist in meinen Augen die goldene Mitte der richtige Ansatz, es geht doch bei dem selektiven Abschuss von Kormoranen nicht um die Ausrottung der Art, sondern lediglich um einen gesunde Regulierung.

Alle anderen Argumente, die im Artikel für den Rückgang des Fischbestandes verantwortlich gemacht werden, sind ebenfalls nur teilweise wahr oder gar falsch. So ist die Wasserqualität der meisten deutschen Gewässer so gut geworden, dass sie eher ein Hindernis für den Fischbestand darstellt. Durch immer bessere Reinigung etc. wird das Wasser imemr sauberer, aber auch nährstoffärmer. Das bietet dann natürlich weniger Fischen Nahrung. Insgesamt erweckt der Artikel den Eindruck einer schlampigen Informationsrecherche und sollte unter objektiver Recherche und Schreibweise ergänzt werden.

Gruß


----------



## Landratte1 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



Pinn schrieb:


> Interessanterweise scheint der Artikel auch nicht mehr existent zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß, Werner


 
*Der Artikel wurde nur über Newsletter verbreitet! *

Da es sich bei dem Verfasser um den Leiter der TASSO-Zentrale 

Philip McCreight (Leiter der TASSO-Zentrale) 
philip.mccreight@tasso.net

handelt, sollte man meinen, dass sich diese Leute besser nicht so weit aus dem Fenster legen sollten, da Jäger ihre Hunde auch bei TASSO gemeldet und gespendet haben und spenden. Ich habe meine Hunde auch bei TASSO angemeldet und spende laufend und als Haustierbesitzer kann man über den Sinn der Organisation froh sein. Aber wenn solche Aussprüche von leitenden Leuten kommen, frage ich mich, ob meine Spende diesen Menschen besser nicht finanziert. Zumindest sollte man Mr. McCreight klar machen, dass man sich nicht in Dinge unbeleckt einmischen sollte, von denen er nichts versteht. Ich bin jederzeit für Tierschutz, aber auch als Jäger und Angler für Tierhege und -pflege zum Ausgleich der Tier-Populationen und nicht zur Forcierung von Überpopulationen!


----------



## luecke3.0 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



> _Auch wenn es keinen einzigen Kormoran in Deutschland mehr gäbe, würde das die Fischbestände nicht retten.“_, kommentiert Philip McCreight von der Tierschutzorganisation TASSO e.V. die traurige Entwicklung.



Die drehen sich die Dinge auch so wie sie die gerne haben wollen -> Fische sind eh nich mehr zu retten, also retten wir mal die schwarzen Plagegeister.
Was ist das denn für ein Tierschutzverein!!??#d

Wahrscheinlich teilen die die Tiere in Klassen ein, je knuddeliger und wuddeliger desto schützenswerter..|rolleyes Und ein stinkender Vogel ist anscheinend immer noch besser als ein glitschiger Fisch.:q

Leute gibts....


----------



## KGE (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Man darf bei der Betrachtung solcher Idioten nicht vergessen, daß viele dieser "Vereine" reine "Cash flow Generators" sind, nur zum Zwecke des Gelderwerbs gegründet und der Vorstand immer mit einem Bein im Knast.. .
> Vielleicht sollte man diesen Herrn einfach ignorieren.. .
> Petri!


 
Also ich wäre mit der Verbreitung solcher Statements ein bischen vorsichtig, auch wenn es die eigene Meinung ist.

Man solte sich vorher ersteinmal ein bischen mehr informieren.

In letzter Zeit nehmen mir solche Postings hier im Board etwas überhand.

Und das ist halt meine Meinung


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

@KGE,den Komentar von rhinefisher finde ich vollkommen zutreffend und würde gerne noch einen draufsetzen.
Anstatt sich sich berufen zu fühlen,ihre zahlenden Member zu indoktrinieren, sollten Typen vom Schlag dieses Spendensammlerchefs,lieber in Steuerparadiesen ihre Kohle
verbraten und ihre unqalifizierte Klappe halten!

Taxidermist


----------



## Landratte1 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @KGE,den Komentar von rhinefisher finde ich vollkommen zutreffend und würde gerne noch einen draufsetzen.
> Anstatt sich sich berufen zu fühlen,ihre zahlenden Member zu indoktrinieren, sollten Typen vom Schlag dieses Spendensammlerchefs,lieber in Steuerparadiesen ihre Kohle
> verbraten und ihre unqalifizierte Klappe halten!
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Der Ton macht aber die Musik! Denken kann ich viel, das sollte man in jedem Fall beachten!


----------



## KGE (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



			
				Landratte1; schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ton macht aber die Musik! Denken kann ich viel, das sollte man in jedem Fall beachten!


 

Genau so ist es.
Gut jeder hat seine eigene Meinung dazu.
Ansonsten ist für mich hier der 
_____________________
Schlussstrich


----------



## Fischfütterer (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

Kormorane überhaupt als "bedrohte Vogelart" anzusehen, ist meiner Meinung nach genau so wahr, wie die Versprechen unserer Politiker...:v
Habe gestern bei Kassel an einer noch eisfreien Stelle in der Fulda ein Foto geschossen und zuhause ausgewertet... 102 Kormorane!!!!!!! Und da waren noch mehr eisfreie Stellen, mit "Schwarzanglern" drumrum!#d#d#d
Auch kann ich regelmäßig beim Gassi gehen riesige Geschwader entlang der Eder beobachten!|uhoh:
Hoffentlich bleibts noch lange so kalt! Dann braucht man im nächsten Jahr nicht über Abschußzahlen verhandeln!:q:q:q
Dann hat sich mal wieder ein großes Problem von selbst gelöst!!!:vik:

Gruß Fischfütterer


----------



## slowhand (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



Angelspass schrieb:


> Landratte1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gerade wir Angler sorgen ja dafür, durch Pflege der Gewässer das das nicht so ist. #6
> ...


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

@slowhand



> _„Den Kormoran als Hauptverursacher für die rückläufigen Fischbestände verantwortlich machen zu wollen, entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage. Auch wenn es keinen einzigen Kormoran in Deutschland mehr gäbe, würde das die Fischbestände nicht retten.“_, kommentiert Philip McCreight von der Tierschutzorganisation TASSO e.V. die traurige Entwicklung.


Du mußt schon zugeben das das ne ziemlich komische Argumentation ist! |kopfkrat
Desweiteren macht niemand den Kormoran zu "Hauptproblem" allerdings ist es in vielen Regionen wirklich so.

Ich kann dir nur raten dir mal ne Kormorankolonie anzusehen und die Vögel mal intesivst zu beobachten.

Es ist auch ne ganz einfache Rechnung: Nehmen wir mal an wir haben einen 5ha See an dem im Schnitt rund um die Uhr ein ANgler sitzt und den 5 Kormorane ebenfalls "befischen". Ein Kormoran braucht am Tag 300-500g Fisch, wenn sie brühten noch mehr. Ich behaupte mal wenn der Angler im Schnitt 500g am Tag fängt dann ist das schon gut. Ich denke das ist eindeutig!

Wenn ich vor nur ein paar Jahren vielleicht 2-3 Kormorane im ganzen Jahr an den Gewässern gesehen habe sinds jetzt im Schnitt 5 pro Angeltag. Und egal an welchem Gewässer ich fische.
Also ich finde das schon sehr alarmierend!|bigeyes

AUßerdem ist das nicht nur der Angler in mir der den Vogel nicht mag, ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Vogelhasser und mag auch alle anderen Vögel, habe aber mal genau über den Kormoran nachgedacht -> Der Vogel ist noch unnützer als ne Ratte!
Er hat keine wirklichen Feinde (unerreichbar für Fuchs und co.), dient keinem Tier als Futter, hat keinen Nutzen außer Fischbetand zu regulieren (obwohl diese Aufgabe auch Mensch, Graureiher und co. alleine gut erledigen können) -> Es ist für mich ein reiner Schädling mit einem Speiseplan der keine Abwechselung zulässt. 

Aber ich bin da kein Fachmann und kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ich habe den EIndruck das diejenigen die damals so lautstark für den Schutz des Kormorans geschrien haben jetzt nicht zugeben wollen das es nicht mehr nötig ist und sich der Bestand 10x rasanter erholt hat als vermutet. Denn es sind ja auch nicht wenige Gelder dafür aus öffentlicher Hand geflossen...

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## slowhand (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

@ luecke3.0

Ich denke, da hast Du recht, der Bestand dieser Vögel ist ganz schön explodiert und auch Deine anderen Argumente hören sich schlüssig an.
Mich stört halt nur an diesen Diskussionen im AB diese einseitige Sichtweise. Viele spielen sich als Experten auf, die mal einen Kormoran beim Angeln gesehen haben und kramen diese lahmen Stammtisch-Sprüche raus, die sie dann als Argumente verkaufen wollen. Ich kenne auch Gewässer, z.B. ein kleines Flüßchen hier in der Nähe, wo ich vor zehn Jahren noch Hechte auf Ansage fangen konnte, Karpfen, Schleien und Aale gab es reichlich und die Döbel erreichten weit über 60cm. 2007 hatte ich dann noch mal eine Jahreskarte für das Flüßchen und ich habe in dem ganzen Jahr sage und schreibe 0,0 Fische gefangen. Nix. Die Anwohner und regelmäßigen Spaziergänger, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, waren sich einig: Kormorane und Russen sind schuld...
Kann ja sein, aber wissen kann das niemand so genau, deshalb sollte man mit dem Deuten auf einen Schuldigen vorsichtig sein, bis vernünftige Ergebnisse vorliegen. Und sowas dauert nunmal eine ganze Zeit, vielleicht sieht bis dahin ja alles wieder besser aus... Man denke nur mal an den Rhein, die Elbe oder sonstige Flüsse in Deutschland in den 60er Jahren. Da war absolut zappenduster, alles tot. Da können wir uns doch heute darüber freuen, daß alles wieder halbwegs ok ist, die Eisvögel fliegen, es wieder Biber gibt und nunmal auch den Kormoran. Unsere Eltern hätten sich über so einen Anblick gefreut, damals hatte der Vogel bei uns nämlich nix, was er jagen konnte.
Wir sind halt nicht die Einzigen am Wasser, aber sooo schlecht geht es uns ja auch nicht...


----------



## Fischfütterer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

@ slowhand:

Als erstes will ich hier mal klarstellen, das ich mich nicht als Experte bezeichne und auch volles Verständnis für alle hier lebende Tiere habe.:k
Ob die nun Fische fressen oder was auch immer... Freue mich z.B. das ich seit 4 Jahren regelmäßig 4 Brutpaare von Eisvögeln an meinen 2 Teichen habe! #6
Wo gibts denn noch sowas auf einer Fläche von 3ha? Damit diese ihre Fischchen fangen können, lasse ich auch Äste an vielen Ecken meiner Teiche stehen, obwohl ich da schon ein Vermögen an Kunstködern als Baumschmuck reingeschmissen habe!|gr:
Aber leider gibt es auf unserer Ecke einen gewaltigen Kormoranbestand und die sind hier wirklich ein Problem!
Aufgebaut hat sich dieser wahrscheinlich aufgrund einer großen Forellenzucht in der Nähe?! Seit diese aber aufgrund von Netzen nicht mehr als Nahrungsquelle genutzt werden kann, verlagern sich die Kormorane auf die Flüsse und Seen. Und falls du mal einen gierigen Kormoran sehen willst, dann hab ich ne schöne Bilderserie!


----------



## slowhand (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

@ Fischfütterer:

Für einige Fischzüchter sind die bestimmt ein Riesenproblem, nur kann man nicht von einem Bestand um die Ecke auf den Bestand in ganz Europa schließen. Und das tun hier einige. Vieles wird hier zu einseitig betrachtet, da wollte ich nur drauf hinweisen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich bin selber auch der Meinung, daß man die Bestände im Auge behalten muß und auch gegebenenfalls Kormorane schießen muß. Nur halte ich nichts von den Hau-drauf-Methoden, die hier im AB verbreitet werden. Zum Teil jedenfalls... Also wenn jetzt Angler über die Abschußquoten von Kormoranen entscheiden dürften, dann hätten wir wirklich den Bock als Gärtner...|supergri


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

...also:

ERNIE ist für die Jagd auf Kormorane!

...was TASSO dazu sagt ist mir egal!

...und das nicht nur, weil ich Angler bin, sondern weil der Kormoran - bzw. die Art, die sich seit relativ kurzer Zeit erst in unseren Breiten befindet, hier nicht heimisch ist, sich explosionsartig vermehrt und hier eigentlich auch nicht hingehört!

Woanders schlagen Tierschützer Alarm, wenn fremde Arten eingeschleppt werden und sich breit machen - nur beim Kormoran denken alle auf einmal anders !

Auch komisch!

Ernie

...und Tasso sollte lieber mal warme Suppe und Thermosachen an Obdachlose und Straßenkids verteilen bei dem Wetter!

Da wären die Spendengelder mal gut aufgehoben - zumindest besser als bei den schwarzem Biestern!

*nur meine Meinung - ich muß nicht recht haben - aber so setze ich meine Prioritäten*

Ernie


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

Hi slowhead! Weder lese ich die Bildzeitung, noch bewege ich mich auf dem von Dir unterstellten geistigen Niveau -wenn man zu dumm zum lesen ist, wird man bei der Interpretation des Gelesenen auch nicht weit kommen.. .
Quellen findet man zum Kormoran wie zum Vereinsbetrug mehr als reichlich - einfach mal Googeln.. .
Ansonsten bin ich mir zu schade um auf solch primitive Polemik zu antworten... .
Petri!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...und das nicht nur, weil ich Angler bin, sondern weil der Kormoran - bzw. die Art, die sich seit relativ kurzer Zeit erst in unseren Breiten befindet, hier nicht heimisch ist, sich explosionsartig vermehrt und hier eigentlich auch nicht hingehört!


 
Ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum. Kormorane sind im vorigen Jahrhundert bei uns fast vollständig ausgerottet worden. 
Das ändert allerdings nix am Problem.

nsonsten bitte ich grundsätzliche Diskussionen zum Thema Kormoran hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142017
weiterzuführen.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

Hi Ralle!

Hast schon recht.

Der kleinere (europäische) Kormoran war früher in der Tat auch bei uns heimisch!

ABER:

Heute treffen wir seinen nordamerikanischen etwas größeren Bruder in rauhen Mengen an und der war hier auch früher nicht heimisch!

(deswegen schrieb ich "die Art" in meinem Post!).


Der "große" Bruder verzehrt deutlich mehr Fisch / Tag und vermehrt sich bei einem entsprechenden Nahrungsangebot auch mit einer viel höheren Rate, als der ehemals heimische kleinere Kormoran!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Landratte1 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*

@slowhand

Zitat von *Landratte1* 

 

_Gerade wir Angler sorgen ja dafür, durch Pflege der Gewässer das das nicht so ist. #6_

_*(Dies ist kein Zitat von Landratte1, sondern von Angelspass. Bitte korrekt bleiben!!!)*_


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



			
				luecke3.0 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist auch ne ganz einfache Rechnung: Nehmen wir mal an wir haben einen 5ha See an dem im Schnitt rund um die Uhr ein ANgler sitzt und den 5 Kormorane ebenfalls "befischen". Ein Kormoran braucht am Tag 300-500g Fisch, wenn sie brühten noch mehr. Ich behaupte mal wenn der Angler im Schnitt 500g am Tag fängt dann ist das schon gut. Ich denke das ist eindeutig!


Nun denn, wolln wir mal rechnen. Ein durchschnittliches Gewässer hiesiger Breiten hat einen Ertrag von 20kg pro Hektar. Bei 5 ha macht das etwa 100kg Ertrag, was nach BAUCH1964 dann etwa 300kg Fischbestand entspricht. 
5 Kormorane fressen zusammen 2,5kg Fisch pro Tag...

Sch*** - in nur 120 Tagen ist der See komplett fischleer!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Merkst Du wohin so Rechnungen führen? |rolleyes





ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> Der kleinere (europäische) Kormoran war früher in der Tat auch bei uns heimisch!
> ...
> Heute treffen wir seinen nordamerikanischen etwas größeren Bruder in rauhen Mengen an und der war hier auch früher nicht heimisch!


Au Mann - jetzt geht´s los! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Wie unterscheidest Du die beiden Arten? Hast Du Quellen zu Artverbreitung, Migration und Nahrungsbedarf?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Ich habe die beiden Themen mal zusammengefasst.


----------



## luecke3.0 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

@ FoolischFarmer


> Bei 5 ha macht das etwa 100kg Ertrag, was nach BAUCH1964 dann etwa 300kg Fischbestand entspricht.



An solchen Gewässern hält sich kein Kormoran lange auf, die sind in meinen Augen auch verhältmismässig schlecht besetzt. Bei uns tauchen Kormorane vorallem an den "Spitzengewässern" auf -> SO blöd sind die ja auch nicht. Wenn sie verschwinden und sie keiner geschossen hat muss man sich Sorgen machen!



> Sch*** - in nur 120 Tagen ist der See komplett fischleer!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


So hart wie es sich anhört, für mich ist in dem Satz keine Ironie, obwohl "fischleer" selbstverständlich das falsche Wort ist. ABer der Bestand wird 1000%tig mehr belastet als normal.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> An solchen Gewässern hält sich kein Kormoran lange auf, die sind in meinen Augen auch verhältmismässig schlecht besetzt.


Nee nee, mit Besatz hat das nichts zu tun... Besatz kann allenfalls kurzfristig den Bestand verändern. 
Aber ich weiß - ohne Dir einen Vorwurf machen zu wollen - 99% aller Angler können und wollen genau DAS nicht verstehen.
Was sind die "Spitzengewässer" denn von denen Du sprichst? Die wo viel besetzt worden ist, oder?
Was wiederum ganz gut zu meiner Eingangstheorie passen würde.:g

Der Kormoran jedenfalls müsste schon längst die meisten Gewässer vollständig geleert haben, wenn Anzahl und Tagesfutteraufnahme immer so wären wie dargestellt. 
und so wie 1 Schwalbe noch keinen Sommer macht, stellen 5 Kormorane keinesfalls die Bedrohung dar, für die sie immer ausgegeben werden.


----------



## luecke3.0 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

@FoolishFarmer

Ja, schlecht ausgedrückt ich meine natürlich Bestand, ob nun besetzt oder nicht. Aber das viele Gewässer auch aufgrund des Anglers nicht mehr ohne Besatz auskommen ist ja wohl kein Geheimnis -> Die Gründe dafür sind wieder ein anderes Thema!

Nein, die "Spitzengewässer" sind nicht nur gut besetzte Gewässer, ich kenne auch genügend Gewässer die wirklich gut sind weil die erstens gut gehegt und gepflegt werden und die ANgler die dort angeln "verantwortunsvoll" mit dem Bestand umgehen und mit Köpfchen entnehmen. Diese Gewässer kommen fast gänzlich ohne Besatz aus, aber das gefährdet der Kormoran jetzt weil er die Brutfische wegfrisst.
In anderen Vereinen tun sich ANgler und Kormoran nicht viel -> Was der ANgler nicht erwischt hat macht der Kormoran jetzt platt.:c

Für einen schlechten Fischbestand in einem Gewässer spielen drei Faktoren ne wichtige Rolle, der Angler der "ohne Hirn" alles auf den Kopf haut, der Kormoran und eine schlechte Besatzpolitik (Unsinniger Besatz von Jungfisch).

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> AUßerdem ist das nicht nur der Angler in mir der den Vogel nicht mag, ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Vogelhasser und mag auch alle anderen Vögel, habe aber mal genau über den Kormoran nachgedacht -> Der Vogel ist noch unnützer als ne Ratte!
> Er hat keine wirklichen Feinde (unerreichbar für Fuchs und co.), dient keinem Tier als Futter, hat keinen Nutzen außer Fischbetand zu regulieren (obwohl diese Aufgabe auch Mensch, Graureiher und co. alleine gut erledigen können) -> Es ist für mich ein reiner Schädling mit einem Speiseplan der keine Abwechselung zulässt.



Mann Lücke, das mit dem Schädling kannst du unmöglich ernst meinen.
Zunächst einmal: wer gibt dir das recht, ein Tier als "unnütz" zu bezeichnen? Wenn es unnütz wäre, wäre es nicht existent, so einfach ist das. Genau genommen gibt es in der Fauna überhaupt keine Schädlinge. Wenn der Mensch aber zu blöde (ich meine nicht dich persönlich!) ist, zu erkennen, dass er durch Monokultur, Verbauungen, Begradigungen und was weiß ich noch alles Tieren ihre ansonsten extrem enge ökologische Nische weit, weit aufmacht und sie so AKTIV zu Schädlingen macht, dann haben wir aus den letzten 100 Jahren Umweltzerstörung wirklich nichts gelernt.

Kormoran, diesen Vogel kannte ich in meiner Kindheit nur aus dem Bilderbuch. Und zwar in der Rubrik "ausgestorbene Arten". Wir haben bei uns an den Seen eine stabile Kormoranpopulation von hunderten Vögeln, die mich nullkommanullnull stresst. Warum auch? Der Kormoran fängt Fische, ich fange Fische und es interessiert mich nicht im Geringsten, ob ich ohne den Vogel _noch mehr _Fische fangen könnte! Wir tun ja so, als müssten wir von unserem Hobby leben. Müssen wir aber zum Glück nicht. Es ist doch alles nicht so dramatisch, wie immer dargestellt wird. 

Sicher gibt es Regionen, die extrem unter dem Kormoran zu leiden haben. Und natürlich kann und darf im Ausnahmefall auch über den Abschuss geredet werden. Man sollte sich aber im klaren sein, was man da tut. Wörter wie "unnütz" oder "Schädling" sind da fehl am Platze, denn genau mit diesen Worten wurde der Vogel damals ausgerottet.

P.S.: die Natur kommt prima ohne den Menschen zurecht, der Mensch aber nicht ohne die Natur. Das sollte einem auchmal zu denken geben.


----------



## duck_68 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Wurden bei der aktuellen kalten Witterung eigentlich schon ein paar verhungerte schwarze Vögel gefunden??? 
Von den mehreren Hundert "Wintergästen" an unseren Baggerlöchern ist momentan nichts zu sehen, vermutlich treiben sie gerade in den letzten paar offnen Forellengewässern in der Fränkischen Schweiz ihr "Unwesen"


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Und wieviel Hundert tote Reiher und Eisvögel hast Du schon gesehen? |kopfkrat Und die letzten Jahre so? Oder früher?

Man was ein Unfug... #q





luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Aber das viele Gewässer auch aufgrund des Anglers nicht mehr ohne Besatz auskommen ist ja wohl kein Geheimnis


Ist aber wieder etwas misslich ausgedrückt!  Die "Gewässer" kämen sehr sehr gut ohne Besatz aus...   bei den Anglern mag das was anderes sein.


----------



## snofla (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wurden bei der aktuellen kalten Witterung eigentlich schon ein paar verhungerte schwarze Vögel gefunden???
> Von den mehreren Hundert "Wintergästen" an unseren Baggerlöchern ist momentan nichts zu sehen, vermutlich treiben sie gerade in den letzten paar offnen Forellengewässern in der Fränkischen Schweiz ihr "Unwesen"



Hi Martin

viele tote Korms wird man nicht finden da diese weiterziehen wenns länger nix zu futern gibt  #h


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: TASSO gegen Jagd auf Kormorane*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Kormoran, diesen Vogel kannte ich in meiner Kindheit nur aus dem Bilderbuch. Und zwar in der Rubrik "ausgestorbene Arten".



Ich kenne die Pestbakterien auch nur aus Büchern,möchte die in natura auch nicht sehen.


----------



## Lorenz (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wurden bei der aktuellen kalten Witterung eigentlich schon ein paar verhungerte schwarze Vögel gefunden???


Weiß nicht!?? #c|kopfkrat;+|rolleyes#c

Ich bin am Rhein heut mittag an einem vorbei gekommen.Todesursache unbekannt...


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Demo: Angler und Naturschützer vs. Idioten und NABU


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt noch mal die frage: wieviel registrierte angler haben wir jetzt?
> .




Kann ich nicht sagen ich weiß nur das 2009 bei uns in Baden Württemberg sich ca 6350 Leute zur Fischerprüfung angemeldet haben wovon ca 5500 die Prüfung bestanden haben.

Vor kurzem hab ich gelesen das im Jahr 2008 in ganz Deutschland ca 45.000 neue Angler dazugekommen sind.


Find den Fred SUPER GENIAL


----------



## Udo561 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - der Versuch einer Bestandsaufnahme*

Hi,
ich war heute mal für eine Stunde mit der Stippe am Wanssumer Hafen ( NL ) unterwegs .
Ich konnte während dieser Zeit 2 Kormorane beobachten die auf Fischfang waren.
Im Schnitt tauchten die Vögel alle 30 - 60 Sekunden ab , bei jedem 8 - 10 Versuch hatten sie einen Fisch erwischt.
Leider waren sie zu weit weg , daher konnte ich nicht sehen welche Fische sie erwischt hatten .
Gruß Udo


----------

